# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  كاميرتي العلمية  ( مسابقة خفيفة )

## 7mammah

*كيفكم*  
*عندي كاميرا بس كاميرتي علميه* 
*بكل مره كاميرتي راح تصطاد لقطه يعني صورة لشيء معين في مجالات العلوم ( اختراع , نبات , ظاهرة طبيعية , مظهر كوني .,,,,,,,,,, الخ )* 
*والمطلوب منك (ي ) إخباري عن هذا الشيء*  
*ما اسم هذا الشيء بالصوره ومن ثم جمع معلومات عنه*  
*رتبوا المعلومات بشكل منظم* 
*ليكون الموضوع علميا ً مفيدا ً* 
*وهذا مشروع صغير  لمسابقات علميه*  

*ونبدأ بشيء سهل* 
*صح نسيت أقوللكم أنا مررره بعشق الفضاء* 
*وكاميرتي جابتللكم لقطه من الفضاء* 

*يلا نبدأ* 
 

 

 
*وأتذكروا أنو المسابقه مو مسابقة سرعه* 
*بل مسابقة الهدف منها جمع المعلومات والتأني في البحث* 
*نشوف أفضل إجابة نموذجية*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تبينـــ معلومات عن الفضاء لو عن هذا الكوكب ...!

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لا  مو عن الفضاء عن الشيء اللي بالصوره*

*عن هذا الكوكب*

*اسمه ايش*

*مساحته* 

*موقعه من خارطة المجموعه الشمسية* 


*الخ  الخ*

*كل مافيك تجمعه عن الكوكب هاتوا*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

المشــــــــــــتري

يعتبر *المشتري* من أكبر وأضخم كواكبمجموعتنا الشمسية، والخامس بعدا عن الشمس. ويتكون المشتري من نواة صخرية من (_الحديد والسيليكات_) حجمها بحجم الأرض، ولكن كتلتها عشرة أضعاف كتلة الأرض، ويحيط هذه النواة ثلاثة طبقات من عنصر الهيدروجين، تتكون الطبقة الأولى من الهيدروجين في حالته الصلبة، والثانية في حالته السائلة والثالثة في حالته الغازية.
ويتركب هواء كوكب المشتري من 86 بالمائة من الهيدروجين و 14 بالمائة من الهيليوم. ويحتوي أيضا على كميات ضئيلة جدا من الميثانوبخار الماءوالأمونياك، ومركبات أخرى كالكربونوالايثان، مما يجعل تركيبته تشبه كثيرا تركيبة كوكب زحل.
ولكوكب المشتري 63 قمراً منها أربعة أقمار رئيسية كبيرة تدور حوله بالإضافة إلى آلاف الأحجار الصغيرة التي تدور حوله كالحلقة التي حول كوكب زحل.
القطر : 142800 كم.
الوزن : 1.9*10^27 كغ.





مدة الدوران حول نفسه: 10 ساعة 55 دقيقة 29 ثانية .
مدة الدوران حول الشمس : 11.86 سنة (سنة أرضية)



يقع في مرتبة الخامسة بعداً عن الشمس وهو من الكواكب الخمسة التي يمكن مشاهدتها من الارض
* اللمعان*

يعنبر المشتري رابع جرم من حيث اللمعان بعد الشمس والقمر والزهرة


يتبعـــــ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يعتبر المشترى أضخم الكواكب في المجموعة الشمسية وحتى لو إجتمعت الكواكب التسعة كلها في حجم واحد فهو أكبر منها مجتمعة . 
يبعد عن الشمس 778,3 مليون كلم ,ويدور حول الشمس تقريبا 12سنة أرضية .بينما يدور حول نفسه بسرعة كبيرة حيت أن يومه عشرة ساعات أرضية فقط . 
في نواة المشتري ينضغط الهيدروجين تحث ضغط عالي جداً وبهذا يتشكل هدروجيناً صلباً سمى علمياً ب (الهيدروجين المعدني) ؛ وقد حاولت المخابر الأرضية إنتاج هذا العنصر ولم تتوصل إليه بعد. وهدا الهدروجين المعدني يولد مجالآً مغناطيسياً حول المشتري. 

-------------- 
يقال ::يدور حوله أكثر من16 قمرا أربعة منها كبيرة الحجم وبالامكان رؤيتها بمرقاب صغير ( هذه بعض المعلومات المخالفة لما وردته سابقا 
بعضهم يقول 63 قمو والآخر اكثر من 16 ..) 


------------------------ 


نهــــار كوكب المشتري لا يزيد عن خمس ساعات 




------------------------

المجموعة الشمسية بالترتيب : عطارد، الزهرة ، الأرض، المريخ ، المشتري ، زحل ، أورانوس ، نبتون ، بلوتو وهو الأبعد 

هذا ما إستطعت جمعة  :embarrest:

----------


## شوق المحبة

.. (( المـ ش ـتري .. ع ـملاق الكواكب )) .. 

لو اقترب أحد رواد الفضاء من كوكب المشتري ،، خامس الكواكب بُعداً عن الشمس .. 
لوصفه بأنه يظهر كقرص هائل من الذهب تتوسطه خطوط مضيئة ،،
يتدرج لونها من الأصفر الباهت إلى الأحمر القاني ،،
أما في أقصى الشمال والجنوب فتحيط به أحزمة مظلمة نسبياً يتدرج لونها من البني إلى الأزرق المعتم .. 
الغلاف الجوي لكوكب المشتري عبارة عن آلاف الكيلومترات من الجزيئات الغازية وكرات الهيدروجين المتجمد والهليوم وبخار النشادر والميثان ،،
تتخللها أعاصير عاتية تبلغ سرعتها مئات الكيلومترات في الساعة .. 

ان كوكب المشتري يحوي كثيرا من العجائب ،،
فمنها ما يتعلق بالكوكب نفسه وآخر يتعلق ببعض أقماره ..
حيث ان المشتري أضخم كواكب المجموعة الشمسية ..
وهو يفوق كل كواكبها حجما وكتلة ،، لو جمعت مع بعض وهو يفوق حجم الأرض بألف ضعف ،, 
وتفوق كتلته كتلة الأرض بأكثر من ثلاثمائة ضعف .. 

ومع كل هذه الأحجام الضخمة فان المشتري كوكب غازي ،،
يتكون في أغلب مادته من غازي الهيدروجين بنسبة 90 % وغاز الهليوم بنسبة 10 % ..
وهو يعد من الكواكب الأربعة العملاقة الخارجية في المجموعة الشمسية ،،
والتي تتشكل من المشتري وزحل , وأورانوس , ونبتون وهي بعمومها كواكب غازية .. 

ونتيجة لهذا الطبيعة الغربية فان العلماء اذا أرادوا أن يستكشفوا كوكب المشتري ،،
فانهم لا يستطيعون أن يرسلوا مركبة فضائية لتهبط على سطحه ،،
لأنها ستغوص فيه ولهذا يجب على المركبة الفضائية المستكشفة إما أن تدور حول الكوكب باستمرار ،،
أو ان تهبط على سطح أحد أقماره .. 

يتكون الغلاف الغازي للمشتري في غالبيته من غاز الهيدروجين وغاز الهليوم ،،
و نسب قليلة من غاز الميثان والأمونيا وبخار الماء ،،
وتبدو سحب الغلاف الغازي على شكل أحزمة مستطيلة ناصعة وداكنة ,،
وتكثر في جوه العواصف الشديدة والأعاصير الضخمة وبامكانك ان ترى من مرقاب متوسط الحجم البقعة الحمراء العملاقة المميزة للكوكب ..
وهي عبارة عن إعصار ضخم يدور بعكس دوران عقارب الساعة ,،
وقطره يفوق قطر الكرة الأرضية عدة مرات وهي مستمرة منذ أكثر من ثلاثمائة سنة حتى الآن ،،
كما تكثر في جو المشتري العاصف البرق والرعد نتيجة لا حتكاك السحب الكثيفة .. 

المشتري حماية طبيعية للكواكب الداخلية كالأرض .. 
بسبب كتلة المشتري العظيمة والتي تفوق ثلاث أضعاف كتلة الكواكب الاخرى التسعة مجتمعة ,,
فإن ذلك بالطبع أدى الى وجود قوة جذب عظيمة تجذب الكثير من الصخور والمذنبات ,,
التي تدخل المجموعة الشمسية لتصطدم به ,,
فأصبح المشتري يشكل حماية طبيعية للكواكب الداخلية كالأرض ,,
وكمثال على ذلك سقوط المذنب شوميكو - ليفي في المشتري سنة 1994 ,,
ولولا قدرة الله سقط المذنب على الأرض لأفنى البشرية كلها .. 

.. 

. 

أتمنى أكون وفقت في ج ـمع المـ ع ـلومات .. 


مـ ش ـكووره أنوونه عالفكره المبدع ــه .. 


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَلِجُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا وَمَا يَنْزِلُ مِنْ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ* 





*هذا ما عندي*

*وسلامتكم* 
*معلومات علمية اعتقد مافي اكثر مما ذكره العزيز ابتسام*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

المشتري



البعـد عـن الشمـسيبعد المشترى عن الشمس بحوالى ( 778.330 * 10 6 ) كيلومتر ( 778.330 مليون كم ).الـيــوم يدور المشترى حول محوره بسرعة كبيرة حيث يتم دورته في 9 ساعات و55 دقيقة .الســنة.القـطـــريبلغ قطر المشترى 142984 كم .الكتـلة كتلة كوكب المشترى ( 1.9 * 10 27 )كجم تقريباً 

.

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*أعزائي شاكرة لكم المشاركة*  
*إبتسـام الـسـهـم إجابتك نموذجيه ممتازه* 
*عزيزتي شوق المحبه يلا هلا بطلتك الحلوه*  
*والإجابة رائعه أعجبني الطرح جدا ً*  
*وأستمتعت بقراءة ما أحضرتيه لنا من معلومات*

*والدي العزيز أبو طارق  حضور مشرف* 
*ابن محمد وعلي* 
*إجابة صحيحه كذلك لكنها مقتضبة " مختصرة "*  

*لأنها المرة الأولى ، فقد تـم ّ تـقـيـيـم جميع من شاركـ* 
*ولكني أعطيتكم لمحه عن كيفية الإجابة النموذجية* 
*إجابتي إبتسام وشوق رائعتين* 
*وسيكون أفضل لو يتم وضع صور*  
*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه على المشاركه* 
*تـم ّ الـتـقـيـيـم*  
*دمتم سآآآآلـمـيـن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*وهذا صـيـد آخـر من كـامـيـرتـي*  
*والمطلوب التعرف أولا ً على هذا الشيء* 
*" ليس ماكينة خياطة حسب علمي على الأقل "*  
*وثانيا ً البحث عنه بتأني وإحضار المعلومات وتنسيقها ومن ثم ّ وضعها* 
*والتقييم لأول ثلاث إجابات* 
*لا أقول لأول ثلاث إجابات .. لكن لأول ثلاث إجابات صحيحه*  
*========================* 

 

*؟ ؟ ؟*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مسابقة جميلة سلمت يمناك عزيزتي أنين على هذا المجهود*




 

*يمكن يكون جهاز ناقل الحركة الأفقية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حركة المصاعد والوزن الظاهري*
*جهاز ناقل الحركة الافقية..*

يستفاد من قانون نيوتن الثاني في تفسير العديد من الظواهر التي تصادفنا يوميًا ، ومنها الاحساس الذي يشعر به راكب مصعد عندما يبدأ المصعد بالحركة للأعلى أو الأسفل حيث يشعر الراكب بخفة أو زيادة في وزنه أي يشعر الراكب بتغير في وزنه وبهبوط في قلبه ، وهذا الاحساس مماثل لما يشعر به راكب الطائرة لحظة الإقلاع أو لحظة الهبوط ، وكذلك مماثل لشعور شخص يتأرجح على أرجوحة أو يغطس في الماء.

فعندما نضع جسما على ميزان زنبركي موضوع أفقيًا تمامًا فإن الميزان يخضع لقوة وزن الجسم ، كما يؤثر الميزان على الجسم بقوة مساوية ومعاكسة للوزن مادام السطح ساكنا.أي أن :

و = ق ع = ك ج نيوتن


الوزن الحقيقي للجسم :

وزن الجسم ( و) :
هو مقدار قوة جذب الأرض للجسم.

و = ك × ج نيوتن

حيث :
ك : هي كتلة الجسم ( كجم )
ج : هي عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية وتساوي 10 ( م / ث2)

أما عندما يتحرك السطح رأسيًا بعجلة فإن قراءة الميزان في هذه الحالة لا تساوي وزن الجسم وتعتمد قراءة الميزان عندئذ على العجلة التي يتحرك بها السطح واتجاه الحركة ، وتسمى قراءة الميزان في مثل هذه الحالة بالوزن الظاهري .

الوزن الظاهري للجسم :

عندما يتحرك السطح رأسيًا بعجلة فإن القوة العمودية – أو القوة الضاغطة – التي يدفع بها سطح الميزان للجسم ، وهي تساوي القوة التي يضغط بها الجسم على الميزان ، تسمى الوزن الظاهري .
وبالمثل عندما يعلق جسم في حبل أو ميزان زنبركي في سقف مصعد يتحرك رأسيًا بعجلة فإن الجسم يؤثر على الميزان بوزنه الظاهري ، والميزان الزنبركي يرد على ذلك بقوة الشد ، أي أن قوة الشد في الميزان الزنبركي أو الحبل تساوي مقدار الوزن الظاهري للجسم.

الوزن الظاهري يساوي قراءة الميزان أو قوة الشد أو القوة الضاغطة عندما يتحرك السطح رأسيًا بعجلة .

انعدام الوزن الظاهري :

عندما يسقط جسم سقوطًا حرًا ، فإنه يكتسب عجلة تحرك تساوي عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية وعندئذ يتعدم وزنه الظاهري.









ولكي يتضح لنا مفهوم الوزن الظاهري سندرس الحالات الثلاث التالية :

أولا : الحركة الأفقية :
عندما يتحرك جسم موضوع على سطح أفقياً فإن وزنه لا يتأثر بالحركة سواء أكانت بسرعة منتظمة أم بعجلة ، أي أن الوزن الظاهري - قراءة الميزان في هذه الحالة – يساوي الوزن الحقيقي للجسم.





ثانيا : الحركة الرأسية :
عندما يتحرك جسم موضوع على سطح أفقي إلى أعلى أو إلى أسفل بسرعة منتظمة – عجلة تساوي صفر - فإن وزنه لا يتغير ، أي أن وزنه الظاهري - قراءة الميزان – تساوي الوزن الحقيقي للجسم.

و = ق ع = ك ج نيوتن

أما عندما يوضع جسم على سطح أفقي يتحرك إلى أعلى أو إلى أسفل بعجلة ، فإن وزنه يتغير تبعاً لنوع العجلة التي يتحرك بها السطح ، وكذلك اتجاه حركته.





أ ) عندما يتحرك إلى أعلى بعجلة ( شكل - 1 - ):

ق = ك جـ
ق ع – و = ك ج
ق ع = و + ك ج
ق ع = ك ج + ك ج

ق ع = ك ( ج + جـ )

في هذه الحالة يشعر راكب المصعد بزيادة في وزنه.

ب ) عندما بتحرك إلى أسفل بعجلة ( شكل - 2 - ):
ق = ك جـ
و – ق ع = ك جـ
ق ع = و – ك جـ
ق ع = ك ج - ك ج

ق ع = ك ( ج – جـ )

في هذه الحالة يشعر راكب المصعد بخفة في وزنه.

ثالثا : الحركة على سطح مائل :
عندما يتحرك جسم على سطح مائل يلاحظ الوزن الظاهري عندما يتسارع الجسم رأسيًا وليس أفقيًا.
أي يحدث تغير في قراءة الميزان بحيث يكون الوزن الظاهري مغايرا للوزن الحقيقي للجسم عند انزلاق جسم على سطح مائل ، ولإيجاد الوزن الظاهري للجسم في هذه الحالة يجب أخذ المركبة الرأسية للعجلة التي يتحرك بها الجسم لأن المركبة الأفقية للعجلة لا تؤثر في وزن الجسم.





ملحوظات :
أولا : في حالة هبوط المصعد :
1 - إذا كانت حركة المصعد متسارعة يكون الوزن الظاهري أصغر من الوزن الحقيقي .
2 – إذا كانت حركة المصعد متباطئة يكون الوزن الظاهري أكبر من الوزن الحقيقي .
3 – إذا كان المصعد ساكنا أو متحركا بسرعة منتظمة فإن الوزن الظاهري يساوي الوزن الحقيقي.

ثانيا : في حالة صعود المصعد :
1 - إذا كانت حركة المصعد متسارعة يكون الوزن الظاهري أكبر من الوزن الحقيقي .
2 – إذا كانت حركة المصعد متباطئة يكون الوزن الظاهري أصغر من الوزن الحقيقي .
3 – إذا كان المصعد ساكنًا أو متحركًا بسرعة منتظمة فإن الوزن الظاهري يساوي الوزن الحقيقي.

ثالثا : إذا تحرك المصعد بعجلة الجاذبية الأرضية – كما لو انقطع حبل المصعد – ينعدم الوزن الظاهري للمصعد.

اتمنى اجابتي صح..
تحيااااااااتي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*أختي عيون تسلميلي على المرور والمشاركة والثناء* 
*شذى تسلمي على المشاركه الحلوه دوختني المعادلات اللي حاطتها* 
*طيب شوفوا* 
*عيون جابتللنا الصور* 
*وشذى جابتللنا الشرح* 
*الجهاز للتقريب ’يستخدمه الجيولوجيين لقياس شيء يحدث بالأرض* 
*لاتستعجلوا* 
*هذه مساعده لكم* 
*تتبعوا رابط هذه الصوره* 
*وأحضروا إسم هذا الجهاز* 
 
*( سـ........ )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أعتقد وبدون بحث أنه جهاز لقياس حركة الزلال*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*جميل جدا ً أختي عيون  ، فما إسمه  ؟.؟.؟*

*ليس مقياس ريختر بالمناسبه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

السيزموجراف هو جهاز يستعمل في رصد وتسجيل الموجات الزلزالية وقد قامت فكرة عمل السيزموجراف الذي استخدم قديما في عملية تسجيل الزلازل على نفس فكرة عمل النوّاس بسيط. حيث كان يثبت بطرف الكتلة قلم أو مؤشر يتحرك بحركتها, وعند الطرف الآخر للمؤشر توجد أسطوانة عليها ورقة, وتدور الأسطوانة بسرعة متناسبة, وعند حركة الكتلة أثناء الزلزال يرسم المؤشر خط زجزاجي (زغزاغي) ممثل لحركة الأرض

----------


## شذى الزهراء

السيزموجراف هو جهاز يستعمل في رصد وتسجيل الموجات الزلزالية وقد قامت فكرة عمل السيزموجراف الذي استخدم قديما في عملية تسجيل الزلازل على نفس فكرة عمل النوّاس بسيط. حيث كان يثبت بطرف الكتلة قلم أو مؤشر يتحرك بحركتها, وعند الطرف الآخر للمؤشر توجد أسطوانة عليها ورقة, وتدور الأسطوانة بسرعة متناسبة, وعند حركة الكتلة أثناء الزلزال يرسم المؤشر خط زجزاجي (زغزاغي) ممثل لحركة الأرض.

اتمنى صح..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

السيزمو جراف 
صورة للسيزموجراف
 



جهاز قياس الزلآزل ( السيزموجراف )
جهاز صغير يمكن حمله وتثبيته أفقيا أو رأسيا ( حسب نوع الموجة الزلزالية المراد قياسها) ، يتكون من قاعدة مثبت رأسيا زمبرك متصل بعمود من الصلب ينتهى بقلم او بشعاع ضوئي او الكتروني ومثبت امام الشعاع اسطوانة عليها شريط ورقي او حساس او الكترونى تدور بسرعة ثابتة ومعروفة بحيث تستطيع تسجيل الزلا زل وتنسبها لوقت حدوثها. 


 



*أجهزة السيزموجرافSeismographs* 
بالرغم من الأوصاف المكتوبة عن الزلازل والتي تعود إلى سنة 780 قبل الميلاد، فإن أول قياسات دقيقة للحركات الأرضية المدمرة كانت خلال زلزال لونج بيتش (Long Beach) بكاليفورنيا عام 1933م (Hudson, 1884). ومنذ ذلك الحين فقد تطور قياس الحركة الأرضية إلى حد بعيد، وبسرعة كبيرة في خلال العشرين سنة الماضية أو حولها.
وهناك أجهزة مختلفة متوافرة لقياس الحركة الأرضية، حيث تستعمل أجهزة السيزموجراف لقياس الحركة الأرضية الضعيفة نسبياً؛ وتدعى التسجيلات التي تنتجها السجلات الزلزالية (seismograms) وعادة ما تقاس الحركات الأرضية القوية بأجهزة قياس التسارع (accelerograph) ويعبر عنها بنماذج سجلات التسارع (accelerograms). ويمكن تمثيل أبسط نوع لأجهزة السيزموجراف بواسطة نظام "مضائلة–الكتلة–الزنبرك أحادي درجة الحرية" (a mass-spring-damper single-degree-of freedom) كما هو مبين في الشكل حيث يتم توصيل الأسطوانة الدوارة بغطاء جهاز قياس الزلازل بواسطة قلم مربوط بالكتلة. وتوصل الكتلة بالغطاء بواسطة زنبرك وعلبة ارتطام (dashpot) موضوعة على التوازي، ويكون الغطاء موصلا بالأرض. وحيث إن الزنبرك وعلبة الارتطام (dashpot) غير صلبة، فإن حركة الكتلة لا تكون مطابقة لحركة الأرض أثناء الزلزال. و سيشار إلى الحركة النسبية للكتلة والأرض بالأثر (trace) الذي حدث بواسطة القلم على الأسطوانة الدوارة. وقد تحتوي محطة السيزموجراف النموذجية على ثلاثة أجهزة قياس موجهة لتسجيل الحركة في الاتجاه الرأسي والاتجاهين الأفقيين المتعامدين.
ويمكن تصميم أجهزة السيزموجراف لتقيس خصائص مختلفة للحركة الأرضية. ولفهم كيف يمكن عمل هذا فإنه من الضروري الأخذ بعين الاعتبار الاستجابة الديناميكية (dynamic response) لجهاز سيزموجراف بسيط مثل الموضح في الشكل وهذا الجهاز عبارة عن متذبذب ذي حرية من الدرجة الأولى (SDOF)والذي يمكن إعطاء استجابته للهز بواسطة معادلة الحركة  

حيث u الإزاحة المسجلة بواسطة جهاز السيزموجراف (الإزاحة النسبية بين جهاز التسجيل والأرض ) و _ug_ الإزاحة الأرضية. 



 






*نوع بسيط من أجهزة السيزموجراف يتكون من كتلة-زنبرك-علبة ارتطام. والغطاء موصل بقوة للأرض. وعندما تهتز الأرض، فإن القلم يعلم أثرا على الأسطوانة الدوارة يوضح الإزاحة النسبية بين الكتلة والأرض. وأغلب الأجهزة الحديثة أكثر تعقيداً من الجهاز الموضح هنا* 



*باقي المعلومات أضعها وقت الظهيرة* 
*الآن سوف أذهب للمعهد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*جميع الإجابات صحيحه وتستحق التقييم* 
*وتم ّ تقييمكم عزيزتي عيون ، عزيزتي شذى وابتسام السهم* 
*الله يعطيكم العافيه*  
*بإنتظار ماستحضره لنا من بقية المعلومات اخي ابتسام*  
*وبعدها نواصل المسابقه* 
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بقية المعلومات  :embarrest: 


في معظــــم أجهزة السيزموجراف الحديثة، يتحسس جهــاز تحويـــل الطــاقة ما يطـلق عليه غالبـــاً مقيـــاس الزلزلة (seismometer) الذي يستحث الحركة وينتج ذبذبات كهربائية مستمرة تسجل العمليات المتتالية. ومعظم أجهزة السيزموجراف المستخدمة الآن هي عبارة عن مقاييس التسارع (accelerometers)، وأجهزة تحويل طاقة إلكترونية تنتج فولت (outputvoltage) يتناسب مع التسارع. ويتوافر عدد من الأنواع المختلفة لأجهزة قياس التسارع. وتستخدم أجهزة قياس التسارع الآلية الاتزان[servo(or force balance) accelerometers] كتلة معلقة والتي يوصل بها جهاز تحويل الطاقة الإزاحي (displacementtransducer). وعندما يتسارع الغطاء، فإن الإشارة الناتجة بواسطة الحركة النسبية بين الغطاء والكتلة تستعمل لتوليد قوة الإرجاع (restoringforce) التي تدفع الكتلة للخلف باتجاه موضع اتزانها. و تتناسب قوة الإرجـــاع مع التســـارع ويمكن قياسهــــا إلكترونيــــاً. و يمكن أن تُعــطي أجهزة قياس


---------------------------


وتُحمى أجهزة السيـزموجراف، وأجهزة قياس التسـارع، والمعدات الملحقة بواسطة آلة حماية (an instrument shelter) . ويعتبر وجود ساعة دقيقة جزءاً مهماً من معدات أجهزة السيزموجراف أو أجهزة قياس التسارع، وبالأخص عندما نقيس أكثر من مركبة واحدة للحركة، أو عندما نقارن حركة الأرض عند موقع معين بتلك الموجـودة عند موقع آخر. وتحافـظ أغلب الأجهزة على دقة الوقت بواسطة التزامن (synchronizing) على أساس يومي بالنقل اللاسلكي لإشارات الوقت بواسطة خدمة وقت قياسية، أو بواسطة تسجيــل مثــل هذه الإشــــارات في نفس الوقت مع معطيـــات حركـة الأرض. ويستعمــل وقت إحـداثي عالمي (Universal Coordinate Time) المكافئ لمتوسط وقت جرينتش (GreenwichMean Time) كأساس وقت عالمي مشترك.





----------------------




وشبكة السيزموجراف العالمية (The Global Seismographic Network, GSN). وتشرف معاهد أبحاث علم الزلازل المتحدة Seismology, IRIS)(The Incorporated Research Institutions for واتحاد معاهد أبحاث الولايات المتحدة والأجنبية، على عمل شبكة GSN ومجموعة من الآلات المحمولة التي يمكن نشرها لرصد الهزات التي تتبع الزلازل الكبيرة.
و تعمل الآن الصفوف الإقليمية من أجهزة السيزموجراف في معظم البلدان النشيطة زلزالياً. ففي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، على سبيل المثال، تُشغل المساحة الجيولوجية الأمريكية (USGS) الصفوف الإقليمية في أجزاء مختلفة من الدولة. وفي برنامج كاليفورنيا لتطوير آلات الحركة القوية (The California Strong Motion Instrumentation Program , CSMIP) تشغل شعبة كاليفورنيا للتعدين والجيولوجيا (The California Division Mines and Geology) مصفوفة شاملة من أجهزة السيزموجراف في الحقل الحر وكذلك أجهزة السيزموجراف في المباني والكباري.




وبســـــــــ :embarrest: 


آسف إذا عطلة نظام المسابقة  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

صور توضيحية لجهـــاز السيزموجراف 


**

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تسلم الأيادي على الإضافه الرائعه أخي ابتسام السهم* 

*ومو القصد أنك عطلت المسابقه * 

*فهذه المسابقه لها أوقات محدده ولم تتعطل*

*الله يعطيك العافيه   ودمت بخير وعافيه*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *تسلم الأيادي على الإضافه الرائعه أخي ابتسام السهم* 
> 
> *الله يسلمكــــ*  
> *ومو القصد أنك عطلت المسابقه*  
> *فهذه المسابقه لها أوقات محدده ولم تتعطل ( ok)* 
> 
> *الله يعطيك العافيه ودمت بخير وعافيه*
> ...



 
 :embarrest:

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

انين... الابداع ليس عليك بغريب
فهو متأصل في كل افكارك الممتعة والمفيدة
ان شاء الله تكون لي بصمة واضحة في هذه المسابقة
تحياتي
دمتي متألقة...

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*غاليتي لؤلؤة* 

*جزيل الشكر لثناءك ِ الذي لا أستحقه * 

*وأنتي محبة للثقافة والعلم ولا أشك بأن حضورك بهذه المسابقه*

* سيكون مميزا ً كعادتك ِ متميزة*

*دمتي بخير حبيبتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*وهذا صيد جديد لكاميرتي*  
*والصيد هذه المره لظاهرة كونية*  
*وعند الإجابة وجمع المعلومات تحري الدقة فهذه الظاهرة لها عدة أنواع* 
*والمطلوب الإسم الكامل لها وجمع المعلومات حولها*

*أريد الإسم الدقيق لما تمثله هذه الصوره ولاتستعجلوا* 
*موفقين* 
** 
 

*(    )* 

*هذه المره سأقبل بأول ستة إجابات صحيحه* 
*لكن الإجابة الأفضل لها تقييم خاص* 
*وسأصححها بعد يومين لإتاحة الفرصه لكم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الظاهرة هي كسوف الشمس*

 

*سبب الظاهرة:* 
*تحدث ظاهرة كسوف الشمس في بداية أو نهاية الشهر القمري عندما يحجب القمرُ ضوءَ الشمس عن الأرض. بنفس معدل خسوف القمر لأن كل خسوف يرافقه كسوف إما قبله أو بعده بنصف شهر، ولكن كسوف الشمس لا يراه كل من تظهر عندهم الشمس لأن ظل القمر لا يمكنه أن يغطي كل وجه الأرض بسبب حجمه*
*أنواع الكسوف:*
*كسوف كلي*
*كسوف جزئي* 
*كسوف حلقي*  


*____*  







** 
*كسوف الشمس* 
*هو إخفاء جرم سماوي لجرم آخر خاصة الشمس أو قمر تابع لكوكب. ويوجد نوعان من الكسوف يصيبان* *الأرض** : كسوف القمر وكسوف الشمس، ويحدث الكسوف القمري عندما تكون الأرض بين الشمس والقمر ويعتم ظلها القمر. أما الكسوف الشمسي فيحدث عندما يكون القمر بين الشمس والأرض ويتحرك ظله فوق وجه الأرض، وهناك ظواهر فلكية مشابهة مثل العبور والاحتجاب ولكنها غير مثيرة مثل الكسوف لصغر حجم الأجرام المتداخلة عند مشاهدتها من الأرض.* 
*ويرجع تاريخ أول تسجيل علمي للكسوف إلى القرن الرابع الهجري / العاشر الميلادي عندما سجل* *البيروني** أول تصور للكسوفين القمري والشمسي في كتابه تحقيق ما للهند ردا على مزاعم وخرافات علماء الهند الذين قالوا عن التنين الذي يأكل قرص القمر فذكر: "إن كسوف القمر أي خسوفه، إن هو إلا دخوله في الظل، وكسوف الشمس إن هو إلا ستر القمر للشمس عنا ، ولهذا لا يكون بدو الكسوف في القمر من جانب المغرب، ولا في الشمس من جانب المشرق، وقد يمتد من الأرض ظل مستطيل كامتداد ظل الشجرة مثلا، فإذا قل عرض القمر وهو في البرج السابع من الشمس ولم يكثر مقداره في شمال أو في جنوب فإن القمر يأتيها من جهة المغرب فيسترها ستر قطعة السحاب، ويختلف مقدار الستر في البقاع، ولأن ساتر القمر عظيم فإن ضوءه يضمحل عند انكساف نصفه، وساتر الشمس ليس بعظيم ولذلك يكون قوي الشعاع مع الكسوف".*  
*وعلميا يحدث الكسوف القمري نتيجة لإضاءة الشمس للأرض، فتعكس الأرض ظلا طويلا مخروطي الشكل. وعند أية نقطة في هذا المخروط، يعتم ضوء الشمس تماما. ويحيط بهذا الظل المخروطي منطقة بها ظل جزئي يسمى الظل الناقص. ويبلغ متوسط طول الظل (1.379.200) كم تقريبا في مسافة تبلغ (384.600) كم وهي متوسط مسافة القمر من الأرض، كما يبلغ قطر الظل حوالي (9.170) كم.* 




***ا*
*الكسوفين في كتاب عجائب المخلوقات*  
*ويحدث كسوف كلي للقمر عندما يعبر القمر بأكمله منطقة الظل هذه، وإذا تحرك مباشرة إلى مركزها، فإنه يعتم لمدة ساعتين تقريبا. وإذا لم يمر عبر هذا المركز، ستكون مدة الإعتام الكلية أقل وقد تستمر للحظة إذا تحرك القمر خلال حافة منطقة الظل.*  
*كما يحدث كسوف جزئي للقمر عندما يدخل جزء من القمر فقط منطقة الظل ثم يتعرض للإعتام. ويتراوح مدى الكسوف الجزئي من الكسوف الكامل تقريبا حيث تعتم معظم أجزاء القمر والكسوف الضئيل أو البسيط حيث يرى جزء صغير من ظل الأرض على القمر الذي يمر. ومن الناحية التاريخية، فإن مشهد الظل الدائري للأرض وهو يتقدم باتجاه وجه القمر كان أول إشارة تنبئ بشكل الأرض.*  
*وقبل أن يدخل القمر منطقة الظل في حالة الكسوف الكلي أو الجزئي، فإنه يكون في منطقة الظل الناقص ويصبح سطحه أكثر إعتاما بصورة واضحة، ويبدو الجزء الذي دخل منطقة الظل وهو أسود تقريبا، ولكن أثناء الكسوف الكلي لا يكون قرص القمر معتما تماما حيث يكون مضيئا إضاءة خافتة بضوء أحمر يعكسه الغلاف الجوي للأرض الذي ينقي الأشعة الزرقاء المنبعثة من ضوء الشمس. وأحيانا يحدث كسوف قمري عندما تغطي الأرض طبقة سميكة من السحب تمنع انكسار* *الضوء** ، حيث لا يمكن رؤية سطح القمر أثناء الكسوف الكلي.*  
*أما كسوف الشمس فيتراوح طول منطقة الظل الخاص بالقمر بين (367.000) و(379.800) كم. بينما تتراوح المسافة بين الأرض والقمر من (357.300) حتى (407.100) كم. ويحدث الكسوف الشمسي الكامل عندما تصل منطقة الظل الخاصة بالقمر إلى الأرض. ولا يتعدى قطر منطقة الظل أكثر من (268.7) كم بحال من الأحوال حيث تلامس سطح الأرض بحيث لا تكون المنطقة التي يشاهد فيها الكسوف الشمسي الكلي أوسع من هذا بل وقد تكون أضيق بصورة ملحوظة. ويبلغ عرض منطقة الظل الناقص أو منطقة الكسوف الجزئي على سطح الأرض حوالي (4.800) كم وفي أوقات معينة، عندما يمر القمر بين الأرض والشمس فإن ظله لا يصل للأرض، وفي مثل هذه الأوقات، يحدث كسوف حلقي حيث تظهر حلقة مضيئة من قرص الشمس حول قرص القمر الأسود.*  
*ويتحرك ظل القمر فوق سطح الأرض في اتجاه الشرق. وحيث أن الأرض تدور باتجاه الشرق أيضا، تكون سرعة ظل القمر فوق الأرض مساوية لسرعة القمر وهو يسير في مداره مع طرح سرعة دوران الأرض، وتبلغ سرعة الظل عند خط الاستواء حوالي (1.706) كم / ساعة، أما بالقرب من القطبين حيث تكون سرعة الدوران صفرا، تبلغ سرعة الظل حوالي (3.380) كم / ساعة. ويمكن حساب مسار الكسوف الشمسي الكلي والزمن الذي يستغرقه من حجم ظل القمر ومن سرعته. وتبلغ أقصى مدة يستغرقها الكسوف الشمسي الكامل حوالي (7.59) د قيقة ولكن مثل هذا الكسوف نادر حيث يحدث مرة كل عدة آلاف من السنوات. وعادة يظهر الكسوف الكلي لحوالي 3 دقائق من نقطة في مركز مسار الكسوف الكلي.*  
*وفي المناطق التي تقع خارج الحزام والتي تعتبر منطقة ظل القمر امتدادا لها ولكنها تقع داخل الظل الناقص، تكون الشمس معتمة جزئيا ويحدث كسوف جزئي.*  
*وفي بداية الكسوف الكلي، يبدأ القمر في التحرك عبر قرص الشمس قبل ساعة تقريبا من الوصول إلى مرحلة الكسوف الكلي، ويقل الضوء المنبعث من الشمس بالتدريج وأثناء مرحلة الكسوف الكلي (أو بالقرب منها)، فإنها تقل حتى تصل إلى ضوء يشبه ضوء القمر اللامع. وينتج هذا الضوء المتبقي من جراء* *هالة** الشمس وهي الجزء الخارجي من الغلاف الجوي للشمس. وعندما يتقلص سطح الشمس حتى يصبح هلالا رفيعا، يمكن مشاهدة هذه الهالة. وقبل أن يصبح الكسوف كليا، تومض نقاط ضوء لامعة تسمى فقاعات بيلي على شكل هلالي. وتنتج هذه النقاط من جراء سطوع الشمس على وديان وأماكن غير مستوية على سطح القمر. ويمكن مشاهدة فقاعات بيلي عند انتهاء مرحلة الكسوف الكلي. وقبل مرحلة الكسوف الكلي مباشرة أو بعدها أو أثنائها، يمكن مشاهدة نطاقات ضيقة من الظلال المتحركة على أشياء موجودة على سطح الأرض.*  
*رصد الكسوف*  


















*يعد الرصد العلمي للكسوف الشمسي أمرا ذا قيمة كبيرة وخصوصا عندما يمر مسار الكسوف على مناطق أرضية شاسعة، ويمكن لشبكة من المراصد الخاصة أن توفر بيانات كافية لإجراء تحليلات قد يقوم بها العلماء في شهور. وقد تحتوي هذه البيانات على معلومات عن كيفية تأثير التغييرات الدقيقة في الشمس على طقس الأرض وكيف يمكن للعلماء تطوير توقعاتهم للانفجارات الشمسية، وهناك الكثير من المسائل الفلكية التي يمكن دراستها أثناء الكسوف الكلي للشمس، من بينها حجم وتكوين الهالة الشمسية وانحناء الأشعة الضوئية التي تمر بالقرب من الشمس بسبب مجال جاذبية الشمس.*  
*_____________* 
*كيف يحدث الكسوف* 












** 



انواع كسوف الشمس



أنواع الكسوف: 
1- كسوف كلي (Total-Central): ويحدث عندما يصل ظل القمر إلى سطح الأرض وفي هذه الحالة ينكسف كامل قرص الشمس. ويحدث الكسوف الكلي في مناطق التقاء رأس مخروط ظل القمر بالأرض ، شكل5-2. ويتخذ الكسوف الكلي مساراً محدداً بسبب حركة الأرض والقمر. 
2- كسوف جزئي (Partial): ويحدث في المناطق التي يسقط فيها شبه ظل القمر على سطح الأرض. وشبه ظل القمر في هذه الحالة هي المنطقة التي لا يرى كامل قرص الشمس منها أي أن قرص الشمس لن يشاهد كاملاً من هذه المناطق. وتزداد نسبة الكسوف الجزئي عند الإقتراب من منطقة (مسار) الكسوف الكلي. وفي هذه الحالة ينكسف جزء من قرص الشمس 
3- كسوف حلقي (Anular): ويحدث عندما يكون القمر في نقطة بعيدة ما عن الأرض (لأن مسار القمر حول الأرض بيضاوي) فيكون قرص القمر أصغر من أن يحجب كامل قرص الشمس، وفي هذه الحالة لايصل رأس مخروط ظل القمر إلى سطح الأرض، فينكسف قرص الشمس من الوسط في المناطق التي تقع أسفل رأس المخروط. 


ويقل توهج الشمس في حالة الكسوف بحيث يمكن تركيز النظر فيها مباشرة من دون أن تعشي، ولكن خطورة النظر المباشر للشمس على العين عموماً والشبكية بالخصوص ، تبقى حتى في الكسوف الكلي، لأن الهالة الشمسية الخارجية (corona) تظل تطلق الأشعة الضارة للعين مثل الأشعة فوق البنفسجية والأشعة تحت الحمراء. ويحدث عند بداية الكسوف الكلي شكلٌ يشبه الخاتم الماسي، ولذلك تسمى هذه المرحلة بمرحلة الخاتم الماسي. 

*ظاهرة كسوف الشمس*


***كسوف الشمس (Solar Eclipse)* 
*تحدث ظاهرة كسوف الشمس في بداية أو نهاية الشهر القمري عندما يحجب القمرُ ضوءَ الشمس عن الأرض. بنفس معدل خسوف القمر لأن كل خسوف يرافقه كسوف إما قبله أو بعده بنصف شهر، ولكن كسوف الشمس لا يراه كل من تظهر عندهم الشمس لأن ظل القمر لا يمكنه أن يغطي كل وجه الأرض بسبب حجمه.* 

*و تعد ظاهرة الكسوف الكلى للشمس واحدة من الظواهر الفلكية الهامة حيث انها من الظواهر النادرة التى تحدث فى نفس هذا المكان كل 200 عام. و ترجع اخر ظاهرة كسوف للشمس فى مصر لعام 1798*








*مراحل الكسوف الشمسي الحلقي*


وهذه صورة تبين كسوف الشمس وانتهائه تدريجياً

وهذه رسم يبين كيفية حدوث الكسوف

وهذه صور لكسوف الشمس في أحد السنوات الماضية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كسوف حلقي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

**

*كسوف الشمس: هي ظاهرة فلكية تحدث عندما تتوضع الارض والقمر والشمس على استقامة واحدة تقريبا ويكون القمر فى المنتصف اى فى وقت ولادة القمر الجديد عندما يكون فى طور المحاق مطلع الشهر القمرى بحيث يلقى القمر ظله على الارض وفى هذه الحالة اذا كنا فى مكان ملائم لمشاهدة الكسوف سنرى قرص القمر المظلم يعبر قرص الشمس المضىء.* 
**
*و بالرغم من ان القمر يتواجد مرة كل مطلع شهر قمرى بين الشمس والارض اى يمكن للقمر ان يكون فى طور المحاق ولكنه ابعد من ان يصل ظله الى الارض فلا يحدث الكسوف حينها وكذلك قد يكون القمر فى طور البدر وبعيدا فى مداره عن الارض بحيث لايحدث الخسوف ويعود هذا الى المدار الاهليلجى للقمر حول الارض وميل مدار القمر حول الارض على المستوى الكسوفى بزاوية 5 درجات بحيث لا تتواجد الاجرام الثلاثة على مستقيم واحد بالضرورة مطلع ومنتصف كل شهر.*
*ويتقاطع مدار القمر فى دورانه حول الارض مع المستوى الكسوفى فى موضعين يسميان العقدة الصاعدة والعقدة النازلة فلو كان مستوى مدار القمر حول الارض منطبقا على المستوى الكسوفى لحصل كسوف نهاية كل شهر قمرى بالضرورة ولحدث خسوف قمرى منتصف كل شهر قمرى لكن ظل الارض لا يسقط على الارض الا عندما يكون القمر فى احدى عقدتيه او قريبا منهما لافتا الى ان فترة الكسوف ترتبط بفارق الحجمين الظاهرين للشمس والقمر بحيث تحدث اطول فترة كلية للكسوف عندما يكون القمر فى الحضيض/اقرب ما يكون الى الارض/ وتكون الارض فى الاوج/ابعد ما تكون عن الشمس/ بشكل عام قد تستمر عملية الكسوف الكلى من بدايتها الى نهايتها قرابة الثلاث ساعات ونصف اما مرحلة الكسوف الكلي/اى استتار قرص الشمس بشكل كامل/ فهى تتراوح من دقيقتين الى سبع دقائق فى احسن الاحوال ويعود السبب الى ان قطر بقعة ظل القمر على الارض لايصل فى احسن الاحوال لاكثر من 270 كم وبما ان سرعة حركة ظل القمر على الارض تبلغ قرابة 2100 كم/سا بالتالى فان المسافة 270 كم تقطع خلال مدة تقارب السبع دقائق لهذا لا تدوم مدة الكسوف الكلى اكثر من هذه المدة ابدا.* 
*مخاطر النظر الى الشمس أثناء الكسوف* 

*الاشعاع الشمسى الوارد الى الارض يتضمن ثلاثة انواع من الاشعة الكهرطيسية التى تشكل خطرا على عين الانسان وهى:*
*الاشعة الضوئية... تتسبب هذه الاشعة عندما تكون كثافة الضوء عالية بأذية ضوئية كيميائية تدعى بالانسمام الضوئى حيث تتعطل قدرة الخلايا البصرية على الاستجابة للضوء.* *الاشعة تحت الحمراء... تتسبب هذه الاشعة بتسخين الشبكية مسببة اذية حرارية تدعى التخثر الضوئى تتمثل بحرق الانسجة وتدمير الخلايا الحساسة للضوء/العصى والمخاريط/ ولايشعر الانسان بهذا الضرر ذلك ان الشبكية تخلو من مستقبلات الحرارة والالم.* *الاشعة فوق البنفسجية... تسبب حروقا فى الشبكية كما تسرع حدوث الانسمام الضوئى لان طاقتها اكبر بكثير من الاشعة الضوئية.* *لا تصدر الشمس اثناء الكسوف اى اشعاعات مضرة بالعين غير تلك التى تطلقها عادة ونحن نعلم ان التحديق الى الشمس فى الاحوال العادية لمدة 15 ثانية على الاكثر كفيل بالتسبب بالعمى لكن خطورة الكسوف تأتى من فارق ان الشمس غير المكسوفة تصدر كميات كبيرة من الاشعة الضوئية ما يوءدى الى تضيق حدقة العين لاقصى حد ممكن وبالتالى عدم السماح للاشعة المضرة بالعبور الى الشبكية اما اثناء الكسوف فان كمية الاشعة الضوئية الصادرة عن الشمس تقل بشكل ملحوظ بسبب استتار جزء من قرص الشمس/هذه المرة ستكون النسبة 20 بالمئة/ وهذا ما يجعل حدقة العين تتوسع بشكل كبير فاذا ما كانت العين مركزة على الشمس مباشرة نفذت كمية كبيرة من الاشعة الضارة نحو الشبكية وسبب لها اذية موءقتة او دائمة وقد لا تظهر الاذية مباشرة بعد المراقبة ليتأخر ظهورها بضع ساعات او اكثر احيانا وتتمثل الاذية بعمى دائم فى العين وباضطراب فى الروءية وضعف فى قوة الابصار.*

*أنواع الكسوف**كسوف كلي (Total-Central):ويحدث عندما يصل ظل القمر إلى سطح الأرض وفي هذه الحالة ينكسف كامل قرص الشمس. ويحدث الكسوف الكلي في مناطق التقاء رأس مخروط ظل القمر بالأرض. ويتخذ الكسوف الكلي مساراً محدداً بسبب حركة الأرض والقمر.* *كسوف جزئي (Partial): ويحدث في المناطق التي يسقط فيها شبه ظل القمر على سطح الأرض. وشبه ظل القمر في هذه الحالة هي المنطقة التي لا يرى كامل قرص الشمس منها أي أن قرص الشمس لن يشاهد كاملاً من هذه المناطق. وتزداد نسبة الكسوف الجزئي عند الإقتراب من منطقة (مسار) الكسوف الكلي. وفي هذه الحالة ينكسف جزء من قرص الشمس* *كسوف حلقي أو خاتميّ (Anular): ويحدث عندما يكون القمر في نقطة بعيدة ما عن الأرض (لأن مسار القمر حول الأرض بيضاوي) فيكون قرص القمر أصغر من أن يحجب كامل قرص الشمس، وفي هذه الحالة لايصل رأس مخروط ظل القمر إلى سطح الأرض، فينكسف قرص الشمس من الوسط في المناطق التي تقع في امتداد مخروط الظلّ و قد تصل فترة حلقتيه الى اثنتى عشرة دقيقة وثلاثين ثانية وذلك بسبب المسافة الاكبر التى يجب على قرص القمر الصغير ان يقطعها..***أين ومتى ولماذا وكيف؟*
*الواقع أن القراءة عن الظواهر الفلكية بما فيها الكسوف مربكة بعض الشيء، بل إنها تصل لحد الإزعاج، رغم الجهد المبذول في تبسيط الأمر، وما يواكبه من إيضاح برسوم قد تزيد الأمر إرباكا أو إزعاجا في بعض الأحيان؛ لذا فإني أدعوك لمتابعة الملف المصور المصاحب لهذا الموضوع قبل الغوص في تفاصيله، كما أوصيك بالرجوع إليه كلما استشكل عليك شيء.*
*فعندما تكون الأرض والشمس على خط واحد مستقيم، مع القمر بينهما على نفس الخط، يحجب القمر ضوء الشمس من الوصول إلى الأرض فيحدث الكسوف، ثم مع حركة الأرض والقمر في مدارهما وانحرافهما عن الخط المستقيم، يبدأ ظهور ضوء الشمس ثم شيئا فشيئا ينتهي الكسوف.*
*ويستغرق الكسوف الكامل، مع ما يسبقه وما يعقبه من كسوف جزئي حوالي 4 ساعات، يزيد عليها فترة حجب قرص الشمس تماما بأربع دقائق، إلا إذا كانت المنطقة التي أصابها الكسوف واقعة فوق خط الاستواء فعندها يستمر الكسوف الكلي هناك لمدة سبع دقائق ونصف تقريبا .*
*وبما أن الأرض والقمر كرويان فإن أشعة الشمس الساقطة عليهما تخلف وراء كل منهما ظلا مخروطي الشكل يحتضن قاعدة الجرم، بينما يمتد رأسه بعيدا في الفضاء، ويطلق على هذا المخروط اسم مخروط الظل أو (Umbra)، كما يتشكل في نفس الوقت مخروط آخر هو مخروط الظليل أو شبه الظل أو (penumbra) وهو مقطوع ناقص يحيط بمخروط الظل ويعاكسه في الوضع، وسُمي كذلك لأنه أقل إعتاما من مخروط الظل وأكثر شفافية منه.*
*تنكسف الشمس مع وجه جديد من أوجه القمر أي قبل مولد شهر قمري جديد، حيث يكون وجه القمر المظلم قبالة الأرض (محاق في آخر الشهر)، وحيث إن القمر يدور حول الأرض كل 29 يوما ونصف اليوم تقريبا، فنحن نتوقع أن يحدث كسوف كل شهر قمري عند مولد كل قمر جديد، أي 12 مرة في السنة.*
*وهذا ما لا يحدث في دنيانا، بل عادة يحدث الكسوف من مرتين إلى أربع مرات في السنة، فلو كان القمر يتبع مدارا مطابقا تماما لمسطح مدار الأرض، فالمفترض أن تنكسف الشمس مع كل وجه جديد من أوجه القمر (12 مرة سنويا)، عندما يقع هذا الأخير بين الأرض والشمس، لكن الواقع هو أن مدار القمر حول الأرض مائل بنسبة 5 درجات عن مدار الأرض حول الشمس، وتبعا لذلك يمر القمر بمدار أعلى بقليل عن الشمس مع كل وجه جديد. ومن ثَم لا يحدث الكسوف إلا إذا وقع الثلاثة على خط مستقيم.*
*ويحدث هذا عندما يتقاطع المداران (مدار الأرض حول الشمس ومدار القمر حول الأرض) في نقطتين تعرفان بالعقدتين. فقط في هذه الحالة يمكن لظل القمر أن يسقط على الأرض محدثا الكسوف، وهذا الأمر يحصل حينما يكون القمر قريبا من إحدى العقدتين، وتقع العقدة الأولى عند نقطة عبور القمر من سماء نصف الكرة الجنوبي، إلى سماء نصف الكرة الشمالي، وتعرف بالعقدة الصاعدة، والثانية عند عبوره رحلة عكسية وتعرف بالعقدة الهابطة.*
*ويعني ذلك أن مرحلتي عبور هاتين العقدتين تشكلان موسمي كسوف، أي إن الكسوف يحصل خلالهما وبفاصل 6 أشهر، علما بأنه ليس من الضروري أن تكون الشمس عند العقدة في أثناء عبور القمر لها كي يحصل كسوف، وإنما على مسافة قريبة كافية كي يقوم القمر بحجب جزء من الشمس.*
*ورغم أن المعدل العام للكسوف الكلي هو حدوثه كل 18 شهرا، لكن مع ذلك لا يراه إلا عدد قليل من الناس، والسبب أن الماء يغطي 71% من سطح الأرض، والباقي تغطيه اليابسة، وليست بالطبع كل اليابسة آهلة بالسكان، ومن ثَم فسكان المناطق المأهولة من اليابسة هم فقط الذين يمكنهم مشاهدة الكسوف، أضف لذلك أنه حينما يمر القمر أمام الشمس فإن رأس ظل القمر المخروطي الشكل لا يلامس إلا مساحة ضيقة من سطح الأرض لا تتعدى 250 كم عرضا إلا بقليل، وبالتالي فأهل هذا الشريط الضيق فقط يمكنهم مشاهدة الكسوف الكلي.*
*زد أيضا على ما سبق أن الكسوف الكلي لا يستمر أكثر من 7 دقائق ونصف الدقيقة في أقصى الحالات، والسبب هو أن المقطع العرضي للقمر أصغر بكثير من امتداد ظل الأرض، ولا يمكن أن يكون أكبر من الحجم الظاهري للشمس إلا بقليل.*
*ويبدأ الكسوف على الجانب الغربي للشمس؛ لأن القمر يدور حول الأرض من الغرب إلى الشرق؛ ولذلك فإن سكان البلدان الغربية يرون أول الكسوف بينما البلدان الشرقية يرون آخره.*
*وخلال الكسوف يمكن رؤية كثير من ظواهر الشمس التي لا يمكن أن يشاهدها الراصد على الأرض في الأحوال العادية. فمثلا قبل أن يكتمل الكسوف تماما، وعندما يغطي القمر قرص الشمس بأكمله، يظهر خيط من الأضواء الساطعة على طول حافة القمر، وتسمى هذه الأضواء باسم خرزات بيلي أو (Diamond Rings)، تخليدا لذكرى الفلكي الإنجليزي فرنسيس بيلي الذي وصفها بعد أن رآها عندما رصد كسوف الخامس عشر من مايو عام 1836، وهو يحدث عندما تضيء أشعة الشمس الوديان العميقة التي على حافة القمر، محدثة بذلك خيوطا من الضياء المتقطع.*
*ويستطيع الراصد أن يرى كذلك أكليل الشمس (كورونا) خلال الكسوف الكلي لها، وهو الذي يبدو على هيئة تاج يغلف الشمس، ولكنه لا يمتد على أبعاد متساوية من حافتها، فبعض أجزائه أضيق بكثير من الأجزاء الأخرى، وربما يرجع ذلك إلى آثار مجال الشمس المغناطيسي. ومن الجائز أن تشاهد خلال لحظات الكسوف الكلي شواظ الشمس (أي ألسنتها التي ترمي بها فوق سطحها) وهي تتكون من مقادير لا حصر لها من غاز الأيدروجين المستعر التي تنبثق عبر بلايين الأميال بعيدا عن سطح الشمس.**أنواع الكسوف*
*تغطية القمر لقرص الشمس يظهر خيطا من الأضواء على طول حافة القمر يسمى بخرزات بيلي*

*والكسوف الشمسي الحلقي ليس كالكسوف الشمسي الكامل، ففي هذا الأخير يغطي القمر وجه الشمس بالكامل ويحل ظلام تام لفترة قصيرة من الوقت، بينما في الكسوف الحلقي يبقى فيه جزء من نور الشمس حول القمر على شكل حلقة، ويعتمد مدى حجم الكسوف الحلقي (أي إلى أي مدى يغطي القمر وجه الشمس) على المكان الذي يراقب فيه المرء الحدث، ويرجع الاختلاف بين الكسوف الشمسي الحلقي والكامل إلى شكل مدار القمر حول الشمس، فهو مدار إهليلجي وليس دائريا، وبالتالي يتفاوت بعد القمر عن الأرض بين 356 ألف كم -407 آلاف كم. وهذا التفاوت في البعد في مدار القمر حول الأرض من نقطة إلى أخرى خلال دورانه يجعل حجمه في سمائنا يتفاوت بنسبة 13%.*
*بعبارة أخرى: إذا حدث أن كسف القمر الشمس عندما يكون في الجهة الأقرب من مداره من الأرض فعندها يكون الكسوف الشمسي كليا، لكن إذا كسف القمر الشمس في أثناء وجوده في الجهة الأبعد من مداره حول الأرض فعندها يكون الكسوف حلقيا أي غير كامل.*
*ويمكن القول بأن هناك ثلاثة أشكال للكسوف نراه بها على الأرض:*
*1 - الكسوف الكلي:*
*يحجب القمر كامل قرص الشمس، وعندها تختفي الشمس كاملة وتظهر من خلف القمر أشعة هي أشعة الإكليل الشمسي التي هي أخفت بمليون مرة من أشعة الشمس، ولا تظهر إلا في أثناء الكسوف الكلي. ويمثل الكسوف الكلي ما نسبته 28% من مجمل الكسوفات.*
*وفي هذا الكسوف يبلغ مخروط ظل القمر سطح الأرض، مما يؤدي إلى احتجاب نور الشمس كليا عن المنطقة التي غطاها ذلك المخروط من سطح الأرض.*
*2 - الكسوف الجزئي:*
*وهو مرور القمر أمام جزء كبير أو صغير من قرص الشمس، لكن أشعة الشمس تبقى ظاهرة من الجزء المتبقي من الشمس ولا يظهر معها الإكليل الشمسي. في هذه الحالة يكون المشاهدون واقفين في منطقة شبه ظل القمر على الكرة الأرضية، وليس في منطقة ظله التي يكون فيها الكسوف كليا. وتمثل الكسوفات الجزئية ما نسبته 35% من مجمل الكسوفات الشمسية.*
*3 - الكسوف الحلقي:*
*وهو الكسوف الذي يقع القمر فيه أمام قرص الشمس تماما. كما في الكسوف الكلي إلا أنه لا يغطيها كاملة إنما يترك حوله حلقة من أشعة الشمس، ومن هنا جاءت التسمية. وسبب ذلك أن القمر يكون بعيدا عن الأرض أو الشمس قريبة من الأرض فيكون قرص الشمس أكبر من قرص القمر، فلا يستطيع القمر حجب كامل قرص الشمس. بعبارة أخرى: لا يصل ظل القمر لسطح الأرض إنما يصلها امتداد هذا الظل. ويمثل هذا الكسوف ما نسبته 32% من كامل الكسوفات.**كيف نرصد الكسوف؟**سُئِل رجل كيف خلع ملابسه وسار بين الصبار الشائك، فقال: بدت لي فكرة صائبة آنذاك.. إياك أن تفعل مثله، فالنظر إلى الشمس أمر في غاية الخطورة. حتى لا تحترق شبكية عينك ولن تحس بألم حتى تنتبه لخطورة الأمر، ويعشو نظر المرء بعد ذلك بساعات ثم لا يلبث أن يذهب ضياء العين، ويكون الكسوف آخر منظر يبصره في حياته.*
*ومع ذلك فليس النظر إلى الشمس محرما، فقط استخدم المرشحات الشمسية التي تحمي العين من الأشعة الشمسية القوية. والمرشحات هي مواد شفافة تمتص معظم أشعة الشمس قبل وصولها إلى العين. ومن هذه المرشحات: الزجاج الأسود المستخدم في الحدادة، وكذلك فيلم الكاميرا المحروق أو صورة الأشعة السوداء أو الزجاج الذي ترسب عليه السناج... وغيرها.*
*وجميع هذه الأدوات يعمل، لكنه غير آمن تماما فهو لا يحمي العين من وصول الأشعة تحت الحمراء إليها أو فوق البنفسجية. إنه يمنع الأشعة المرئية فقط، ومن ثَم ننصح باستخدام المرشحات سالفة الذكر مع مراعاة عدم الإطالة في النظر من خلالها، إنما على فترات متقطعة، حتى لا نسمح لكمية زائدة من الأشعة تحت الحمراء من الدخول مرة واحدة إلى العين فتؤذيها.**كسوف من نوع آخر**هنالك في المجموعة الشمسية كواكب غير الأرض مثل المشتري وحول هذه الكواكب تدور أقمار تابعة لها، وبما أنها تدور حول الشمس أيضا، فإنه يحدث أحيانا أن يقع بين هذا الكوكب والشمس أحد أقماره فيحجب نورها عنه ويكسفها.*
*ففي كوكب عملاق مثل المشتري يكسف قمر تابع له جزءا يسيرا من الشمس بينما قمرنا نحن على الأرض يكسف وجه الشمس كاملة.. يقولون: مصادفة كونية؛ فمن الأرض يمكن اعتبار أن حجم القمر يعادل تقريبا حجم الشمس عند النظر إليهما، ولكن في الواقع فإن الشمس أكبر من القمر بنحو أربعمائة مرة، وهي أيضا أبعد -بالنسبة إلى كوكبنا- بنحو أربعمائة مرة أيضا؛ ولذلك فعندما يتقابلان في السماء يبدو وكأن القمر يغطي الشمس بأكملها.*
*يقولون: مصادفة كونية، ونحن نرد "ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيم"، ونزيد "الشمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ بِحُسْبَانٍ".*
*تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*عزيزتي شذى لم تذكري لنا* 
*أي أنواع الكسوف الشمسي هو الذي تمثـلـّـه الصوره* 
*أختي عيون قالت أنه الحلقي ، فهل تتفقين معها ..*  
*معلومات رائعه أحضرتيها لنا شذى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عفواا ،،*
*لم انتبهـ ،،*
*انهـ كسوف حلقي ختامي،،*
*اوافق العزيزه عيون...*
*تحياااااتي لكم...*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الظاهرة (( كـ س ـوف كلي للـ ش ـمس )) .. 





.. ( كسوف الشمس .. آية من آيات الله ) .. 

يقول المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
( الشمس والقمر آيتان من آيات الله لا يخسفان لموت أحد، ولا لحياته ).. 

 

إنها ظاهرة شغلت بال البشر في كل العصور، ونسجوا حولها الخرافات والأساطير،
فكانت توحي لهم بالخوف أحياناً وبموت العظماء أحياناً أخرى،
أو ولادة ملك أو زعيم وغير ذلك من الأفكار التي كانوا يتخيلونها ،، 
مثل سقوط حاكم أو وقوع كارثة طبيعية أو خسارة معركة... 
تضمنت بعض الأساطير أفكاراً نراها مضحكة في عصرنا هذا، 
ولكنها كانت هي التفسير المنطقي قبل آلاف السنين. 
فقد كان الصينيون يفسرون ظاهرة كسوف الشمس على أن تنّيناً يحاول أن يبتلع قرص الشمس!!! 
لذلك كانوا يضربون بالطبول ويقذفون بالسهام لأعلى محاولة منهم إخافة التنين وإعادة الشمس لهم من فمه! 
وفي الهند كان الناس يغمرون أنفسهم بالماء عند رؤيتهم هذه الظاهرة لكي لا يسقط عليهم شيء منه!! 
وحتى يومنا هذا يعتقد الإسكيمو أن الشمس تختفي وتذهب بعيداً أثناء ظاهرة كسوف الشمس ثم تعود من جديد!! 
ولغاية قرون قليلة في عام 1230 م حدث كسوف في أوروبا الغربية في الصباح مما اضطر العمال للرجوع إلى منازلهم ،،
لظنهم أن الليل قد خيم! ولكن في غضون ساعة استعادت الشمس سطوعها مما أدهش الجميع !!! 
ظلت ظاهرة الكسوف مرتبطة بالكوارث والهزيمة في المعارك والموت وغير ذلك 
حتى عهد قريب من النهضة العلمية في العصر الحديث. 
عندما تقدم العلم وبدأ عصر الكشوفات الفلكية والبحث العلمي، 
وجد العلماء تفسيراً لهذه الظاهرة، 
واتضح أنها ظاهرة طبيعية تحدث نتيجة دوران القمر حول الأرض، 
ووقوع القمر بين الشمس والأرض مما يمنع رؤية الشمس. 
وتتكرر هذه الظاهرة باستمرار بقانون كوني ورياضي محسوب ويمكن التنبؤ به مسبقاً .. 


كيف يحدث الكسوف؟ 
إن القمر يدور حول الأرض، والأرض تدور حول الشمس كما هو معلوم، 
فلكل منهم مدار محدد وفلك محسوب بدقة فائقة. 
وعندما يمرّ القمر بين الأرض والشمس أثناء النهار فإنه سيحجب ضوء الشمس 
عنا وتغيب هذه الشمس لفترة من الزمن هي ما نسميه بكسوف الشمس، 
ويكون القمر والأرض والشمس على خط واحد أثناء حدوث هذه الظاهرة. 


 
في الصوره السابقه توضيح لآلية حدوث الكسوف ،
حيث يعترض القمر الشمس في مداريهما مما يؤدي لحجب الرؤية كلياً أو جزئياً 
حسب موقع الشمس والقمر. 

أنواع الكسوف الشمسي: 


 


1- الكسوف الكلي للشمس : 
عندما يغطي القمر قرص الشمس بشكل كامل ولا تبقى سوى هالة صغيرة نراها من ضوء الشمس. 

2- الكسوف الجزئي:
وهو مرور القمر أمام جزء كبير أو صغير من قرص الشمس، 
لكن أشعة الشمس تبقى ظاهرة من الجزء المتبقي من الشمس 
ولا يظهر معها الإكليل الشمسي. 



3- الكسوف الحلقي : 
حيث لا يغطي القمر كامل قرص الشمس وتحيط به حلقة جميلة وملونة من أطياف ضوء الشمس. 


خطورة النظر إلى الشمس أثناء الكسوف ؟ 

إن النظر إلى الشمس أثناء أي نوع من الكسوف 
يسبب أضراراً دائمة للعين بسبب تلقيها كمية من الإشعاعات الخطرة والمركزة. 
وحتى النظارات الشمسية التي يستعملها البعض 
فهي خطرة أيضاً ولا تمنع كل الأشعة تحت الحمراء الضارة. 
إن الخطر يأتي من الأشعة تحت الحمراء المخفية، 
وهي لا تُرى بالعين ولذلك يظن الناظر إلى الشمس أنه لا مشكلة في ذلك 
وهو لا يعلم أن هذه الأشعة الخطرة إذا ما دخلت عيناه فيمكن أن تسبب جروحاً بالغة في الشبكية. 

ويمكن النظر فقط لثوان قليلة بالعين المجردة في حالة الكسوف الكامل. 
يمكن النظر للكسوف الشمسي بشكل آمن 
بطريقة إحداث ثقب صغير جداً يدخل منه ضوء الشمس وينعكس على ورقة أو كرتونة،
طبعاً لا يجب أن ننظر من خلال الثقب مباشرة إلى الشمس. 


 

من أجل النظر الآمن لكسوف الشمس ،
ينبغي النظر على ورقة تعكس ضوء الشمس الصادر من ثقب صغير جداً. 
أما النظر المباشر للشمس في هذا الوقت فإنه يضر بالعين. 


ما يستحب فعله في الكسوف ؟ 
يستحب الإكثار من الذكر والتكبير والاستغفار والدعاء والصدقة والعتق والبر والصلة،

لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  
" إن الشمس والقمر آيتان من آيات الله لا تخسفان لموت أحد ولا لحياته، 
فإذا رأيتم ذلك فادعوا الله وكبروا وتصدقوا وصلوا " .. 


// شريط الشمس المظلم // 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


هذا كل ماإس ــتطعت أن أج ــود به من مـ ع ـلومات .. 


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

كسوف حلقي 



طريقة الكسوف 







بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





*قال تعالى في كتابه العزيز :{ ومن آياته الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر لا تسجدوا للشمس ولا للقمر واسجدوا لله الذي خلقهن إن كنتم إياه تـعبدون}* *.(فصلت:الآيه37)* 

*وقال تعالى : ( وَمَا نُرْسِلُ بِالْآياتِ إِلَّا تَخْوِيفاً) . (الاسراء: من الآية59).*

 



*هكذا يحصل الخسوف والكسوف 
صور لبعض الناس يرتدون النظارات الخاصة* 

 






*Sonnenfinsternis vom 11.08.1999 صورة لخسوف كامل تم التقاطها عام 99 في مركز الارصاد الوطني الالماني /ميونخ* 
----------------------------





باقي المعلومات سردتـــ من قبل ..  :embarrest:

----------


## ابو طارق

*كسوف حلقي*  

*والكسوف الشمسي الحلقي ليس كالكسوف الشمسي الكامل ففي هذا الأخير يغطي القمر وجه الشمس بالكامل ويحل ظلام تام لفترة قصيرة من الوقت بينما في الكسوف الحلقي يبقى جزء من نور الشمس حول القمر على شكل حلقة ومن هنا جاءت التسمية.* 
*وعادة ما ينصح علماء الفلك بألا يقوم المرء بمشاهدة هذا الكسوف والنظر مباشرة إلى الشمس والإستعانة بالمعدات الفلكية المناسبة حتى لا تصاب العين بالضرر وربما العمى.* 
*ويعتمد مدى حجم الكسوف الحلقي، أي إلى أي مدى يغطي القمر وجه الشمس، على المكان الذي يراقب فيه المرء الحدث. ففي أبردين في بريطانية كان الكسوف بنسبة 44% بينما كان بنسبة 64% في بلايماوث.* 
** *مراقبون في العاصمة الإسبانية مدريد يتابعون الكسوف الشمسي الحلقي* 

*ووتمكن المهتمون من مشاهدة الحدث من مدينة لندن اعتبارا من الساعدة 08:48 بتوقيت المدينة وحتى الساعة 11:18 صباحا.* 
*ويرجع الاختلاف بين الكسوف الشمسي الحلقي والكامل إلى شكل مدار القمر حول الشمس، فهو مدار إهليلجي وليس دائري وبالتالي يتفاوت بعد القمر عن الأرض بين 356ألف كلم -407كلم.* 
*وهذا التفاوت في البعد في مدار القمر حول الأرض من نقطة إلى أخرى خلال دورانه يجعل حجمه في سمائنا يتفاوت بنسبة 13%.* 
*وإذا حدث أن كسف القمر الشمس عندما يكون في الجهة الأقرب من مداره من الأرض عندها يكون الكسوف الشمس كليا.* 
*لكن إذا كسف القمر الشمس أثناء وجوده في الجهة الأبعد من مداره حول الأرض عندها يكون الكسوف حلقيا أي غير كامل.* 
*ورغم أن نور الشمس سوف يختفي لبعض الوقت بالنسبة للمراقبين على مسار ظل القمر الذي يرميه الكسوف على الأرض إلا أن الأمر يبقى خطرا لأي شخص يحاول التحديق مباشرة في هالة الشمس المتشكلة حول القمر.* 
*ويفضل أن يشاهد المراقب الكسوف الشمس الحلقي باستخدام تلسكوب أو منظار مزود بواقٍ مصف مناسب لأشعة الشمس أو وبواسطة نظارات معتمدة خاصة بمراقبة الكسوف لكن إن لم يتوفر أي من تلك الأدوات فالنصيحة هي استخدام تقنية ثقب الكاميرا العاكسة بحيث يتم إسقاط نور الشمس المنكسف بفعل القمر على قطعة من الورق.* 
** 
*أمكن مشاهدة الكسوف الشمي الحلقي في عدد من البلدان في عدة قارات* 
*,من الخيارات الأخرى المفضلة مشاهدة الحدث من خلال أحد المواقع الفلكية التي تستعد لتغطيته على شبكة الإنترنت.* 
*وقد بدأ مسار ظل القمر المتشكل على الأرض بفعل الكسوف الشمسي من شمالي المحيط الأطلسي مرورا بشبه الجزيرة الإيبيرية ومدريد ثم غربي البحر الأبيض المتوسط ثم القارة الإفريقية وبعدها الجزائر ثم جنوبي تونس ووسط ليبيا وشمالي تشاد ثم وسط السودان حيث كان ظل القمر الأكبر ظاهرا عند الساعة العاشرة والنصف صباحا بتوقيت غرينتش واستمر نحو أربع دقائق ونصف. وبعدها تحرك المسار إلى جنوبي السودان والحدود مع إثيوبية قبل أن يدخل كينيا والصومال ثم المحيط الهندي، وهناك لن تلحظ نهاية الكسوف إلا سفينة في المحيط عند الساعة 12:22 بتوقيت غرينتش.*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*عيون لاتنام* 

*شذى الزهراء*

*شوق المحبة* 

*الوالد أبو طارقـ*

*ابتسام السهم*


*تم ّ التقييم أعزائي* 

*===============*

*ملاحظه صغيره : قيـّـمت جميع الإجابات* 

*فهي كلها أحتوت على الشيء الموضح بالصوره*

*إنما ما أرجوه منكم بالمرات القادمه التركيز فقط على الشيء* 

*المراد التعرف عليه بالصوره*

*المطلوب مسمى الشيء وبعض المعلومات عنه* 

*حسب مايتيسر لكل منكم أن يأتي به من معلومات*

*وكمثال السؤال الأخير كان يكفي جدا ً فقط أن تأتوا بالمعلومات*

* عن الكسوف الحلقي*

*وإجابتي ابتسام السهم والوالد أبو طارق تركزتا حول الكسوف الحلقي * 

*وهذا هو المطلوب*

*الجميع ماقصرتوا بذلتوا جهد طيب الله يعطيكم العافيه*

*وأتمنى دوام تواصلكم*

*دمتم ســآآآلــمـــيــن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اشرايكم نرجع شويا للفضاء  :(*

*عشاني بحبو مره يعني*

*طيب الصوره الآتيه هي في مجال ( الفــضــاء وعلم الـفـلــك )*

*الــســؤال أكتبه لكم عشان يكون المطلوب واضح*

*الـسـؤال : مجرة في الكون ، غير مجرتنا درب التبـانـة ، مـا إسـم هـذه الـمـجـرّة ؟.*



**


*؟    ؟   ؟*

*السؤال قد يبدو صعبا ً* 

*لكن في حقيقته أسهل من الأسئلة السابقه*

*بإنتظـاركم بعد ما عرفتوا المطلوب*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

مجرة اندروميدا

هي اقرب مجرة كبيرة علينا حيث اننا نستطيع رؤيتها بالعين المجردة , تحتوي على ما يقارب ال 100 مليارد نجم
تشكل المجموعة المحلية ( Local group) مع مجرتنا ومجرة  M32 M110 
ومجرات اخرى.
اكتشفها العالم عبد الرحمن الصوفي لاول مرة وعرفت حينها كسديمة.
في سنة 1887 حصل اسحاق روبرت على اول صورة للاندروميدا التي بين فيها تركيبها الحلزوني .
وفي 1923 وجد فيها هابل كفائيد(نجم متغير) وبالتالي استطاع حساب البعد اليها لكن حساباته كانت خاطئة حيث انه لم يلحظ وجود كفائيد اخر مجاور لذاك الذي حسب بواسطته وقد اكتشف خطئه بعد مرور 30 عام .  بعد استعمال 200 inch palmor telscope 
والان تم تحديد بعدها وهو حوالي 2.4-2.9مليون سنة ضوئية .
مجرة الاندروميدا موجودة بتفاعل مع رفيقتها M32 (وهي مجرة اهليجية قزمة)
فقد ازيحت اذرع الاندروميدا بحوالي 4000 سنة ضوئية .
وهناك الكثير من النجوم بهالة الاندروميدا اصلها من M32  

-------------




 




قال علماء في الفلك مؤخراً: إن حجم مجرة أندروميدا زاد ثلاث مرات، الأمر الذي يعدُّ غريباً على طبيعة هذه المجرة المعروفة أنها لا تتمدَّد. إلا أن مقاسات جديدة تشير إلى أن أندروميدا، وهي أقرب مجرة إلى مجرة درب التبانة، أكبر ثلاث مرات مما كان علماء الفلك يعتقدون. ويعتقد العلماء الآن أن مجموعة صغيرة متناثرة ورفيعة من النجوم كان يُعتقد في وقت من الأوقات أنها هالة ضوئية هي في الحقيقة جزء من القرص الرئيسي لمجرة أندروميدا. وهذا يجعل المجرة اللولبية تمتد لمسافة تزيد على 220 ألف سنة ضوئية؛ أي ثلاثة أمثال التقدير السابق الذي تراوح بين 70 ألفاً إلى 80 ألف سنة ضوئية. 
وقال العلماء أمام مؤتمر للجمعية الفلكية الأمريكية بمدينة مينابوليس: إنه يبدو أن الأطراف الخارجية لقرص المجرة تكونت عندما اصطدمت مجرات أصغر ببعضها البعض. وقال رودريجو إيباتا من مرصد ستراسبورج الفلكي في فرنسا: إن هيكل المجرة وعر بصورة لا يمكن معها أن يكون قد تشكَّل بطريقة أخرى. وأضاف إيباتا قائلاً في بيان: (سيكون من الصعب جداً ملاءمة اكتشاف هذا القرص العملاق مع نماذج المحاكاة المعدة بالكمبيوتر لتشكيل المجرات. فليس من المعتاد رؤية أقراص عملاقة دوَّارة تتكون من تراكم حطام مجرات صغيرة). 
وتعاون إيباتا وسكوت تشابمان من معهد كاليفورنيا للتكنولوجيا وزملاء لهما في بريطانيا وأستراليا اعتماداً على ملحوظات سجَّلها التلسكوب (كيك 2) في هاواي. كما قاموا بدراسة حركة ما يقرب من 3 آلاف نجم كان يُعتقد أنها مجرد هالة ضوئية وليست جزءاً فعلياً من قرص المجرة. وقال فريق إيباتا: إن هذه النجوم في الحقيقة تقع على سطح قرص المجرة أندروميدا نفسه، وتتحرك بسرعة تشير إلى أنها في مدار قريب من مركز المجرة. وتبعد أندروميدا عن كوكب الأرض حوالي مليوني سنة ضوئية. والسنة الضوئية هي المسافة التي يقطعها الضوء في عام، وهي حوالي 10 تريليونات كيلو متر.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

مجرّة أندروميدا قرص مستدير ذو هيئة لولبية, ولها ذرعان يتكونان من مليارات النجوم, يدوران على تلك الهيئة.. ولها تابعين صغار مثلها , كأقمار للمجرّة0

وبســــــــــــ  :embarrest:

----------


## ابو طارق

*

مجرة اندروميدا
*


*عندما ينظر الفلكيون إلى السماء في الليل، فإنهم يرون كل مجرة وحيدة تبتعد عنا مسرعة بانتظام، بسبب تأثير توسع الكون، ولكن هناك استثناء واحد بارز، وهو مجرة أندروميدا الهائلة ( المعروفة بـM31)، الذي يتجه نحونا بسرعة يبلغ 120 كيلومتر/الثانية. وخلال بضعة مليارات من السنين، ستصطدم المجرتان ببعضهما وتبدآن عمليات الدمج سوية.وخلال تلك الفترة، يحتمل أن يكون الأرض موجودة وتدور حول الشمس، لذا فالسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه..ماذا سيحدث لنظامنا الشمسي?.

لحسن الحظ، قام العالمان (T.J.Cox) و (إبراهام لويب) من معهد هارفارد سمثسون للفيزياء الفلكية بعمل ورقة بحث رياضية معنونة باسم الإصطدام بين مجرة درب التبانة وأندروميدا، وفي هذا البحث، قام العالمان بتخطيط محاكاة لهذا الإصطدام الهائل، وقد خمنا المصير المستقبلي لنظامنا الشمسي.

مجرتنا درب التبانة، وأندروميدا (M31) يشكلان مع 40 مجرة صغيرة العضوان الأكبر ضمن المجموعة المحلية للمجرات. وبينما تندفع أكثر المجرات بعيداً عنا كجزء من عملية توسع الكون، إلا أن المجموعة المحلية ترتبط فيما بينها بالجاذبية، وستواصل التفاعل فيما بينهم على مدار السنوات القادمة.

عندما ولدت شمسنا قبل 4.7 مليار سنة، كانت أندروميدا ودرب التبانة يبعدان عن بعضهما 4.2 مليون سنة ضوئية، وكانا ينتقلان سوية بثبات خلال مليارات السنة، وهما الآن يبعدان عن بعضهما 2.6 مليون سنة ضوئية فقط، ويتوجهان بشكل واضح نحو الإصطدام. ولكنه لن يكون اصطدما مباشراً، إذ سيوجه المجرتان في البدء ضربات شديدة لبعضهما البعض.

وعندما يحدث الضربة الأولى، خلال أقل من ملياري سنة من الآن، وفي ذلك التفاعل الأول، فإن هناك فرصة 12% لنظامنا الشمسي كي تقذف خارج قرص درب التبانة، وقد تلتحم مع المد الذيلي الطويل للمواد التي ستخرج خارج درب التبانة، وهناك فرصة أخرى بعيدة، وبسنبة يبلغ 3% فقط، أن يقفز شمسنا، ويرتحل إلى أندروميدا، تاركة وراءها درب التبانة.

وإذا بقيت الأرض موجودة حول شمسنا، فإن الفلكيون المستقبليون قد يتمكنون من مشاهدة الإصطدام في قمة مجده، وإذا ما ظل الشمس يزيد من نواتجها الإشعاعية، فإن الحياة لن تكون قادرة على البقاء على كوكبنا مالم يجد العلماء في ذلك الزمان طريقة لإبعاد الأرض عن الشمس المتضخمة والملتهبة.

وبعد أن ترجع المجرتان للضربات فيما بينهما، وبضربات تلو الأخرى، فإنها في النهاية سوف تستقر، ويتركز حشد هائل من النجوم حول مركز مشترك للجاذبية، والثقبان الأسودان التوأميان الهادئان نسبيا، ستندلعان فجأة، مشكلتان نوى مجرية نشطة، تلتهم سيلاً جارفاً من المادة التي كانت سيئة الحظ ودخلت المنطقة المحظورة للثقب الأسود.

وبنسبة احتمالية عالية، فإن هذه التفاعلات ستخرج الشمس إلى حافة المجرة الجديدة الخارجية، وسوف يبعد شمسنا 100.000 سنة ضوئية عن المركز، وسنكون سالمين من تلك الثقوب السوداء التوأمية.

وهذه المجرة المستقبلية ستكون مجرة إهليلجية هائلة، وستفقد كل أذرعتها الحلزونية، ومناطق التشكيل النجومية العنيفة ستستقر، وستعيش هذه المجرة الجديدة سنواتها الباقية، وتستهلك مادتها الخام الباقية ببطىء.

وخلال 100 مليار سنة من الآن، فإن كل المجرات التي تبتعد عنا ستنحسر عن الرؤية، وستسافر عنا بسرعة أعلى من سرعة الضوء.وسوف ينتهي علم الفلك خارج المجموعة الشمسية، وسيكون مجرتنا الجديدة (ميلكوميدا) هي المجرة التي ستكون ضمن الكون المرئي.

*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*ابتسام السهم* 

*الوالد أبو طارقـ* 

*إجابات صحيحه  ورائعه  الله يعطيكم الصحه والعافيه*

*  تم تقييمكما* 

*تحيآآآآتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*هادي المرة كاميرتي جابتللنا شيء* 
*وأنا الشيء غريب عليا الصراحه ماعرفتوا ايش هو*  
*وقلت أستعين بخبراتكم وقدراتكم في البحث* 
*وامكن راح تقدروا تقولولي ايش هو بالضبط* 
*صـيـد كـامـيـرتـي  هذه المره*  
*( فـي مـجـال الـكـيـمـيــاء )* 
*((عـنـصـــر لافـــلـــزي شـــائــع))* 
 

*( ؟ ؟ ؟ )*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

صعب لكنـــــــ جاري البحث

----------


## 7mammah

> صعب لكنـــــــ جاري البحث



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*طيب أبقربللك هو*  
*ركز انو لونه أصفــر*

*بيستخدموه في المطبخ كثير* 

 
*طيب اكثر من كدا انته جاوبت عليه في لغز من ايام *_^*

----------


## شوق المحبة

(( ع ــنصر الكبريت )) .. 




عُرف الكبريت منذ أقدم العصور وذلك لانة يوجد فى الطبيعة على هيئة حرة طليقة ومتبلورة , 
وقد استخدم المصريون القدماء الكبريت في تبيض الأقمشة وفي بعض الصناعات الأخرى منذ حوالي 2000 سنة قبل الميلاد ,
كما استخدمه الصينيون بد ذلك في صناعة مسحوق البارود ,
واستخدمه الكيميائيون العرب في انتاج حامض الكبريتيك الذي أطلقوا عليه زيت الزاج . 
يوجد الكبريت بكميات كبيرة على حالة منفردة خصوصا فى الاماكن البركانية ،
نتيجة لتفاعل غازى كبريتيد الهدروجين وثانى اكسيد الكبريت اللذان يتصاعدان ضمن الغازات الاخرى .. 


كما يوجد الكبريت فى حالة اتحاد مع كثير من الفلزات مكوناً كبريتيداتها واكثرها انتشاراً هو : 
بيريت الحديد FeS2  

  

وبيريت الحديد والنحاس ويعرف بالشالكوبيريت CuFeS2  

  

والجاليناPbS  

  

وبلند الخارصينZnS ويوجد كذلك على هيئة كبريتات اهمها كبريتات الكاليسوم المائية وهى الجبس CaSO4.2H2O  

  

ويكون الكبريت حوالى 0.03% بالوزن من القشرة الارضية 
وتحتوى المحيطات على حوالى 0.09 % من الكبريت على هيئة كبريتات
وكثيرا ماتحتوى الشهب على بعض كبريتيد الحديد ويحتوى الفحم الحجرى على حوالى (1- 1.5%) من الكبريت 
على هيئة مركبات عضوية أو على هيئة بيريت . 
كما وجد الكبريت على سطح آيو أكبر أقمار المشتري . 

  
*Io* 
وهو أحد أكثر الأقمار نضارة في المنظومة الشمسية . 
ويعود لونه الأصفر البرتقالي الزاهي الى فيض الكبريت من براكينه الثائرة والتي تم اكتشافها بواسطة السوابر الفضائية حديثاً .  



يستخدم الكبريت في صناعة الثقاب والبارود كما يستخدم في الزراعة لمعادلة قلوية التربة . 
اما أهم استخدامات الكبريت هو استخدامه في تحضير حمض الكبريتيك، وهو مركب كبريتي،
ويُعد أهم مادة كيميائية تجارية في العالم. 
ويستخدم في إنتاج الأصباغ والدهانات (الطلاء)، 
والورق والمنسوجات وعدد من الكيميائيات الصناعية.
كما يُستخدم أيضًا في إنتاج الفلزات وفي تكرير النفط . 
أما المنتجات الأخرى المحتوية على الكبريت، فتشمل بعض أنواع الأسمدة، 
والمتفجرات ومبيدات الفطر والحشرات، والمطاط ، والشامبو، والبطاريات (المراكم) 
وكذلك المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة في أفلام التصوير. 
كما يدخل الكبريت في صناعة الأدوية كواحد من المكونات, 
حيث يستخدم لعلاج بعض الأمراض الجلدية كما يستخدم زهر الكبريت في علاج اضطرابات الهضم . 
كما يمكن استخدام الكبريت في إنشاء الطرق بدلاً من الأسفلت. 


 


 

 

 


.. 

.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الكبريت* هو عنصر كيميائيلا فلزي رمزه الكيميائي *S* وعدده الذري (16), ولون الكبريت أصفر.ويوجد في الطبيعة بشكل خام ويدخل في صناعة البارود وعيدان الثقاب.

يوجد في النفط المستخرج وهو النفط الحمضي الحاوي على غاز H2S وللاستفادة من هذا النفط في التصدير أو المصافي يستوجب التخلص من هذا الغاز وبالتالي يمكن استخراج الكبريت من هذا الغاز ويكون على شكلين أما على شكل كتل وبودرة صفراء اللون أو على شكل شرائح صفراء اللون.

الكبريت عندما يحترق يذوب إلى لون أحمر قاني وليلا يمكن مشاهدة لهيب الكبريت المشتعل ذو اللون الأزرق


يستخدم الكبريت في كثير من الصناعات الكيميائية ومن أهم المنتجات حمض الكبريتيك H2SO4.


*16*كلور → كبريت ← فوسفورO
↑
*S*
↓
Se الجدول الدوريصفات عامةالاسم، الرقم، الرمزكبريت ، S ، 16سلسلة كيميائيةلا فلزالمجموعة، الدورة، المستوى الفرعيp ، 3 ، 16المظهرأصفر ليموني
كتلة ذرية32.065(5) غ/مولشكل إلكتروني[Ne] 3s2 3p4عدد الإلكترونات لكل مستوى2, 8, 6خواص فيزيائيةالحالةsolidكثافة عند د.ح.غ.(alpha) 2.07 غ/سم³كثافة عند د.ح.غ.(beta) 1.96 غ/سم³كثافة عند د.ح.غ.(gamma) 1.92 غ/سم³كثافة السائل عند m.p.1.819 ج/سم³نقطة الانصهار388.36 ك
115.21 م °
239.38 ف °نقطة الغليان717.8 ك
444.6 م °
832.3 ف °النقطة حرجة1314 K, 20.7 MPaحرارة الانصهار(mono) 1.727 كيلو جول لكل مولحرارة التبخرkJ/mol (mono) 45السعة الحرارية عند 25 م°22.75 جول/(مول.كلفن)ضغط البخار_P_ (باسكال)1101001 كيلو10 كيلو100 كيلوعند _T_ (كلفن)375408449508591717الخواص الذريةالبنية البلوريةorthorhombicحالة التأكسد−1, ±2, 4, *6*
(أكسيد شديد الحامضية)كهرسلبية2.58 (مقياس باولنج)طاقة التأين
(المزيد)1st: 999.6 kJ/mol2nd: 2252 kJ/mol3rd: 3357 kJ/molنصف قطر ذري100 بيكومترنصف قطر ذري (حسابيا)88 بيكومترنصف القطر التساهمي102 pmنصف قطر فان دير فال180 pmمتفرقةالمغناطيسيةno dataمقاومة كهربية20 °C (amorphous)
2×1015 Ω·mناقلية حرارية عند 300 ك°(amorphous)
0.205 واط لكل متر كلفنمعاير الحجم7.7 GPaصلابة موس2.0رقم التسجيل7704-34-9النظائر المهمةالمقالة الرئيسية: نظائر الالكبريتنظت.ط.عمر النصفطر.ا.طا.ا. ميغا إ.فن.ا.32S95.02%S يكون ثابت وله 16 نيوترون33S0.75%S يكون ثابت وله 17 نيوترون34S4.21%S يكون ثابت وله 18 نيوترون35Ssyn87.32 dβ-0.16735Cl36S0.02%S يكون ثابت وله 20 نيوترون

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*الكبريت* 

*S* 


 

العدد الذري : 16
عدد الكتلة : 32.066
درجة الانصهار : 112.8 درجة مئوية
درجة الغليان : 444.67 درجة مئوية
الكثافة : 2.07 جم/ سم3
أعداد الأكسدة : -1 , -2 , 2 , 4 , 6 
السالبية الكهربية : 2.5 
النظائر : 32*S* يوجد بنسبة (95.02 %) , 33*S* يوجد بنسبة (0.75 %) , 34*S* يوجد بنسبة (4.21 %) , 36*S* يوجد بنسبة (0.02 %)

التوزيع الالكتروني : Ne] 3s2 3p4]

 


*تاريخ الكبريت ووجوده في الطبيعة*

عُرف الكبريت منذ أقدم العصور وذلك لانة يوجد فى الطبيعة على هيئة حرة طليقة ومتبلورة , وقد استخدم المصريون القدماء الكبريت في تبيض الأقمشة وفي بعض الصناعات الأخرى منذ حوالي 2000 سنة قبل الميلاد , كما استخدمه الصينيون بد ذلك في صناعة مسحوق البارود , واستخدمه الكيميائيون العرب في انتاج حامض الكبريتيك الذي أطلقوا عليه زيت الزاج .

يوجد الكبريت بكميات كبيرة على حالة منفردة خصوصا فى الاماكن البركانية نتيجة لتفاعل غازى كبريتيد الهدروجين وثانى اكسيد الكبريت اللذان يتصاعدان ضمن الغازات الاخرى:

x*2H2S + SO2 --------> 3S + 2H2O*

 

كما يوجد الكبريت فى حالة اتحاد مع كثير من الفلزات مكوناً كبريتيداتها واكثرها انتشاراً هو :
بيريت الحديد FeS2 

 

وبيريت الحديد والنحاس ويعرف بالشالكوبيريت CuFeS2 

 

والجاليناPbS 

 

وبلند الخارصينZnS ويوجد كذلك على هيئة كبريتات اهمها كبريتات الكاليسوم المائية وهى الجبس CaSO4.2H2O 

 

ويكون الكبريت حوالى 0.03% بالوزن من القشرة الارضية وتحتوى المحيطات على حوالى 0.09 % من الكبريت على هيئة كبريتات وكثيرا ماتحتوى الشهب على بعض كبريتيد الحديد ويحتوى الفحم الحجرى على حوالى (1- 1.5%) من الكبريت على هيئة مركبات عضوية أو على هيئة بيريت .
كما وجد الكبريت على سطح آيو أكبر أقمار المشتري .

 
*Io*

وهو أحد أكثر الأقمار نضارة في المنظومة الشمسية . ويعود لونه الأصفر البرتقالي الزاهي الى فيض الكبريت من براكينه الثائرة والتي تم اكتشافها بواسطة السوابر الفضائية حديثاً . 





---------------------------------





استخلاص الكبريت

يتم استخلاص الكبريت بالطرق التالية :

1-* استخلاص الكبريت من خاماته* 

يفصل الكبريت من المواد المعدنية المختلطة بسهولة وذلك لانخفاض درجة انصهاره وتعتمد طريقة الاستخلاص على نوع الخام ومكان وجوده .

*أ‌- الخام الموجود على سطح الأرض* 

في هذه الحالة يجمع الخام في أكوام بها فتحات عمودية لخروج الغازات على أرض مائلة وتشعل الكومة من أعلى فيحترق بعض الكبريت مكوناً ثاني أكسيد الكبريت وتصهر الحرارة الناتجة من التفاعل الكبريت المتبقي فيسيل على الأرض المائلة ويجمع في قوالب خاصة , وتستغرق هذه العملية من شهر الى ثلاثة أشهر حسب حجم الكومة , ويتراوح الناتج بين 50 – 70 % من الكبريت الموجود أصلاً في الخام وذلك لأن نسبة كبيرة منه تتحول الى ثاني أكسيد الكبريت .
وينقى الكبريت المستخلص بالطريقة السابقة بالتقطير في معوجات من الحديد متصلة بحجرات للتكثيف , ويكثف البخار الناتج على جدرانها على هيئة مسحوق يسمى ( زهر الكبريت ) ويستمر تكثفه على هذه الصورة طالما كانت درجة الحرارة أقل من112 درجة مئوية فإذا زادت عن ذلك تحول الكبريت الى سائل حيث يجمع في قوالب على هيئة ( كبريت العمود ) .

*ب - الخام الموجود تحت سطح الأرض* 

يستخلص الكبريت في هذه الحالة بطريقة فراش ( Frasch ) فقد اكتشف هيرمان فراش، المهندس الكيميائي الأمريكي، عام 1891م، أن بالإمكان صهر الكبريت وهو في باطن الأرض , وذلك بإستخدام جهاز يتكون من ثلاثة أنابيب داخل بعضها البعض ويدفع بخار الماء المسخن الى درجة 130 درجة مئوية في الأنبوبة الخارجية فينصهر الكبريت ويرفع الى أعلى بدفع الهواء المضغوط في الأنبوبة الداخلية فيخرج مصهور الكبريت من الأنبوبة الوسطى مختلطاً ببعض فقاعات الهواء , . وأغلب الكبريت المنتج بهذه الطريقة له درجة نقاء تتراوح ما بين 99,5% و99.9 % ولا داعي الى تنقيته بالتقطير .



 


2- *استخلاص الكبريت من مركباته*

يستخلص الكبريت من مركباته بطريقتين :

*أ‌- من كبريتيد الكالسيوم المتخلف من طريقة* لابلان (Leblane )

وذلك بمعالجته بثاني أكسيد الكربون والماء بطريقة تشانس (Chane) ثم أكسدة كبريتيد الهيدروجين الناتج بالهواء في وجود أكسيد الألومنيوم كعامل حفز .

*CaS + CO2 + H2O -------> CaCO3 + H2S*

*H2S +1/2O2 -------> H2O + S*

*ب – استخلاص الكبريت من غازات الوقود* 

تحضر في الصناعة كميات لابأس بها من الكبريت من غاز الفحم وغاز الأفران وغيرها إذ يحتوي غاز الفحم على كبريتيد الهيدروجين ويزال من الغاز عادة بأكسيد الحديديك حيث يتكون كبريتيد الحديد ولعل الطريقة المفضلة لاسترجاع الكبريت هي امتصاص غازي كبريتيد الهيدروجين والنشادر اللذان يوجدان في غاز الفحم في محلول ( Ammonium Polythionate) بطريقة فيلد (Feld) .

x2(NH4)2S4O6 + 2(NH4)2S2O3 + 6NH3 + 6H2S ------> 7(NH4)x2S2O3 + x6S + 3H2O

أما غاز الأفران فيحتوي على ثاني أكسيد الكبريت فيمتص بمحلول يحتوي على كبريتيت وبيكبريتيت الصوديوم المحتوي على كلوريد الألومنيوم , وإذا سخن هذا المحلول فإن أسه الهيدروجيني ينقص ويتصاعد غاز ثاني أكسيد الكبريت الذي يختزل بفحم الكوك عند درجة 1100 درجة مئوية .

*SO2 + C -------> CO2 + S*






*----------------------------------*




خواص الكبريت 

الكبريت عنصر لا فلزي ذو لون أصفر زاهٍ لاطعم له ولارائحة ، 
تتراوح صلادة الكبريت من 1.5 الى 2.5 على مقياس موز , وهو هش ويتكسر بسهولة.



والكبريت ردئ التوصيل للحرارة جداً لدرجة أن مسكه باليد وتقريبه من الأذن يؤدي الى سماع طقطقة ناتجة من تمدد السطح الخارجي بحرارة اليد دون تأثر الأجزاء الداخلية مما يؤدي الى حدوث تشققات دقيقة .

*الأشكال التآصلية للكبريت*

يوجد الكبريت في أشكال عدّة تُسمى المتآصلات، وأكثر المتآصلات شيوعًا هو: 

الكبريت معيِّني الشكل 

وهو مادة متبلِّرة صفراء ليمونيّة اللّون وثابتة عند درجة حرارة الغرفة. يتألف جزئ الكبريت المعيني من ثماني ذرات . وتتطابق جزيئات هذا الشكل معاً بإحكام .



الكبريت أحادي الميل أو الموشوري

ثابت فقط ما بين درجة 94°م و120°م. وتوجد كبلورات إبريّة طويلة عديمة اللّون تقريبًا . يتألف جزئ الكبريت أحادي الميل من ثماني ذرات الفسحات بينها أوسع مما هي عليه في الشكل المعيني .

الكبريت غير المتبلر أو البلاستيكي

ناعم وليّن ولزج و يتمدد كالمطاط . وكلا النوعين ـ الكبريت أحادي الميل والكبريت غير المتبلر ـ يتحولان إلى الكبريت معيني الشكل عند درجة حرارة الغرفة.

*تفاعلات الكبريت* 

الكبريت عنصر نشط ويدخل في كثير من التفاعلات الكيميائية فيتحد بكل العناصر تقريباً اتحاداً مباشراً عند درجة حرارة مناسبة .

*أهم تفاعلاته* 

يحترق الكبريت بسهولة في الهواء بلهب أزرق .






وينتج عنه غاز ثاني أكسيد الكبريت ذو الرائحة النفاذة وهو غاز ضار جداً وكثرة انطلاقه في الهواء نتيجة حرق الوقود الأحفوري أو الأنشطة الصناعية الأخرى له آثار صحية سيئة جداً على الإنسان والحيوان والنبات كما أنه من أكثر مسببات الأمطار الحمضية .

يتفاعل مع الكلور 





يتفاعل مع الهيدروجين 





يتفاعل مع الكربون 





يتفاعل مع المعادن











يُوَكسد الكبريت بالأحماض المركزة القوية مثل حامض الكبريتيك والنيتريك :

*S + 2H2SO4 ------> 3SO2 + 2H2O

S + 6HNO3 -------> H2SO4 + 6NO2 + 2H2O*

*استخدامات الكبريت* 

يستخدم الكبريت في صناعة الثقاب والبارود كما يستخدم في الزراعة لمعادلة قلوية التربة . 
اما أهم استخدامات الكبريت هو استخدامه في تحضير حمض الكبريتيك، وهو مركب كبريتي، ويُعد أهم مادة كيميائية تجارية في العالم. ويستخدم في إنتاج الأصباغ والدهانات (الطلاء)، والورق والمنسوجات وعدد من الكيميائيات الصناعية. كما يُستخدم أيضًا في إنتاج الفلزات وفي تكرير النفط .
أما المنتجات الأخرى المحتوية على الكبريت، فتشمل بعض أنواع الأسمدة، والمتفجرات ومبيدات الفطر والحشرات، والمطاط ، والشامبو، والبطاريات (المراكم) وكذلك المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة في أفلام التصوير. كما يدخل الكبريت في صناعة الأدوية كواحد من المكونات, حيث يستخدم لعلاج بعض الأمراض الجلدية كما يستخدم زهر الكبريت في علاج اضطرابات الهضم . كما يمكن استخدام الكبريت في إنشاء الطرق بدلاً من الأسفلت.

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*شــوق المحـــبــه*

*الوالد أبو طارقـ*

*ابتسام السهم* 


*أحسنتم وأجدتم  إجابات روووعه الله يعطيكم العافيه* 

*تم ّ التقييم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*في مجال ( علم الـفـلـك )*





*( . . . . . . . . . . . )*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


هو الكوكب الثاني في مجموعتنا الشمسية من حيث قربه إلى الشمس



*( الزهرة  )*


الزهرة (Venus) ثاني كوكب في مجموعتنا الشمسية من حيث قربه إلى الشمس، وهي كوكب ترابي كعطارد والمريخ، شبيه بكوكب الارض من حيث الحجم والتركيب العامة, وسمي ب(Venus) نسبة إلى إلاة الجمال.

لان الزهرة أقرب إلى الشمس من الارض فانه يكون بنفس الناحية التي تكون بها الشمس عادة، ولذلك فان رؤيته من على سطح الارض ممكن فقط قبل الشروق أو بعد المغيب بوقت قصير، ولذلك يطلق عليه أحيانا تسمية نجم الصبح او نجم المساء، وعند ظهوره في تلك الفترة، يكون أسطع جسم مضيء في السماء. ولموقعه هذا ميزة تجعل منه أحد كوكبين ثانيهما عطارد، تنطبق عليهما ظاهرة العبور، وذلك حين يتوسطان الشمس والأرض، وتم آخر عبور للزهرة عام 2004 والعبور القادم سيكون في العام 2012.

على سطح الزهرة توجد جبال معدنية مغطاة بصقيع معدني من الرصاص تذوب وتتبخر في الارتفاعات الحرارية.

كوكب ذو رياح شديدة ومرتفع الحرارة. وتقريبا كوكب الزهرة في مثل حجم الأرض لهذا يطلق عليه أخت الأرض حيث وزننا سيكون تقريبا مثل وزننا علي الأرض. فلو كان وزنك 70 كيلوجرام فسيكون هناك 63 كيلوجرام. وتغطيه سحابة كثيفة من الغازات السامة تخفي سطحه عن الرؤية وتحتفظ بكميات هائلة من حرارة الشمس. ويعتبر كوكب الزهرة أسخن كواكب المجموعة الشمسية. وهذا الكوكب يشبه الأرض في البراكين والزلازل البركانية النشطة والجبال والوديان. والخلاف الأساسي بينهما أن جوه حار جدا لايسمح للحياة فوقه. كما أنه لا يوجد له قمر تابع كما للأرض.

متوسط حرارته 449 درجة مئوية. 
جوه به ثاني أكسيد الكربون والنيتروجين.

*جغرافيا*
حوالي 80% من سطح الزهرة يشمل السهول البركانية الناعمة. قارتان مرتفعتان تصنعان بقيّة منطقتها السطحيّة، إحداهما في نصف الكوكب الشمالي والآخرى جنوب خط الاستواء. إنّ القارة الشمالية تدعى عشتار تيرا، نسبة إلى عشتار، إلاهة الحب البابلية، ويقارب حجمها حجم أستراليا. ماكسويل مونتيس، وهو الجبل الأعلى في الزهرة، يقع في عشتار تيرا. قمّته تعلو 11 كيلومتر فوق متوسط إرتفاع الزهرة السطحي؛ وبالمقارنة مع قمة الأرض الأعلى، قمة أفريست ترتفع دون 9 كيلومترات فوق مستوى البحر. إنّ القارة الجنوبية تدعى أفرودايت تيرا، نسبة لإلاهة الحب اليونانية، وهي الأكبر من بين المنطقتين، حيث يساوي حجمها تقريباً حجم أمريكا الجنوبية. معظم هذه القارة مغطّى بالكسور.

إضافةً إلى الحفر، يمكن إيجاد الجبال والوديان بشكل شائع على الكواكب الصخرية، والزهرة لها عدد من المعالم السطحيّة الفريدة. من بين هذه المعالم البركانية غير القابلة للتغيير "فارا" (Farra)، التي يبدو شكلها كالفطائر، ويتراوح حجمها بين 20 إلى 50 كيلومتر، وارتفاعها 100 إلى 1000 متر فوق مستوى السطح؛ وأنظمة الكسور الشعاعية الشبيهة بالنجوم "نوفاي" (Novae)؛ والمعالم الشعاعية والكسور المركزية التي تشبه شبكات العناكب، المعروفة "بالعنكبوتيات" (Arachnoids)؛ بالإضافة إلى
"كوروناي" (Coronae)، وهي حلقات دائرية من الكسور محاطة أحياناً بالمنخفضات. كلّ هذه المعالم بركانية في الأصل.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

كــوكـــب الــزهـــــرة

Venus أو كوكب الزهرة .. آله الحب والجمال عند الرومان
ثاني كواكب المجموعة الشمسية من حيث القرب من الشمس ومن أشهر كواكبها 
نظراَ لشدة سطوعه في سمائنا قبل شروق الشمس أو بعد الغروب بقليل
وربما لذلك اعتبره الأقدمون رمزاً للحب والجمال

وهو كوكب صخري كعطارد والمريخ والأرض طبعاً .. لأن أرضه صخرية .. ترابية
وهو أقرب كواكب المجموعة الشمسية للأرض وأكثرها شبهاً بها لذلك يعد توأم الأرض 
فهما متشابهان في الحجم .. 86% من حجم الأرض وكذلك الجاذبية 90% من جاذبية الأرض 
لكن المعلومات العلمية الحديثة أظهرت عكس ذلك .. فهو يعد جهنم المجموعة الشمسية
نظراً لارتفاع درجة حرارته وذلك بسبب انتشار الغيوم الكثيفة في غلافه الجوي 
والتي تتكون من ثاني أكسيد الكربون وثاني أكسيد الكبريت والنيتروجين مما يؤدي إلى ظاهرة 
الاحتباس الحراري في جوه حيث وصلت درجة حرارته إلى ْ480 م
وفي حال سقوط أمطار في أجوائه فإنها ستمطر حامض الكبريت التي في استطاعتها
أن تذيب أي شئ تسقط عليه
إضافة لما سبق فإن ضغطه الجوي يصل لتسعين ضعف الضغط الجوي للأرض 
ومن هنا كانت تسميته بجنهم المجموعة ا لشمسية

أعتقد بعد هذه الظروف القاسية يصعب تخيل حياة على سطحه
بل لم تستطع أي مركبه فضائية الهبوط على سطحه ، فقد كان مصير 15 مركبة فضائية
أمريكية وسوفيتية التحطم على سطحه ، وكانت أقصى مدة استطاعت مركبة الصمود
وبث المعلومات للأرض عن هذا الكوكب هي 90 دقيقة فقط 



دورانه حول محوره ::
يعد كوكب الزهرة الكوكب الوحيد الذي يدور عكس بقية الكواكب .
أي من الشرق للغرب لذلك تشرق شمسه من الغرب وتغرب من الشرق 
يدور ببطء شديد حول محوره حيث يصل يوم الزهرة 243 يوماً أرضياً .. ويعد يومه أطول 
من سنته التي تبلغ 225 يوم أرضياً 

تضاريس سطحه ::
يكثر على سطحه الجبال المعدنية التي يغطيها صقيع معدني من الرصاص الذي يذوب ويتبخر
بفعل الحرارة الشديدة لسطحه .. ثم يتكثف في الارتفاعات الجوية العالية التي تنخفض فيها 
الحرارة وربما كانت هذه الطبقة المعدنية المنصهرة والتي تغطي جباله هي سبب لمعان
الكوكب وظهوره الساطع في سمائنا

صورة تخيليه لكوكب الزهرة السااخنـ جداا






أيضاً تكثر فيه البراكين وبقايا الحمم البركانية وأشهر جباله البركانية هو بركان " جولا "
الذي يصل ارتفاعه إلى 3 كيلو متر .. 
أما أعلى جباله فهي سلسلة جبال " ماكسويل " التي يصل أرتفاعها إلى 11 كيلو متر 
عن متوسط سطح الكوكب .. وأكثر مناطقه إنخفاضاً هي ::
منطقة " ديانا كازما " والتي تنخفض عن مستوى سطحه بحوالي 2 كيلو متر

يرتبط بالكوكب ظاهرة نادرة وجميلة وهي ظاهرة العبور أمام الشمس
والتي قد لا يراها العديد من الأجيال المتعاقبة

::

عبـور كـوكـب الــزهــرة أمــام الشمــس

تعد هذه ظاهرة فلكية نادرة جداً تثير لدى الفلكيين ومحبي الفضاء عامة
وكوكب الزهرة خاصة روح المعرفة والاكتشاف لهذا الكون البديع الجميل 
تعد ظاهرة نادرة لا يرى إلا كل عدة أجيال فلا تحدث إلا كل 122 عام .. 
فقد كان آخر عبور للزهرة عام 1874م ثم تلاه عبور آخر بعد 8 سنوات أي عام 1882 م 
بينما آخر عبور له في القرن الـ 21 كان في 8 يونيو عام 2004 م ثم يليه الآخر بعد 8 سنوات
أي في عام 2012 م ثم يليه الآخر ولكن بعد 105 سنة أي عام 2117م ثم 8 سنوات أخرى
أي عام 2125 .. وهكذا .....



مـا هـو العبـور ؟ وكيـف يحــدث ؟

هو ظاهرة فلكية يمر من خلالها كوكب الزهرة أمام قرص الشمس
عندما تقع الأرض والزهرة والمريخ على خط مستقيم
فيكون المريخ خلف الشمس .. كأنه مستتر وراءها 
بينما الزهرة بين الأرض والشمس .. ونلاحظ أن الثلاث كواكب مع الشمس على استقامة واحدة
فيؤدي ذلك لحجب جزء صغير من الشمس عن سكان الأرض
فيرى الزهرة عبارة عن بقعة صغيرة سوداء في قرص الشمس
وتشبه هذه الظاهرة لحد كبير جداً ظاهرة كسوف الشمس



وعلى الرغم من صغر المساحة التي يغطيها كوكب الزهرة من الشمس إلا أنه
من السهل رصدها ورؤيتها 
وسبب ندرة هذه الظاهرة " عبور الزهرة أمام الشمس " يرجع إلى اختلاف
مستوى دوران الأرض والزهرة حول الشمس 
مستوى دوران كوكب الزهرة مائل تقريبا بـ 3 درجات عن مستوى دوران الأرض, 
مما أدى إلى أن الزهرة أحياناً تمر فوق قرص الشمس .. وأحياناً أخرى تمر تحتها 
ولا تلتقي الزهرة والأرض في مستوى واحد إلا نادراً.






أيضاً وبما أن كوكب عطارد يقع بين الأرض والشمس فأنه يحدث له أيضاً عبور
أمام قرص الشمس كالزهرة تماماً 
ولكنه لا يرى بسبب ::
أن عطارد أبعد من الزهرة عن الأرض .. وحجمه أقل من حجم الزهرة .. إضافة لذلك
قربه من الشمس يقلل القدرة على رصده أو رؤيته من الأرض على الاقل

----------


## ابو طارق

صور مقربة لسطح كوكب الزهرة









 


* عمليات الرصد التي تجرى انطلاقا من الارض سمحت المعطيات التي جمعتها المركبات الفضائية التي هبطت على سطح الزهرة او اقتربت منه* *ويدور كوكب الزهرة حول نفسه في الاتجاه المعاكس لاتجاه معظم الكواكب الاخرى وببطء شديد: فيوم الزهرة يساوي 243 يوما ارضيا. وسنة الزهرة توازي 225 يوما ارضيا. وابعد مسافة تفصله عن الارض تبلغ 258 الف كلم واقرب مسافة 41 الف كلم.*
*وعلى سطح الزهرة حيث الضغط الجوي اكبر ب92 مرة عما هو على سطح الارض تصل درجة الحرارة الى 460 درجة مئوية بسبب الاحتباس الحراري الناجم عن طبقة كثيفة جدا من الغيوم.*
*وقشرة سطح هذا الكوكب حديثة نسبيا فهي تعود الى حوالى 500 مليون سنة فيما تشكل الكوكب قبل 4 مليارات سنة.*
*ويبدو ان حوالى 85% من سطحه كناية عن سهول تشرف عليها هضبتان: افروديت تيرا وعشتار تيرا. واحصي اكثر من 800 فوهة بركان يتراوح قطرها بين 2 و280 كلم لكن لا شيء يسمح بمعرفة ما اذا كانت هذه البراكين ناشطة. واعلى نقطة في كوكب الزهرة هي جبل ماكسويل الذي يبلغ علوه 11800 متر.*
*وتغطي الكوكب طبقة كثيفة من الغيوم على علو يتراوح بين 50 و70 كلم. وهذا الغلاف الجوي يحتوي على ثاني اكسيد الكربون (596%) والازوت (53%). وتتألف الطبقة العليا بمعظمها من حبيبات الحمض الكبريتي.*
*واول مركبة فضائية ارسلت الى الزهرة كانت المركبة السوفياتية "فينيرا 1" في العام 1961 لكن الاتصال معها فقد قبل وصولها على مقربة من الكوكب. وفي 1962 حلقت "مارينر 2" الاميركية فوق الكوكب على مسافة 34830 كلم. وتبعتها "فينيرا 3" (1966) وكانت الاولى التي تدخل الغلاف الجوي ثم لحقت بهما "مارينر 5" (1967) و"فينيرا 7" (1970) الاولى التي هبطت على سطح الكوكب ثم "مارينر 10" (1974) و"فينيرا 9" (1975) التي اعطت اولى الصور عن سطحه وبايونير فينوس 1 و2 (الولايات المتحدة 1978) وماجلان (الولايات المتحدة. 1990).*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

تعد الزهرة أشهر كواكب المجموعة الشمسية عبر التاريخ البشري وذلك بسبب سطوعه الشديد إذ يبدو لنا أسطع جرم في كبد السماء وبالذات بعد وقت الغروب أو قبل شروق الشمس ولهذا سمي هذا الكوكب منذ القديم بنجمة المساء أو نجمة الصباح , ونظرا لتألق هذا الكوكب بضيائه الرائع فقد اعتبره الأقدمون رمزا للجمال ولكن المعلومات العلمية الحديثه أعطت صورة مغايرة تماما عنه الذي يصفه بعض العلماء بــــ جهنم المجموعة الشمسية

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

*جبال معدنية في كوكب الزهرة*


قال علماء فلك من جامعة واشنطن إن المرتفعات الموجودة فوق كوكب الزهرة مغطاة "بصقيع" معدني ثقيل. 
ولأنها ساخنة جدا، فإن المعادن، مثل الرصاص، تذوب وتتبخر وتتكثف في الارتفاعات العالية حيث تنخفض درجة الحرارة. 
وربما يوضح هذا السبب وراء لمعان المرتفعات في الصور التي نقلتها المركبات الفضائية التي تدور حول الكوكب. 
وتقول الدراسة، التي ستنشر في دورية "ايكاروس" بأن لمعان الكوكب يعود إلى أن الرصاص ومعادن الأخرى هما السبب وراء المظهر المعدني اللامع للزهرة. 

التلال اللامعة 
وارتبط كوكب الزهرة، التي يمكن رؤيته كنقطة لامعة من الضوء في السماء خلال الصباح أو المساء، بالجمال في العديد من الثقافات، لكن الحقيقة مختلفة جدا. 
وبالرغم من أن حجمه يقارب نفس الحجم الأرض، إلا أن قربه من الشمس يعني أنه كوكب مختلف جدا. 
فغلافه الجوي السميك، الذي يتكون بشكل رئيسي من ثاني أكسيد الكربون، يحوله إلى ما يشبه البيت الزجاجي، حيث تتسبب أشعة الشمس التي يختزنها الغلاف في رفع درجة حرارة سطح الكوكب ويبلغ متوسط درجة الحرارة 467 درجة مئوية. كما أن ضغطه أكبر 90 مرة من الضغط على سطح الأرض. 
ويعد الإستكشاف بالرادار الطريقة الوحيدة لرؤية ما يكمن تحت غيومه، وقامت الكثير من المهمات بأعمال استكشاف راداري من مدار حول الكوكب، خاصة مركبة ماجلان التي عملت من عام 1990 إلى عام 1994. 
وأدهشت صور ماجلان الفلكيين الذين كانوا قادرين على رؤية سطح الزهرة بالتفصيل للمرة الأولى. 
كما أظهرت أن الكوكب مغطى بمظاهر بركانية، مثل سهول واسعة من الحمم البركانية وحقول من القباب الصغيرة المكونة من الحمم الجمرية. 
لكن الصور كانت محيرة أيضا. حيث بدا أن أجزاء من المرتفعات كانت تلمع بشكل غير عادي وكانت تعكس أشعة الرادار بشكل أفضل من الارتفاعات الأقل. 
وظهرت العديد من التفسيرات لهذا الأمر ومنها أن الكوكب مغطى بمعدن التليريوم. 
وتقول النظرية إن الطبقات المنخفضة الساخنة في الكوكب من المعادن ربما تبخرت وتحولت إلى سحب معدنية. 
وفي الطبقات العليا فقط، حيث درجات الحرارة منخفضة وباردة، تتكثف تلك المعادن لتشكل طبقة رقيقة عاكسة على سطح الكوكب. 
وعن طريق استخدام حسابات كيميائية مفصلة، تضمنت 660 مركب معدني، خلص الباحثون من جامعة واشنطن في سانت لويس إلى أن معدن التيليريوم ليس هو المسؤول، ومن المحتمل أن يكون لمعدن الرصاص الدور الاول. 
ويعتقد الباحثون بأن الفترة الزمنية لطلاء المرتفعات الموجودة على سطح الكوكب بالصقيع المعدني استغرقت ما بين عدة الآف وعدة ملايين من السنوات. 
وأوضح العلماء أن الصقيع المعدني يختفي في الطبقات المرتفعة من الغلاف الجوي للزهرة، وهو ما يقولون إنه دليل على وجود أثر للعوامل الجوية. 
وإذا أصبح بالامكان فحص كميات الرصاص، من خلال إنزال مركبة على سطح الكوكب وعن طريق فحص وفرة النظائر المشعة وأنواع معينة من الذرات، يمكن لعلماء الفلك تقدير عمر الكوكب.

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*رائعين انتم في تفاعلكم*

*وقد أتيتم بمعلومات جدا ً  رائعه ونسقتموها * 

*فهي الآن تصلح كمادة جيدة للقراءة لمن يريد القراءة عن كوكب الزهرة*

*أشكركم على التفاعل وبذل الجهد*

*كل الإجابات جميله  وبنفس الدرجة تقريبا ً من الروعه*

*ولأن أول من احضر لنا المعلومات أبتسام السهم*

*فالتقييم الخاص لهذا السؤال  هو* 

**

*مشاركه  # 49 لإبتسام السهم* 

**

*ألف شكر لكم* 

*والدي العزيز أبو طارق*

*ابتسام السهم*

*لؤلؤة نجفية* 

*لكل منكم تقييم الإجابة* 

*سيتم التقييم الآن أعزائي*

*تقبلوا تحياتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*نظل في أجواء الفـضـاء* 






*ما إســـم هـذه الـسـفـيـنـة الـفـضـائـيـة* * ؟*


**


*(  ******** )*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> *ما إســـم هـذه الـسـفـيـنـة الـفـضـائـيـة* *؟* 
> ...



.

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ابتسام السهم*

*هذه السفينة الفضائيه هي فعلا ً نوع من المسبار* 

*والمسبار سفينة فضاء سريعه* 

*ولكن اللي طلبتو هو إسـم  سفينة الفضاء هذه  بالتحديد*

*لها أسم وهي شهيره جدا ً* 

*وأبغى الإسم بالتحديد  يعني احيان سفن الفضاء لها أرقام متتابعه*

*واريد اسمها بالضبط ايش* 

*أمنياتي لك بالموفقية*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

فينكس

مشروع *فينكس* Phoenix يندرج ضمن استراتيجية جديدة لوكالة الفضاء الأمريكية ناسا لجعل الكشف عن الماء العنصر الأساسي للمهمات الالية القادمة على سطح كوكب المريخ (following water). و خلافا لمهمات العربات الالية لمشروع Mars Exploration Rover المتمثلة في مسباري سبيريت Spirit و ابرتيونتي Opportunity، فان مسبار فينكس سيقوم بتحليل الضروف البيئية المناسبة لحياة المجهرية محتملة في منطقة سهول جليدية مسماة Vastitas Borealis وهي قريبة من القطب الشمالي للكوكب الأحمر. وقع اطلاق الحامل الصاروخي لمسبار فينكس بنجاح يوم 4 أغسطس2007 من قاعدة كاب كنافرل الجوية Cape Canaveral Air Force Station في فلوريدا، هبط المسبار فوق سطح المريخ يوم 25 مايو2008 [1]. يقوم بالاشراف على المهمة الدولية مختبر الأقمار و الكوكب Lunar and Planetary Laboratory التابع لجامعة أريزونا بتوجيه من ناسا و بمساهمة مجموعة من المختبرات الجامعية في كندا (وكالة الفضاء الكندية) و ألمانيا و سويسرا و فنلندا و كذلك مجموعة مراكز وأبحاث صناعات الفضاء [2].

----------


## شوق المحبة

.. (( س ــفينة أبولو 11 )) .. 


- سفينة الفضاء ابولو 11 أطلقت إلي القمر وتم عن طريقها استكشاف سطح القمر .. 

 

المهمة أبولو 11 هي الأولى من نوعها التي تقود إنسان إلى النزول على سطح القمر. كان ذلك في 21 يوليو1969، بعد مهمتين سابقتين لأبولو 8 و أبولو 10 .. 

( شعار أبولو 11 ) >> 

 

( طاقم الرحلة ) >> 

 

( شرح مفصل لأجزاء المركبه ) >> 

 


 


( مهام الرحله ) >> 

الإنطلاق : يوم 16 يوليو 1969م. 
2سا 40د : الخروج من المدار الأرضي. 
75سا 50د : الوصول إلى المدار القمري. 
101سا 36د : إنفصال المركبة القمرية. 
102سا 45د : الهبوط على سطح القمر في منطقة تدعى بحر الهدوء. 
109سا 24د : أول خطوة على القمر لنيل أرمسترونغ. 
تنصيب العاكس الليزري من الألمنيوم بميل 5°، لحساب المسافة بين القمر و الأرض عن طريق شعاع ليزر يرسل من المراصد الأرضية. 
تنصيب جهاز قياس شدة الزلال. 
جمع 21.7 كغ عينات من تربة القمر 
جولة بالسيارة لمدة 2سا31د لمسافة 250م. 
الإلتحاق بالمركبة الرئيسية التي بقت على مدار القمر. 
124سا 22د : إنطلاق رحلة العودة بعد 21سا36د على القمر. 
195سا 18د : الهبوط على الأرض (في المحيط الهادي).  

( مسار المركبه ) >> 

 

.. 

.

----------


## ابو طارق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *نظل في أجواء الفـضـاء*  
>  
> 
>  
> *ما إســـم هـذه الـسـفـيـنـة الـفـضـائـيـة* *؟* 
> ...



*وكل المعلومات موجودة  بجواب  ابنتي* 

*شوق المحبة*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أبولو (11)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*النتيجة أعزائي*

*لؤلؤة نجفية ليس أسم السفينة فينكس مع شديد الأسف*

*إذن هي  شــوقـ المحبة من أتت لنا بالإجابة الصحيحة* 

*فهي بالفعل أبوللو 11 * 

*وأهنئك ِ أختي شوق على أنك ِ جمعتي بين صحة الإجابة  وجودة المعلومات*

* وأناقة وروعة الطرح ولا أخفي عليكي أستمتعت بقراءة كل سطر*

*تمتازين بأسلوب منسق منظم في الإجابة عزيزتي*

*الوالد أبو طارقـ  نعم هي أبوللو 11* 


*تقييم شوقـ المحبة  و الوالد أبو طارقـ و ابتسام السهم*

*والتقييم الخاص بأفضل إجابة يذهب إلى* 



مـــشـــاركـــة # 59

شــــوقـ الـمـحـــبــة





*أتمنى رؤية تواجدكم مرة أخرى* 

*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه* 

*وإلى لقطاتـ أخرى*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*لقطة جديده إلتقتطها كاميرتي*  
*هذه المره أحببت التوغل قليلا ً في عالم أحبه* 
*عالم الحيوان*  
*فهذا العالم فيه الكثير مما هو جدير بالتأمل* 

*أعترف بصعوبة لقطة اليوم*  
*ولكنني سأعطي لمحة قد تساعدكم للبحث*  
*فهذا الحيوان معرض للإنقراض* 
*وهناك مساعي حثيثة للحفاظ عليه من الإنقراض* 
*وربما لا ’يشاهد أصلا ً* 
*فما هو اسـمـه* 
*واسمه يكاد يكون لقبا ً* 

*"سموه شيطانا ً .. وسموه وحشا ً وتارة عفريتا ً وذئبا ً لمنطقه هو يسكن بها*

*وربما عادت هذه التسمية الى صيحاته التي تشبه في اساطيرهم صيحات الشياطين "* 
 
 
 
 
 
*وعند بحثكم عنه وفي حال وفقتم في التوصل له* 
*ستخرجون بقصة أو قصص مثيره* 
*هل تستطيعون أن تأتوني بها هذه المعلومات ؟* 

 

*( *** ******* )*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ربما هناك صعوبه*

*سأعدل في  الرد السابق لي*

*وتأملوه جيدا ً فقد اضفت بعض الكلمات ستساعدكم للوصول له*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بحث  مضني وكثيف* 

*للاسف لم اجد بريق  أمل* 

*ساعاود الكرة  مرة اخرى لعلي اتوصل  للحل*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> *بحث مضني وكثيف* 
> 
> *للاسف لم اجد بريق أمل*  
> 
> *ساعاود الكرة مرة اخرى لعلي اتوصل للحل*



 
واني اللي جاية وكلي امل انك لقيت شي يا عمو

لاني تعبت وما لقيت ولا شي

موفق عمو... بتلاقيها لا تيأس

مشكورة انين عالسؤال الصعب<< قليلة في حقه يمكن

بس بقول لش اختي تقول انه دب وهو شكله يشبهه بس ما اتوقع انو دب

ساعود لاحقا

وبالجواب باذن الله

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> 
> *لقطة جديده إلتقتطها كاميرتي*  
> *هذه المره أحببت التوغل قليلا ً في عالم أحبه* 
> *عالم الحيوان*  
> *فهذا العالم فيه الكثير مما هو جدير بالتأمل* 
> 
> ...



 

*عفريت* تسمانيا  :embarrest:  






*عفريت تسمانيا* 

*تسمانيا، غابة من غابات الأرض الواسعة، بها يسكن مجموعة من البشر في الأيام الغابرة، كانوا يسمعون أصواتاً مخيفة ليلاً، كائنات تصرخ صرخات مخيفة جداً، ظنوا أنها العفاريت فلم يوجد أحد ينشط ليلاً ليصرخ تلك الصرخات، واستمر هذا المعتقد، ولم يحاول أحد الخروج ليلاً حتى لا تصرخ تلك الشياطين فيه، بعد فترة، اكتشفوا أن ما كان يصرخ، ليس إلا حيوان تسماني، لكن من نوع مختلف، أسود اللون يربي صغاره في جراب، تماماً كالكنغر، هو كائن ينشط ليلاً، وتلك الصرخات الشيطانية كانت له عندما يبحث عن طعام، بعدها سمي ذلك الكائن عفريت تسمانيا، والشيطان التسماني، وغير ذلك..* 
** 


**

----------


## إبتسام السهم

معلومات عامه 
إنّ الشيطان التازماني (ساركوفيلوس harrisi) جرابي إنفرادية من الغابات وفرشاة الكالبتوس الجافّة في تازمانيا.
هذه الحيوانات أكبر آكل اللحم حيّ (أكل لحم) جرابيين. 
يسكنون في قمّة ويب غذائهم المحليّ.
هم يحمون الحيوانات بسبب أعدادهم المتناقصة؛كانوا موجودين أيضا على
جزيرة أستراليا، لكن أزيلوا بالدنغو (كلاب برّية). 
إنّ الشيطان التازماني ليلي (أكثر نشاطاً في الليل).
أثناء اليوم يتراجع إلى ملجأ أو سجلّ مجوّف.
الشيطان التازماني له فترة حياة 8 سنوات في البرية.
يصنع الشياطين التازماني الذي صرّ ضوضاءاً، نخرة، ويزمجر، لهذا السبب هم أعطوا اسمهم. 
علم التشريح 
يبلغ الشيطان التازماني من 20 إلى 30 بوصة (51-78 سنتيمتر) طولاً، ويزن من
13 إلى 22 باونداً (6 إلى 10 كيلوغرام).
الإناث أصغر من الذكور.
له فراء أسود بالعلامات البيضاء على الرقبة، أكتاف، وردف.
الشيطان التازماني له فكاك الطحن العظمية القويّة، أقوى بكثير من فكاك
الكلب.
له رأس كبير، أسنان كبيرة، الجسم السمين، وذيل مشعر الذي 10 بوصات (25 سنتيمتر)طولاً.
هو ليس عدّاء سريع. 
عندما يكون متحمساً، تنقلب آذان الشيطان التسماني الوردية الشاحبة إلى
أرجوان أحمر غامق. 
الغذاء  
الشيطان التازماني يأكل فقط أيّ شيء حوله.
يفضّل ميتة (لحم ميت على البحث)، حتى أنه يأكل الفراء. 
هو سيقتل الحيوانات أيضا للغذاء. 
يأكل الكنيغرات، كناغر , pademelons, wombats، سحالي، أفاعي، ضفادع، طيور، جراد بحر، وبيض.


وأعتقد أن هذه الشخصية الكرتونية (تاز )
تمثل هذا الحيوان

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

الشيطان التسماني


ذئب أو نمر التسماني و يعرف باللاتيني Thyacines كما يسمى في أغلب الأحيان نمر التسماني بسبب الأشرطة الموجودة على ظهره كما لنمر الهندي والبنغالي الضخم..!!



وذئب أو نمر التسماني هذا هو حيوان جرابي آكل للحوم كبير متوحش و شرس منقرض منذ 65 سنة ..وهو يشبه الكلاب وله ذيل كذيل الكنغر وفمه طويل وواسع وعريض الفك .. ويرتفع 60 سنتمتر و 125 سنتمتر عندما يقف على قدمين ووزنه 30 كيلوجرام.



وهذا الحيوان هو الآن حيوان منقرض كما تأكد اكثر المراجع في علم الأحياء منذ 65 سنة وكان موطنه الأصلي جزيرة تاسمانيا في قارة استراليا و الجزر المجاورة .. وكان واسع الانتشار على جزر وقارة استراليا و با بوا غنينا الجديدة في الماضي البعيد ..و يأكد علماء علم الأحياء بأن ذئاب النمر التسمانية كانت تعيش في زمن قوارض و جرابي ما قبل التاريخ اي في فترة الديناصورات.. لكن عندما وصول السكان الأصليين و الجدد من الأوروبيون والبريطانيون بدأ ينقص عدد ذئاب نمر التسماني لاصطياده و قتله !



وقد احتفظ مجموعة من هذه الحيوانات في حديقة الحيوانات (هوبارت) في تاسمانيا عام 1933.. لكن العينات بها كانت ضعيفة مما مات الأخير في الأسر عام 1936م.



وقامت بعثات بالبحث عن هذا الحيوان النادر في الثلاثينيات و أربعينيات و ستينيات إلا أن ما وجد من أي تلك الذئاب النمر التسمانية دون جدوى.. وبعد خمسة سنوات 1,6 مليون هكتار في تاسمانيا أعلن أن لا ذئاب نمر التسماني وجد !! 

إلا هناك تقارير غير مؤكدة من أن قد شوهد تلك الذئاب في جزيرة تاسمانيا و جبال تاسمانيا والجزر المجاورة سنة 1995.. وأكثر العلماء يعتقدون بأنه منقرض دون شك !

وسبب انقراض ذئب نمر التسماني وصول المستوطنون الأصليين و الجدد القادمين من أوروبا و بريطانيا إلى القارة الأسترالية والجزر المجاورة لها وقد قاموا بقتل واصطياد أعداد كبير من ذئاب النمر التسماني لسبب:



- أن ذئاب نمر التسمانية كانت كثيرا ما تهاجم مزارع الماشية و الأغنام و الدواجن و محاصيل الزراعية ولقد عانى سكان تلك القارة و الجزر المجاورة من تلك الذئاب في قارة أستراليا والذي جعل المزارعين و السكان المحلين يقتلون باعداد كبيرا منها.. مما جعلها تقل عن الوجود و أصبحت منقرضة وحاولت الحكومة الأسترالية أن تمنع و تضع قانون محمي لذئاب نمر التسمانية بعدم اصطيادها و قتلها إلا أن الوقت و الفكرة كانت متأخرا في البداية فقد فات كل شيء قبل إصدار قانون منع اصطياد و قتل ذئاب نمر التسمانية !.



وأصبح و عرف حول ذئب نمر تسماني من معروضات المتحف والأساطير و رمز لجزيرة تاسمانيا الذي طلع حول العالم في الثلاثينات.



وفريق العلماء في المتحف الأسترالي في سيدني قد انتزعوا (دي ان اي) من جرو ذئب نمر تسماني و محفوظ كمرحلة اولى في محاولة لإعادة تكوين الجرابية المنقرضة و رئيس علم الأحياء المتطورة في المتحف الأسترالي د. دون كولجان أعطى المشروع الاستنساخ من فرصة النجاح هو سيكون الاستنساخ الأولى لحيوان من (دي ان اي). 

هناك عدة صفات وراثيه يتميز بها هذا الذئب فهو يتميز يتخطيط جلد النمور ويتميز بعواء الكلاب وشراسة وشجاعة الذئاب كما يتميز بذكاء الثعالب الخارق , وقد استعمله الكثير من المخرجين في هوليوود بالافلام الكارتونيه 
الجميله ولعل ابرزها هو الشخصيه المثيره TAZ .

----------


## ابو طارق

*وجدت هذا الاسم*  


*وقد كانت الصور المرفقة غير التي موجودة بالسؤال*  
*وقد اوقفت البحث بعد ذلك*  
*والصور المرفقة بالبحث الذي وجدته هي هذه الصور*  




*والمرجع عندي*  


*وهذه الصورة ايضا في مرجع ثاني بالاضافة للصورتين السابقتين*

----------


## 7mammah

> *وجدت هذا الاسم* 
> 
> 
> 
> *وقد كانت الصور المرفقة غير التي موجودة بالسؤال*  
> *وقد اوقفت البحث بعد ذلك*  
> *والصور المرفقة بالبحث الذي وجدته هي هذه الصور*  
> 
> 
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هذا ما ’يسمى بـ ِ " نمر  تسمانيا " المنقرض*

*إذن فهو منقرض*

*بينما حيواننا غير منقرض وقد نوهت إلى انه معرض للإنقراض*

*كما حرصت على عدم ذكر تسمية " نمر تسمانيا " حتى لا يقع لبس أو لخبطه بينه وبين  " نمر تسمانيا "*

*وهناك ايضا مراجع كثيرة لهذا النمر المنقرض وكذلك مراجع كثيرة  للشيطان التازماني*

*========= * 

*هنك شيء آخر والدي  لو ذهبت  لأول صوره أنا وضعتها وتأملت رابطها لكنت توصلت اليه بسهوله* 

*فنهاية الرابط ينتهي عادة بمسمى للشيء الذي بالصوره*

*وقد تعمدت الإحتفاظ بالرابط الأصلي للصوره ووضعها برابطها الأصلي ليسهل عليكم البحث*

*وتوقعت انكم بعد دقائق فقط ستجدوه*

*فكل ما كان عليكم ان تفعلوه ان تاخذوا اخر كلمة بالرابط وهي*

*tassie devil*

*وتضع بعدها هذه الكلمه في محرك بحث قوقل للصور وستجده هناك وستجد الصور التي وضعتها انا*

*آمل  يا والدي أن أكون قد ’وفقت في إيصال الفكرة إليك*


*تحياتي لك*

----------


## ابو طارق

*تشكري على  التوضيح* 

*وانا اعرف  انه لا تترك  اثارات على الصور* 

*او  الاسئلة  حتى نتمكن من البحث اسرع* 

*على كل حال اشكرك على التوضيح * 

*وهذا  مهم  للمرات القادمة* 

*مع كل تقدير ابنتي* 


*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

> *تشكري على التوضيح* 
> 
> *وانا اعرف انه لا تترك اثارات على الصور*  
> *او الاسئلة حتى نتمكن من البحث اسرع*  
> *على كل حال اشكرك على التوضيح*  
> *وهذا مهم للمرات القادمة*  
> *مع كل تقدير ابنتي*  
> 
> 
> *ابو طارق*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*حياك ربي والدي* 

*نعم بالعاده لا اترك اثار على الصور*

*انما لعلمي بصعوبة الامر هذه المره أحببت أن أساعكم*
*ولتثق ان مجهودك لن يضيع سدى*

*إبنتك*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ابتسام السهم*

*لؤلؤة نجفية*

*الوالد أبوطارق*


*تم تقييم الجميع* 

*وتقاسمت أفضل إجابة إجابتي لؤلؤة وابتسام*

*والوالد لم يضيع مجهودك سدى فتم تقييمك* 

*خصوصا انك اتيت لنا بشيء رائع للإطلاع*

*وليستطيع كل من يتصفح الموضوع التمييز بينه وبين شيطان تسمانيا*

*وتم ّ تقييمك للإضافه الجيده*

*شاكرة لكم والله يعطيكم العافيه*

*أختكم أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نبتعد عن أجواء الفضاء المحببة لنفسي*

*ونبتعد عن أجواء عالم الحيوان*

*هذه المره سؤالنا* 

*في مجال  علم الأرض ( الجيولوجيـا )*

*هذا أحد المظاهر الجيولوجية* 

*فـمـا اســـمـــه ؟*

*ملاحظة :  هذه الصوره تمثل مثالا ً شهيرا ً لهذا المظهر الجيولوجي*








*( ********** )*




*أشياء وملحوظات قد تفيدكم :*

*1- يجب تحديد أي نوع من هذه الظاهرة تماما ً كما في ظاهرة الكسوف*

*ولا أريد المعلومات عن جميع الأنواع ، بل فقط عن النوع المحدد الذي تمثله الصوره*

*2- في حالة وجدتم صعوبه فأطرحوا أسئلتكم وسأكون مسروره للإجابة*

*3- يتم تصحيح هذه المسابقه بعد غد ٍ فأنا احتاج إلى الإحتفاظ بتقييمات كافية لمسابقة حروفـ بالغد*

*ولهذا فأنتم تملكون وقتا ً كافيا ً ولاتترددوا في السؤال*


*واخيرا ً بتمنى لكم بحثا ً موفقا ً*

*أنين*

----------


## تأبط بودره

هذه ظاهرة حركة الصفائح 
Plate Tectonics 
مادري إذا كان هذا المطلوب بس لو لا .. أول مره أشارك.. :embarrest:  
 
نقلا من ويكيميديا كومنز  




> الحركة الإنتقالية (الإنزلاقية) Transform Movement
>  
> صدع سان أندرياس
> 
> 
> وتنشأ هذه الحركة عن قوى قص أو احتكاك عبر صدوع انزلاقية ناقلة للحركة نتيجة انزلاق الصفائح أفقيا بمحاذاة بعضها العض, وتسمى حدود هذه الحركة بالحدود المحافظة Conservative Margins لأنه لا ينتج عنها زيادة ولا نقص في حجم القشرة الأرضية, إنما هي تحركات جانبية أفقية. ومن أشهر الصدوع الناقلة للحركة صدع سان أندرياس في ولاية كاليفورنيا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية, وصدوع البحر الميت شمال غرب الجزيرة العربية

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أخي  تأبط بودرة* 

*أخبرتنا انها الصفائح* 

*سألـمـّـح لك أكثر*

*نعم مالذي تحدثه الصفائح بتحركها ؟ مالذي ينتج ؟*

*ينتج ( ... ) وهذا أحد أنواعه  ، فما أسمه بالتحديد وماهو هذا النوع* 

*موفق أخي تأبط بودرة*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*هههههه أخي تأبط بودرة أرى انك كنت أسرع مني* 
*حسنا هذه الإضافه التي أضفتها تكفي*

*بقيللك شيء واحد*

*أي  أنواع الصدوع هذا ؟؟*

*عكسي  ؟ أم ؟ أم ؟* 
*موفق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يمكن تفسير العديد من المظاهر الجيولوجية في ضوء نظرية الصفائح التكتونية:*
*تفسر هذه النظرية مواقع أحزمة الزلازل في العالم وارتباطها بدرجة كبيرة بحواف الألواح والتي تتعرض لقوى شد أو ضغط أو قص مما يؤدي إلى إجهاد الصخور وحدوث الزلازل.* *تفسر النظرية النشاط البركاني الهائل على سطح الأرض وما يعرف بحلقة النار حول حواف المحيط الهادي.* *تفسر النظرية تكون الجزر البركانية على هيئة قوس أمام الأخاديد المحيطية, نتيجة انبثاق البراكين عندما ينزلق لوح محيطي تحت لوح محيطي آخر.* *فسرت هذه النظرية كيفية تكون سلاسل جبلية عالية أمام الأخاديد المحيطية على أنها نتيجة اصطدام ألواح قارية بأخرى محيطية من مثل تكوين* *جبال الأنديز**.* *تفسر النظرية تكون سلاسل جبلية دون تكوين الأخاديد عند تصادم لوحين قاريين من مثل* *جبال الهيمالايا**تفسر النظرية تكون* *البحر الأحمر** نتيجة تباعد الصفيحة العربية عن الصفيحة الإفريقية.* *تفسر هذه النظرية تكون الجزر البركانية التي تقع في وسط الألواح المحيطية التي تعتبر مناطق خالية نسبيا من النشاط التكتوني, وذلك لأنها تقع فوق بقع ساخنة في المناطق العليا من* *لب الأرض**, وتعمل الحرارة الصاعدة من هذه النقطة خلال* *وشاح الأرض**والقشرة الأرضية** على انصهار جزء من القشرة المحيطية وبذلك تندفع المادة المنصهرة إلى السطح مكونة جزرا بركانية مثل جزر* *هاواي** التي تقع في وسط* *المحيط الهادي**.* *فسرت هذه النظرية ما سبقها من نظريات وخصوصا ما يتعلق* *بالدورة الصخرية** وتوازن القشرة الأرضية**تتحرك الصفائح بصورة دائمة على الحدود الفاصلة بينها بحيث تتحرك كل صفيحة كوحدة مستقلة متماسكة, لذلك تكون الفواصل بين هذه الصفائحة معرضة دوما للإجهاد والشد, مما ينتج* *طيات**وتصدعات**. وتحدث* *الزلازل**والبراكين** نتيجة لحركة هذه الصفائح. وتتحرك هذه الصفائح التكتونية بثلاث طرق مختلفة حسب طبيعة القوى التي تؤثر عليها, وهذه القوى يمكن أن تكون قوى* *شد** (ينتج عنها حركة تباعدية), وقوى* *ضغط** (ينتج عنها حركة تقاربية), أو قوى* *احتكاك** أو قص (ينتج عنها حركة انزلاقية أو انتقالية).*

----------


## شوق المحبة

(( صدع سان اندرياس في الولايات المتحدة )) 

نوعه >> صدع إفقي .. 


صدع سان اندرياس  
يقع هذا الصدع بمحاذاة الشاطئ الغربي للولايات المتحدة بطول 1300 كم
ممتداً بقاع المحيط الهادي شمالاً .. 

ويولد هذا الصدع لدى الأمريكان خوف وقلق كبيرين ,,
ويسبب تحرك هذا الصدع باليابسة إزاحات صخرية تصل إلى سبعة أمتار،
وخلال تحرك هذا الصدع في عام 1906 أدي إلى وقوع زلزالاً راح ضحيته 3000 مواطن ,,
بينما تشرد 225 ألف مواطن ..
وتسبب في تهدم 500 بناية بمدينة فرانسيسكو .. 

وعند تحرك الصدع بالمحيط أصبحت الخسائر أكبر وأفدح ,,
مثلما حدث في عام 1964 
والذي أدي إلى تسونامي أغرق الساحل وراح ضحيته مائة من سكان ولاية كاليفورنيا ,  

وفي عام 1700 تحرك الصدع بقوة جعلت الأمواج تصل للشواطئ اليابانية . 
وبعد زلزال سومطرة زادت المخاوف لدي الخبراء والجيولوجيين ,,
بسبب وقوع الساحل الغربي الأمريكي بأكمله ضمن سلسلة الصدوع الأرضية ,,
متضمنة صدع سومطرة والكثير من الصدوع الأخري .. 


و هذا الصدع يشق كاليفورنيا من الشمال الى الجنوب تقريبا 
و مدن لوس انجلوس و سان فرانسيسكو قريبة من الصدع ,, 
و من النشاط الزلزالي كما ترون في الصورة >> 
 


و هذه صورة اخرى توضيحية 
لكيفية حدوث الزلزال عند تحرك احد شقي الصدع >> 
 


و هذه صورة جوية لصدع سان اندرياس في كاليفورنيا >> 

 

.. 
.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *نبتعد عن أجواء الفضاء المحببة لنفسي* 
> *ونبتعد عن أجواء عالم الحيوان* 
> *هذه المره سؤالنا*  
> *في مجال علم الأرض ( الجيولوجيـا )* 
> *هذا أحد المظاهر الجيولوجية*  
> *فـمـا اســـمـــه ؟* 
> *ملاحظة : هذه الصوره تمثل مثالا ً شهيرا ً لهذا المظهر الجيولوجي*
> ...



 

 
 :embarrest:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الله يعطيكم العافيه وتسلملي أياديكم على مانقلتموه من معلومات* 
*فهذه المعلومات التي قمتم بجمعها الآن هي تشكل مادة علمية رائعه للقراءة* 
*عن الصدوع وبشكل خاص الصدع الأفقي*  
*ولا أخفي عليكم أنني أقرأ بإستمتاع ما تحضروه*  
*من معلومات علمية نتيجة بحثكم* 
*أخي تأبط بودرة شكرا ً لك إجابة جميلة ودعمتها ببعض الصور التوضيحه*  
*أبو طارقـ كعادتك عندما تنجح في التوصل للشيء المراد تأتينا بسيل متدفق* 
*من المعلومات ، جهد رائع* 
*شوقـ الـمـحـبـة هل أخبرتك ِ أنك ِ تنقلين لنا المعلومات بأسلوب أنيق* 
*وجميل ، سيستمتع من يتصفح الموضوع فيما بعد ويقرأ ماتكتبينه* 
*ابتسام السهم الإجابة صحيحه وأنته أوضحت انه الصدع الأفقي* 
*تم ّ تقييم الجميع*  
*تقبلوا تحياتي*  
*أختكم أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*تم ّ التقييم الخاص بأفضل إجابة* 

**

*شــوقـ الـمـحـبـة*

**

*موفقة عزيزتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*لـقـطـة كـامـيـرتـي الـعـلـمـيـة هذه المره التقطت صوره*

*و هي من مجـــالـ  الـفـــيــزيـــاء* 

*وهي صــوره لـجــهاز* 

* " والـمـطـــلـــوب "*


*مــا إســـم الـجـــهــاز ؟..؟؟*

*وفي ماذا ’يـسـتـخـدم هـذا الـجـهـاز ؟..؟؟*



**

**
*( ********* )*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*حبيت بس أضيف  أنو الجهاز ’يستخدم في قياس شيء ما*  
*اللي يشوف يقول جايبه شيء جديد واضح انه جهاز قياس*  
*لكن يقيس ايش بالضبط* 
*طيب انا حبيت كمان اضيف ملاحظه وهي* 
*انو في حالة وجدتم صعوبه في معرفته ، نستبدل السؤال بسؤال غير*  
*دمتم بمحبه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

صار لي ساعة ادور اجهزة قياس فيزيائية ومو طالعة بنتيجة

عندي هنا حالة استنفار.... 

اتوقع بيجي احد  وبيجيبها<<<< لاني ما اعرف شلون استغل المعلومات 

وكمان ما اعرف طريقة بحث دقيقة وسريعة

يعطيك العافية خيتو عالمجهود ..

وتعبك باذن الله ما بيضيع

----------


## شوق المحبة

إس ــمه : ج ــهاز البارومتر المـ ع ـدني ..

إس ــتخدامه : يـ س ـتخدم في قياس الضـ غ ـط الـ ج ـوي ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

إس ــمه : ج ــهاز البارومتر المـ ع ـدني .. 

إس ــتخدامه : يـ س ـتخدم في قياس الضـ غ ـط الـ ج ـوي .. 


يعرف الضغط الجوي بأنه وزن عمود الهواء الممتد من سطح البحر إلى نهاية الغلاف الغازي ،،
على البوصة المربعة وهو يقدر في الأحوال العادية بمقدار 6,6 كيلوجرامًا.  
وهذا يعادل عمودًا من الزئبق ارتفاعه حوالي 76 سم على البوصة المربعة.  
ويقاس الضغط الجوي بأحد الأجهزة التالية :  
1 - البارومتر العادي (الزئبقي).  
2 - البارومتر المعدني المعروف باسم " Aneroid" (أنرويد).  
3 - الباروجراف.  


البارومتر المعدني 
aneroid barometer 
البارومتر يتألف من علبة معدنيّة أفرغ منها الهواء تنضغط وفقاً لتقلبات الضغط الجوّي .. 

البارومتر يقيس الضغط الجوي بالنسبة للفراغ المطلق ،،
بمعنى أدق يقيس الفرق بين الضغط الجوي المحلي وضغط بخار السائل المستعمل فيه ..  
وباعتبار ان ضغط بخار الزئبق عند درجات الحرارة العادية صغير جداً لدرجة اهماله ، 
لذا تؤخذ قراءة البارومتر على انها قيمة الضغط الجوي المحلي المطلق ..  

ونظراً لصعوبة التعامل عملياً مع البارومتر الزئبقي قام العلماء بتصميم البارومتر المعدني ،،
والذي تقل دقته عن البارومتر الزئبقي .  
إلا أنه تميز بسهولة قراءته وسهولة حمله .  
ويتكون البارومتر من صندوق معدني مرن الجوانب محكم الغلق يحتوي على هواء بضغط منخفض ،،
فكلما كان الضغط أعلى تُضغط جوانبه للداخل وبذلك يتحرك المؤشر مشيراً إلى قيمة الضغط . 
ملاحظة : تتم معايرة البارومتر المعدني باستخدام البارومتر الزئبقي .. 

صور للبارومتر المعدني >>  


 


 


 

تـ ع ـبت أبي ألاقي مـ ع ـلومات أكثر .. بس هذا كل الا لاقيته  :embarrest:  .. 


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## ابو طارق

[quote=♥أنين♥;784487]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*لـقـطـة كـامـيـرتـي الـعـلـمـيـة هذه المره التقطت صوره* 
*و هي من مجـــالـ الـفـــيــزيـــاء*  
*وهي صــوره لـجــهاز*  
*" والـمـطـــلـــوب "* 

*مــا إســـم الـجـــهــاز ؟..؟؟* 
*وفي ماذا ’يـسـتـخـدم هـذا الـجـهـاز ؟..؟؟* 


** 
**

(( Aneroid   (أنرويد))) 

*يحيط بالكرة الأرضية من جميع جهاتها غلاف غازي يعرف بالهواء ويقدر ارتفاعه بنحو 350 كم فوق سطح البحر، ويتكون هذا الغلاف من عدة غازات أهمها النتروجين (الأزوت) ونسبته 78% من حجمه والأُكسجين ونسبته 21% والباقي وهو 1% خليط من غازات أخرى ومن مواد عالقة به مثل بخار الماء والغبار، وهذا الغلاف الجوي ضروري لحياة الإنسان والحيوان والنبات على سطح الأرض.* 
*وللغلاف الجوي ثقل يولد ضغطًا يساوي هذا الثقل مثل سائر الأجسام الأخرى، والدليل على ذلك أننا مثلا إذا فرغنا أي وعاء من الهواء بواسطة آلات التفريغ فإن ثقل الضغط الجوي يهشم جدرانه  إذا كانت رقيقة.* 
*ويختلف ثقل الغلاف الجوي وبالتالي ضغطه تبعًا لحرارته أو برودته أو رطوبته، فالمعروف أن الهواء إذا سخن زاد حجمه وبذلك تقل كثافته ويخف ضغطه، ويحدث العكس إذا انخفضت درجة حرارته فيقل بذلك حجمه وتزداد كثافته فيشتد ضغطه.* 
*ويعرف الضغط الجوي بأنه وزن عمود الهواء الممتد من سطح البحر إلى نهاية الغلاف الغازي على البوصة المربعة وهو يقدر في الأحوال العادية بمقدار 6,6  كيلوجرامًا. وهذا يعادل عمودًا من الزئبق ارتفاعه حوالي 76 سم على البوصة المربعة.* 
*ويقاس الضغط الجوي بأحد الأجهزة التالية المبينة في شكل (29) :* 
*1 - البارومتر العادي (الزئبقي).* 
*2 - البارومتر المعدني المعروف باسم  " Aneroid" (أنرويد).* 
*3 - الباروجراف.* 


**
*ونظرًا لاختلاف حالة الضغط الجوي على سطح الكرة الأرضية بالنسبة للحرارة والرطوبة، فقد  أمكن تقسيم سطح الأرض إلى مناطق ذات ضغط منخفض وأخرى ذات ضغط مرتفع كـما يأتي (شكل30).*
*1 - منطقة ضغط منخفض على جانبي خط الاستواء لشدة الحرارة وكثرة الأبخرة وتصاعد الهواء إلى الطبقات العليا.* 
*2 - منطقتا ضغط مرتفع حول خطي عرض 30 شمالاً وجنوبًا لقلة بخار الماء بهما، ولأن الهواء بهما هابط من أعلى إلى أسفل، والهواء الهابط يكون عادة أثقل من الهواء الصاعد.* 
*3 - منطقتا ضغط منخفض حول خطي عرض 60 ْ شمالاً وجنوبًا لتصاعد الهواء  وكثرة الأبخرة بهما*
*4 - منطقتا ضغط مرتفع عند القطبين لشدة البرودة وقلة الأبخرة وهبوط الهواء بهما.* 

***مناطق الضغط المرتفع والمنخفض على سطح الأرض. (شكل 30)*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

البارومتر المعدني
*aneroid barometer
*بارومتر يتألف من علبة معدنيّة أفرغ منها الهواء تنضغط وفقاً لتقلبات الضغط الجوّي

اخترعه الانجليزي روبار هوغ سنة 1665 م

وباقي المعلومات شوق المحبة وابو طارق
ما قصروا فيها

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*رائع  الآن أصبح لدينا مادة علمية جيدة للقراءة عن جهاز البارومتر*

*جميع الإجابات صحيحة* 

*إجابتي شوقـ المحبة وابوطارق تتقاسمان أفضل إجابة* 

*عزيزتي شوقـ  لا تقولي أنك ِ لم تجدي معلومات أكثر* 

*فأنتي تنقلين المعلومه بأسلوب أنيق رائع ومرتب وماذكرتيه كافيا ً جدا ً*

*وأنا قرأته حرفا ً حرفا ً*

*فأنا أقرأ إجاباتكم بفضول* 

*لؤلؤة لابأس عزيزتي فمجرد أنك ِ ذكرتي مسمى الشيء وإستخدامه*

* يعتبر كافيا لتكون الإجابة صحيحه*

*شوقـ المحبة*

*ابوطارق*

*لؤلؤة نجفيـّـة*

*شكرا ً لكم هذه الجهود الرائعه*

*والآن يتم ّ تقييمكم* 

*أختكم أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*لا أدري لماذا لم استطع تقييم أختي شوقـ المحبه بالرغم أنني حاولت مرات*

* وكذلك حاولت أن أقيمها من مشاركات أخرى غير هذا الموضوع* 

*ولم أستطع*

*وأستطعت إلى الآن تقييم ابوطارق مره واحده* 

*كذلك لم أنجح في تقييم أختي لؤلؤة * 

*سأعاود المحاوله فيما بعد*

*أذكرها هنا حتى لا أنساها*

*دمتم في حفظ الله*

----------


## 7mammah

> السلام عليكم
> 
> صار لي ساعة ادور اجهزة قياس فيزيائية ومو طالعة بنتيجة
> 
> عندي هنا حالة استنفار.... 
> 
> اتوقع بيجي احد وبيجيبها<<<< لاني ما اعرف شلون استغل المعلومات 
> 
> وكمان ما اعرف طريقة بحث دقيقة وسريعة
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أيلولـ وعليك ِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*يعافيكي ربي ويسلـّـمـك ِ عزيزتي*

*وأتمنى لك ِ بحثا ً موفقا ً المره القادمه* 

*فلن تكون بنفس صعوبة المرات السابقه إن شاء الله*

*موفقة عزيزتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*تمكنت ولله الحمد من تقييم عزيزتي شوقـ المحبه*

*وكذلك عزيزتي لؤلؤة نجفية تم ّ تقييمك ِ*

*تبقى تقييم واحد لابوطارق*

*دمتم في حفظ الله*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*هذه المره تتجول كاميرتي في*

*مـجـال عـلـم الأحـافـيـر* 


*والمطلوب الإسم العلمي لهذا المخلوق* 

*الموضحه صورته بالأسفل* 










**





(  **************** )

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
>  
> *هذه المره تتجول كاميرتي في* 
> *مـجـال عـلـم الأحـافـيـر*  
> 
> *والمطلوب الإسم العلمي لهذا المخلوق*  
> *الموضحه صورته بالأسفل*  
> ...



 


*الديناصور* حيوانفقاري ساد في النظام البيئي الأرضي لأكثر من 160 مليون سنة . أول الديناصورات ظهر قبل حوالي 230 مليون سنة خلت أما آخر الديناصورات على ظهر الأرض فاختفت في حادثة انقراض كارثية ، في نهاية العصر الكريتاسي . قبل 65 مليون سنة . يعتبر الخبراء الآن الطيور الجديثة الأحفاد المباشرين المتحدرين من الديناصورات الثيروبودية .
منذ أن تم وصف الديناصور للمرة الأولى في القرن التاسع عشر لقيت هياكل الديناصورات المستحاثية اهتماما واسعا من المتحف على امتداد العالم . أصبح الديناصور جزءا من ثقافة العالم و اكتسب شعبية واسعة منذ ذلك الحين ، بالذات بين الأطفال . و كثيرا ما استخدم في الكتب الأكثر مبيعا و في أفلام الخيال العلمي و أهمها : " _الحديقة الجوراسية_ " Jurassic Park .
في الاستخدام غير الرسمي (غير العلمي) يتم استخدام مصطلح "ديناصور" من اجل الإشارة إلى كل زاحف قبل تاريخي ، مثل بيليكوسور pelycosaur _ديميترودون_ Dimetrodon ، و البتيروسور المجنح ، و إشثيوسور ichthyosaur المائي ، و بليسيوسور plesiosaur و موساسور mosasaur ، مع أن جميع هذه الكائنات عمليا و علميا ليست ديناصورات



لا أعلم إذا كنتي تريدين إسم هذا النوع من الديناصورات ام لا  :rolleyes:

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أخي ابتسام*

*نعم هو ديناصور  ...*

*ولكن الديناصورات أنواع*

*فما هو إسم هذا النوع من الديناصورات*

*له إسم خاص به*

*بلتوفيق ابتسام*

----------


## 7mammah

> لا أعلم إذا كنتي تريدين إسم هذا النوع من الديناصورات ام لا



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*نعم احسنت أخويه ابتسام* 

*هذا بلضبط ما أريده*

*أريد أسم هذا النوع*

*موفق*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
>  
> *هذه المره تتجول كاميرتي في* 
> *مـجـال عـلـم الأحـافـيـر*  
> 
> *والمطلوب الإسم العلمي لهذا المخلوق*  
> *الموضحه صورته بالأسفل*  
> ...



 



تريسراتبس (بالإنجليزية: Triceratops) 


يعني اسمه “ثلاثي القرون”, هو ديناصور يعيش في الغابات ويتغذى على النباتات, عاش منذ نحو 68 مليون سنة في العصر الطباشيري, وسمي بذلك لوجود ثلاثة قرون تبرز من رأسه, أحدهما قصير ويوجد عند أنفه أما الآخران فطويلان ويقعان أعلى عينيه, ويبلغ طول كل منهما حوالي متر. وكذلك كان يوجد طوق ضخم وعريض من العظام المكسوة بالجلد السميك خلف رأسه. بالإضافة إلى ما يشبه منقار كبير لببغاء فوق فمه. كان يبلغ حوالي 9 أمتار (30 قدما), ويزن حوالي 5،400 كغ (12،000 رطلا). وقد وجدت الهياكل العظمية المتحجرة لهذا الديناصور في غرب الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وكندا. 
 

 






----------------------------------------------------- 


 
الإسم : Triceratops
الطول : 8-10 متر / 26-33 قدم
الوزن : 5-9 طن
المده : قبل 72-65 مليون سنه / العصر Cretaceous
المكان : colorado و Montana و S.Dakota و Wyoming و Alberta و Saskatchewan
نوع التغذية : آكل نباتات / نباتي

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

تريسراتبس (ثلاثى القرون)



كان هذا الديناصور يشبه ((وحيد القرن)) الحالى ,حتى أنه كان يهاجم أعداءه مثله تمامآ ,إلا أنه كان يختلف عنه بوجود ثلاثة قرون تبرز من رأسه ,أحدها قصير و يوجد عند أنفه أما الآخران فطويلان و يقعان أعلى عينيه ,و يبلغ طول كل منهما حوالى متر .و كذلك كان يوجد طوق ضخم و عريض من العظام المكسوة بالجلد السميك خلف رأسه ,بالإضافة إلى ما يشبه منقار كبير لببغاء ,فوق فمه .كما كانت له مخالب فى فوائمه الأربعة تشبه الحوافر .عاش التريسراتبس منذ نحو 67 مليون سنة ,و كان ضخم الجسم يبلغ طوله حوالى تسعة أمتار- طول جمجمته فقط ثلاثة أمتار تقريبآ ,و هى من أكبر الجماجم التى اكتشفت لأى حيوان برى .و وصل وزنه إلى 12 طنآ .كان هذا الديناصور يعيش فى قطيع ,و يجوب الغابات بحثآ عن النباتات التى يتغذى عليها ,و يقوم بانتزاعها بواسطة منقاره الحاد ثم يمضغها بأسنانه القوية ((القاصة)) أى التى تعمل مثل المقص .و قد وجدت الهياكل العظيمة المتحجرة لهذا الديناصور فى غرب الولايات المتحدة و اتضح وجود تجويف أعلى الجمجمة ,كان يعمل مثل ((واقى الصدمات)) لحماية المخ من أى ضربات قد يوجهها أحد الأعداء ,خاصة ((التيرانوصور)).

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*إجابتين رائعتين ابتسام السهم و لؤلؤة نجفية*  
*معلومات رائعه جدا ً قرأتها بتشوق كالعاده*  
*لؤلؤة أثارني أول سطرين من إجابتك ... أثارتني معلومة أنه يشبه*  
*وحيد القرن وأنه كان أيضا ً يهاجم أعداءه مثله تماما ً* 
*والآن بإجابتيكما اصبح لدينا نبذة جيدة لهذا النوع من الديناصورات* 
*جهود مشكوره* 
*تم تقييمكا*  
*لا ادري لماذا لا استطيع إضافة تعليق عند التقييم* 
*فعند إضافتي لتعيق لا يتم إرسال التقييم* 
*دمتم سـآآآلـمـيـن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*كاميرتي العلميه هذه المره  تعود بنا لـلـفـضـاء*


*المطلوب إسم الكوكب ومعلومات عنه*






*(  . . . . . )*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*هو الكوكب الازرق نيبتون*

*((كوكب نبتون)) نبتون Neptune معناها بالإغريقية إله الماء، ويطلق عليه الكوكب الأزرق هو أحد كواكب النظام الشمسي وهو رابع أكبر الكواكب التسعة، وترتيبه الثامن من حيث القرب من الشمس. يعتبر نبتون أصغر قطرًا من أورانوس ولكنه أكبر منه حجمًا. أُكتشف نبتون في نفس الوقت من طرف عالم الفلك يوهان قدفريد قال (Johann Gottfried Galle) يوم 23 سبتنبر 1846 و العُلاماء أوربان لوفيريي (Urbain Le Verrier) و يحنا كوش آدامس (John Couch Adams) الذين توقٌعوا بالحساب مكان وجود نبتون ولو كان وزنك فوق الأرض 70 كيلوجرام يصبح فوق نبتون 84 كيلوجرام. ويجتاح نبتون عاصفة هوجاء أشبه بالعاصفة التي تجتاح كوكب المشتري ويطلق على عاصفة نبتون البقعة المظلمة العظمى . ولايعرف منذ متي نشبت لأنها بعيدة ولاتري من الأرض. وقد إكتشفتها مؤخرا المسابر الفضائية الإستكشافية. و نبتون ابعد الكواكب و الاقل معرفة بالنسبة لنا, وأقماره المعروفة حتى الان هي 13. وهناك ست حلقات تدور حول نبتون . له أقمار أهمها تريتون الذي تنبعث فوقه غازات . وحتّى الآن أمكن التعرف على 17 قمر تابع له. ويظن العلماء أنه يوجد تحت سحب نبتون محيط من الماء أشبه بمحيط أورانوس ، وجوه مكون من الهيدروجين والهيليوم والميثان. 
**
*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ــليكم والرح ــمه .. 


 

كوكب " نبتون " .. 


نبتـــــــــــــون 
نبتون Neptune معناها بالإغريقية إله الماء،  
ويطلق عليه الكوكب الأزرق ،، 
هو أحد كواكب النظام الشمسي وهو رابع أكبر الكواكب التسعة،  
وهو الكوكب الثامن في البعد عن الشمس،  
إذ يبعد عنها بحوالي 4497 مليون كلــم، 

وبسبب ضآلة نوره لا تمكن رؤيته من الأرض بالعين المجردة، 
يتألف جوه من الميثان والهيدروجين. 
اكتشفه العالم الفلكي الألماني يوهان جاك (1812-1910) ،، 
في عام 1846م عندما لاحظ أن أورانوس غير منتظم في حركته،  
إذ أنـه لـم يكـن يـدور كمـا كـان متـوقـعاً،  
بـل كـان يحيد باستمرار عن مساره ويتحرك بشكل أسرع من اللازم .. 
فاستنتج من هذا أن هناك كوكبا آخر تؤثر جاذبيتـه على هذا الكوكب ،، 

فتمكن من تحديد موقعه واكتشافه فيما بعد،  
فأطلق عليه تسمية نبـتون. 
يستغرق نبتون 164 سنة و 292 يوما ليدور حول الشمس مرة واحدة.  
عين مساره على مستوى البروج بمقدار درجة واحدة و46ثانية،  
وليتم دورة واحدة على محوره فإنه يستغرق 16 ساعة ،، 
إذ تبلغ سرعته المحورية 5,5 كلـم في الساعة .. 

كتلته تبلغ حوالي 17،2 من كتلة الأرض وكثافته تساوي 1،64 .. 
ويبلغ طول قطره الاستوائي حوالي 49000 كلم. 

ولنبتون تابعان يدوران حوله بطريقة عكسية.  
الأول تريتون ، وهو يفوق القمر حجماً وله مدار دائري. 

والثاني نيرايد ، وهو أصغر حجما،  
مداره متغير المركز، لذا فإنه يقترب أحيانا من نبتون ليصبح على مسافة مليــون ميل.


 
ص ـور لكوكب نبتون >> 



 


 



 


 


 



دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## ابو طارق

نبتون هو ثامن كوكب في ترتيب البعد عن الشمس، وهو أصغر الكواكب الغازية العملاقة لكن حتى مع ذلك فإنه أكبر من الأرض ب 57 مرة.
اكتشف نبتون في الأساس على يد العالم الفلكي "غاليليو" "Galileo" عندما كان يرصد السماء بمنظاره الفلكي الصغير في الفترة بين 1612 و1613، لكن "غاليليو" اعتقد أنه نجم ثابت. بعد حوالي 233 سنة من ذلك، لاحظ الفلكيون أن الكوكب السابع (أورانوس) لم يظهر في المكان الذي من المفترض أن يظهر فيه، عندها قام عالم رياضيات فرنسي "Urbian Jiseph Le Verrier" بتقديم مكان وكتلة كوكب آخر (غير معروف حينها)، والذي ربما يكون هو المسبب للتغيُّرات الملاحظة في حركة أورانوس في مداره، تم تجاهل "Le Verrier" من قِبل الفلكيين الفرنسيين، لكنه عند ذلك قام بإرسال توقعاته إلى "Johann Gottfried Galle" في مرصد برلين الذي وجد نبتون من أول ليلة بحث عام 1846، وبعد ذلك بسبعة عشر يوما تم اكتشاف أكبر قمر له وهو "ترايتن" "Triton".
نبتون غير مرئي للعين المجردة فهو يبعد عن الأرض بحوالي 4350 مليون كيلومتر، ما يعني أن يبعد عن الشمس بحوالي 4500 مليون كلم، ويُكمل دورته حول الشمس كل حوالي 165 سنة.
بسبب مدار بلوتو الذي يدخل في مدار نبتون فإن هذا الأخير يُصبح أبعد كوكب عن الشمس لمدة عشرين عاما كل 248 سنة، وطبعا يُصبح بلوتو هو ثامن كوكب.

حقل نبتون المغناطيسي أقوى من حقل الأرض ب27 مرة ومحور حقل نبتون المغناطيسي مائل على محور دورانه حول نفسه بنسبة 47 درجة (انظر الرسم التوضيحي على اليسار) وهذا الميلان يجعل الغلاف المغناطيسي للكوكب يمر باختلافات كثير في كل دورة محورية.



الغلاف الجوي لنبتون يمتد إلى عمق كبير حتى يندمج تدريجيا مع الماء و جليد مائع، ويأتي لون نبتون الأزرق نتيجة لغاز الميثان في جوه، ولكن زرقته أكثر قوة من لمعانا من مثيلتها في أورانوس، ما يجعل العلماء يعتقدون بوجود مُركّب آخر يُسبب ذلك التركيز في اللون الذي نراه.
على الرغم من بعد الكبير عن الشمس وقلة الطاقة التي يستقبلها، فإن رياح نبتون أقوى بثلاث مرات منها على المشتري! (9 مرات أقوى من التي على الأرض). فخلال 1989، تعقبت "فوياجر2" "Voyager 2" عاصفة إهليليجية ضخمة على نبتون على نصفه الجنوبي، هذه العاصفة الشبيهة بالإعصار كبيرة بما يكفي لابتلاع الكرة الأرضية بكاملها (انظر الصورة على اليسار)، بعكس عقارب الساعة تتحرك في اتجاه الغرب بسرعة 1200 كيلومتر في الساعة تقريبا.
( في صور لاحقة التُقطت بواسطة المنظار الفلكي الفضائي هابل لم تظهر فيها تلك العاصفة، التي التُقطت بواسطة المسبار "فوياجر" "Voyager"، وخلال عام 1994 ظهرت عاصفة جديدة مشابهة في النصف الشمالي من نبتون واختفت سنة 1997.)

هذه الصورة حقيقية التقطت بواسطة المركبة "فوياجر" عندما كانت هذه الأخيرة على بعد 590,000 من الكوكب، وهذه الصورة تُظهر ما يعرف ب"Great Dark Spot"

لنبتون ستة حلقات ذات سُمك مختلف، تم التأكد من ذلك بواسطة "فوياجر 2" عام 1989، وله 13 قمرا، ستة منها اكتشفت بواسطة نفس المسبار المذكور قبلا.


█ إذا كنت على سطح نبتون!
- ليس لي حاليا أي فكرة عن كيف سيكون الحال هناك، وعلى أي حال مازال وجود سطح صلب من عدمه للكوكب أمرا غير معروف يقينا.
█ بعض القياسات عن الكوكب

' 

- القطر: 49.248 كلم
- متوسط البعد عن الشمس: 4.498.252.900 كلم
- مدة الدوران المدارية: 164,79 سنة أرضية
- مدة الدوران المحورية: 16,11 ساعة أرضية
- الحجم: 62.526.000.000.000 كلم³
- الكتلة: 102.440.000.000.000.000.000.000.000 كلغ
- الكثافة: 1,76 غ/سم³
- درجة الحرارة: -214 د.م
- الأقمار: 13

صور الكوكب وتفاصيل التقاطها...

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*أيلولـ* 

*شــوقـ الـمـحـبـة* 

*ابو طارق*

*الإجابات صحيحه* 

*والروعة كانت في تنوع المصادر مما جعل القراءة ممتعة عندي*

*تم ّ التقييم  والإجابات النموذجية لكل من شوقـ وأبو طارق تنسيق رائع* 

*وصور تدعم الإجابة وتجعل من القراءة أكثر متعة ... أيلولـ مستجدة معنا*

* بالمسابقه وسرعان ما ستتعلم طريقة الإجابة النموذجية*

*الجميع الله يعطيكم العافيه*

*ومبارك عليكم الشهر*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

لـقـطـة كـامـيـرتـي الـعـلـمـيـة هذه المره التقطت صوره 
و هي من مجـــالـ الاحـــيـــاء 
وهي صــوره لـنـــبــات 
" والـمـطـــلـــوب " 

مــا إســـم هـــذا الـــنـــبـــات ؟..؟؟

تلميح : اسم هذا النبات مر ّ على الأغلبيه من قبل

لكن ليس في مجال الأحياء ... ربما أرتبط بالتاريخ أكثر 


 
 

( ********* )*

----------


## ابو طارق

*نبات البردي Cyperus papyrus ، مَعروف كذلك بالبردي الأحمر* 


*و papyrus Cyperus monocot ويَعُودُ إلى عائلةِ نبات السعد Cyperaceae*
*نبات عشبي مستديم الخضرة معمر ينمو في مجاميع اذا ترك فانه سيغطي منطقة كبيرة*
*محب للماء ، الساق اخضر اللون قائم طويل مثلث الشكل عند مقطع عرضي، يفضل زراعته في الماء الضحل او في التربة المبللة .*
*يصل ارتفاعه لأكثر من ثلاثة امتار.*
*يحتاج لري وفير مستمر.*
*اوراقه طويلة ذات تعرق متوازي ذات لون اخضر فاتح نموها الكثيف يعطيها شكل المظلة.*
*يتكاثر بواسطة التقسيم.*
*يستخدم كنبات تنسيقي على حواف البرك. موطنه أفريقيا.*
*البردي نبات مائيِ بلا أوراقِ بالشكل المعروف للاوراق* 
*يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يصل الى خمسة أمتار.* 
*يَرتفعُ مِنْ السيقان الجذرية الخشبيةِ السميكةِ.*
*كُلّ جذع مغطّى بعنقود كثيف أخضر زاهي بطول من 10 الى 30 سنتيمترا يَشْبهُ منفضة الريش عندما يكون النبات صغيرا.* 
*تَظْهرُ عناقيدُ الزهرةِ المخضوضرةِ السمراءِ في نهاياتِ التقوسات للنورات.*
*الثمار بشكل أسطواني على شكل سنبلة الذرة مملوءة بالبذور يصنع منها الخراط أو الخُرَّاطى (الخريط) حيث يتم خرط الثمار فيسقط منها مثل الطحين الأصفر ثم يجمع* 

*ويصر بقماش قطني خفيف ويسخن ماء في قدر لدرجة الغليان ويغطى وجه القدر بقماش توضع فوقه الصرار المذكورة آنفاً، ولا يوضع الماء ولا السكر مع طحين ثمار البردي*  
*لأنه يترك فجوات بعد ذلك في الخراط، ويتخلل طحين ثمار البردي بخار الماء مدة من الزمن ثم يترك بعد ذلك فترة من الزمن حتى يجف ويصبح صلب ليؤكل بعد ذلك*
*ويزهر البردي في نهاية الربيع ودخول الصيف.*
*وفي أصل البردي لب أبيض يخرج من أسفل الجذور ويسمى شحمة البردي وهو حلو يؤكل كجمارة النخل وهو قلب النخلة.* 
*وما زال يستخدم ساق البردي في الهند لصناعة الحبال أما الأوراق فتغطى بها أسقف المنازل الخشبية.*
*الأجزاءَ الأصغرَ للساق الجذري مُغَطّاة بأغمادِ مثلثيِة مغلقة حمراء ضاربة للسمرة، التي تغطّي قاعدةَ culms أيضاً ويُمثّلُ أوراقَ مخفّضةَ. ولذلك فغير صحيحُ دَعوة*  
*هذ النباتِ "بلا أوراقِ".*
*البردي ينمو مِنْ الشبه إستوائيِ إلى الصحراءِ الإستوائيةِ الى الغابات الرطبة،*
*ويَتحمّلُ درجاتَ حرارة سنويةَ 20-30 °C ودرجة pH 6.0 - 8.5.* 
*البردي يُزهرُ في أواخر الصيف، ويُفضّلُ الشمسَ الكاملةَ إلى المناطق الظليّلةِ جزئياً.*
*مثل غالبية النباتاتِ الإستوائيةِ، فهو حسّاسُ للصقيع.*
*تُشكّلُ نباتات البردي مساحات واسعةَ في المستنقعاتِ، والبحيرات الضحلة، وعلى طول ضفاف الجداولِ في كافة أنحاء الأجزاءِ الأكثر رطوبة لأفريقيا، لكنه أَصْبَحَ نادرَ في دلتا*  
*النيلَ.*
*في المياهِ الأعمقِ هو المسيطر الرئيسيُ للغيضان المتشابكةِ العائِمةِ للنباتاتِ المعروفة بsudd. َ في مدغشقر، وبَعْض مناطقِ البحر الأبيض المتوسطِ مثل Sicily*  
*والمشرق.*
*كما في أكثر نباتات السعادى، التلقيح يتم بالريحِ، ولَيسَ بالحشراتَ*
*والثمار الناضجة بعد إطلاقِها توَزَّع بالماءِ الجاري.*
*البردي يُزْرَعُ بشكل رئيسي كنبات تزييني مائي.* 
*البردي في التأريخِ*
*إستعملَ المصريون النباتَ للعديد مِنْ الأغراضِ، بحيث لم يهدر منه أي جزؤ.*
*مِنْ الجذوعِ صنعت مراكبَ البردي التي جابت حينها العالم القديم*
*فكانت سيقان النباتات تضم معا و تربط باحكام و يصنع منها المراكب* 
*وتنسج الألياف لصنع اشرعه السفن و الملابس والحصر التي ماتزال تعرف بالحصر المصرية.*
*او تفتل معا لصنع الحبال* 
*اكتشفت نقوش من السلالةِ الرابعةِ تعرض رجالا يَقْطعونَ البردي لبِناء مركب*
*ولا تزال الى الآن تصنع مراكب مماثلة في جنوب السودان*  

*سفينة فرعونية من البردي* 
*أما اللب فينزع بالتقشير ثم يرص ويلصق على شكل الواح و تستخدم للكتابه* 

*بردية هيروغيليفية من البردي* 
*أما ازهار البردى فتستخدم لصنع باقات الزهور* 
*رؤوسه المُزهِرة رُبِطتْ لعَمَل أكاليل للآلهةِ في الأعياد الدينية ولتزين المعابد و المقابر.* 
*لُبّ النبتاتِ الصغيرةِ تؤكِلَ مطبوخة وطازجة.* 
*يصنع من جذرُه الخشبيُ الطاساتُ والأدواتُ الأخرى وتحرق كوقودِ.*
*استعمل البردى فى الطب الفرعونى لعمل الضمادات مع اعشاب اخرى لعلاج تصلب الاطراف* 
*الرماد يستخدم مع مكونات اخرى لعمل مسحوق الاسنان و لعلاج الخراريج و يشرب مع عصير العنب للنوم و القلق و الارق و فى الطب الاسلامى كان رماد البردى يوضع*  
*فوق الجروج لتجفيفها , كذلك فهو مفيدا لعلاج قرح الفم و يخلط بالخل لعلاج نزف الانف.*
*ومع الماء يشفى حالات الكالو "مسمار القدم "*
*اسمه في اليونانية وفي الإنجليزيِة جاءَ مِنْ اسمه المصري بينما هو معرض للإنقراضُ أو انقرض تقريباً في بيئتِه المحليةِ دلتا النيلَ*
*البردي Cyperus يُستَعملُ الآن بشكل رئيسي للزينةِ* 
*حيث كان يزرع في الأزمنة القديمةِ على نحو واسع*
*. Theophrastus "كتاب تأريخ النباتاتِ" يعتبر أنّ البردي نَما في سوريا ايضا*
*وطبقاً لتأريخِ Pliny الطبيعي، كَانَ أيضاً نبات محلي على نهرِي النيجر والفرات.*
*يُقول Theophrastus في كتابه بأنّ الملكِ Antigonus عَملَ أسطولا خلبيا بدل اسطوله من البردي ليخدع الاعداء* 
*البيئة*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ــلام ع ــليكم والرح ــمه .. 


المطلوب >> 

 

( نبات البردي ) .. 

ورق البردي هو نوع قديم من الورق المصنوع من نبات البردي ..
وهو نبات طويل من العائلة الخيمية (Cyperus Papyrus) تمتد سيقانه إلى أعلى ،،
وهى ذات مقطع مثلث الشكل ، وأزهاره خيمية الشكل ..
ويرتفع نبات البردي من خمسة إلى تسعة أمتار .. 
وقد أشتقت كلمة Paper الأنجليزية من اللفظ الأغريقي Papyros ..
الذى يعتقد أنه مشتق من للفظ لمصرى القديم Papuro ،،
ومعناه الملكى حيث كان صنع الورق أحتكارا ملكيا .. 

كان أول استخدام لورق البردي كان في مصر القديمة وخصوصا في دلتا النيل ، 
وأنتقلت بعدها في العصور القديمة إلى فلسطين وصقلية ، 
واستخدم الورق في كل نواحي مناطق البحر المتوسط، 
وبعض مناطق أوروبا وجنوب غربي آسيا ، 
وقد وصل إلينا من العصر اليونانى والرومانى عدد كبير نسبياً 
من النصوص المكتوبة على ورق البردى ، ومعظم هذه النصوص عثر عليها في مصر. 

تصنيع ورق البردي 
يصنع ورق البردي من سيقان نبات البردي ،
وكان هناك مراحل لتصنيع ورق البردي في مصر القديمة ، 
حيث كانت تأخذ السيقان أولا بعد إزالة اللحاء الخارجى 
ويقطع النسيج الداخلى اللزج طوليا إلى جزئين يحددان طول ارتفاع الصفحة وكان في حدود 40 سم ،
ثم ترص الشرائح التى تم تقطيعها فوق سطح صلب جنبا إلى جنب في طبقة أولى ثم يوضع فوقها شرائح أخرى الواحدة فوق الأخرى 
وبشكل عمودى عليها ويراعى أن تكون حافة الشريحة الأولى مطابقة لحافة الشريحة الثانية التى فوقها
ويلصقان معا ليتكون بذلك طبقتين ،  
وأحيانا تنقع الشرائح في الماء لمدة معينة 
أو تندى برش الماء فوقها ثم يتم الطرق عليهما بشدة ولمدة طويلة حتى تصبح شريحة واحدة ،
وبعد ذلك تجفف تحت ضغط ، ثم تصقل وتهذب 
ويتم لصق عدة شرائح تبعا للطول المرغوب 
ثم تلف الشريحة الناتجة بحيث تكون الألياف الأفقية إلى الداخل 
وهى التى يمكن الكتابة عليها أولا وتكون البردية جاهزة للكتابة عليها. 
وكان مناخ مصر الجاف يحافظ على البردية ويجعلها في حلة جيدة لعدة قرون ،  
ولنبات البردي أستخدمات أخرى في مصر القديمة بالأضافة إلى تصنيع الورق ،
حيث أستخدم في صنع القوارب وذلك بربط حزم السيقان ، 
كما صنع منه الحبال والحصير والسلال والأحذية والثياب. 
صور لورق البردي .. 

بردية آنى .. 

 

صورة للأوراق البردي المكتشفة والمحفوظة 
في المتحف الوطني في ليدن هولندا .. 

 

بردية هيروغيليفية من البردي .. 

 

سفينة فرعونية من البردي .. 


 



 

 


 

أتمنى أكون وفيت بالمـ ع ـلومات .. 

دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الوالد أبو طارق* 
*شوق المحبة وعليكي السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*إجابات ممتازه وصحيحه*  
*سعدت بمشاركتكما*  
*وسعدت أكثر بقراءة ما احضرتماه من مادة علمية غنية ودسمة بالمعلومات* 
*وتستحقان تقييم الإجابة الـنـمــــوذجـــيـــة كذلك *  
*بوركتما ودمتما محبين للعلوم*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*المطلوب إســـم هذا الــجــهاز*  
*الموضحه صورته بالأسفل*  
 

 


 
** 


*وهذه صوره أخرى أشد وضوحا ً*

 
 
( **** **** )

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ــليكم والرح ــمه .. 

المطلوب >> 

 

( عداد جايجر- ملر Geiger-Muller Counter لقياس الأشعه ) .. 

بعد أن تم الكشف عن المواد المشعة التي تتفاوت في قابليتها على الإشعاع 
كان لابد للعلماء من ابتكار العديد من الطرق لاكتشاف الإشعاع أولا وقياسه ثانيا،، 
ومن أهم هذه الطرق:  
1- الطرق التصويرية Photographic methods .. 
2- عداد جايجر- ملر Geiger-Muller Counter .. 

مكونات هذا العداد أو الجهاز : 

هذه الطريقة تعتبر من الطرق القديمة والمستخدمة في الكشف عن الإشعاع .. 
يتألف العداد المستخدم في هذه الطريقة من أنبوبة معدنية اسطوانية تمثل القطب السالب 
ويثبت في وسطها سلك معدني من إحدى نهايتي الاسطوانة ويمثل القطب الموجب 
أما النهاية الثانية فتكون مغلفة بجدار مناسب تخترقه فتحة صغيرة جدا في وسطه لمرور الإشعاع 
كما يوضع داخل الأسطوانة غاز الأرجون وذلك لقدرته على التأين ،،
يرتبط جسم الأنبوب بمصدر عالي للجهد ومقاومة ومضخم وعداد هذا من جهة ،،
ومن الجهة الآخرى يرتبط السلك المعدني بالمضخم والعدادكما في الشكل التالي: 

 

أما عن كيفية كشف الإشعاع بهذه الطريقة فيتم كالتالي : 
فعند تقريب العداد من مادة مشعة فأن الإشعاع الداخل إلى
الأسطوانة من خلال الشباك ( فتحة جدار الأسطوانة) سوف يصطدم بذرات الأرجون فيؤدي إلى تأينها
فيتسبب هذا بتفريغا كهربائيا بين السلك المعدني وغلاف الأسطوانة الخارجي 
مما يؤدي إلى تكون نبضات يتم تضخمها بواسطة المضخم فتضهر على العداد.  

** 


أع ـتذر عن المـ ع ـلومه القـ ص ـيره .. بـ ح ـث كثيرآ ولم أج ـد س ـواها .. 

دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*لا اعرف لماذا  لاتفتح معي الصفحة الثامنة*

----------


## 7mammah

> *لا اعرف لماذا لاتفتح معي الصفحة الثامنة*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*أحقا ً  أبتاه ؟؟  : (*

*يبدو أن هناك مشكلة ٌ ما * 

*ولكني سأنتظر حتى ’تحل المشكله * 

*وتتمكن من التصفح والمشاركة بإذن الله*

----------


## ابو طارق

*غايغر - مولر مضادة ، هو نوع من الجسيمات تدابير للكشف عن أن الإشعاعات المؤينة.*  




*الوصف* 
*غايغر يتعارض تستخدم للكشف عن الإشعاع ، وعادة ما إشعاع ألفا وبيتا ، ولكن أيضا أنواع أخرى من الإشعاع كذلك. الاستشعار هو غايغر - مولر أنبوب الغاز الخامل مملوءة أنبوب (عادة ما تكون الهليوم ، النيون أو الأرجون مع الهلوجين مضاف) أن تجري الكهرباء لفترة قصيرة عندما الجسيمات أو الفوتون من الإشعاع مؤقتا يجعل الغاز موصل. الأنبوبة يزيد من هذا التوصيل من جانب الأثر التعاقبي والنواتج نبض الحالي ، الذي كثيرا ما تعرض بعد ذلك من جانب إبرة أو المصباح و / أو مسموعة النقرات. الأدوات الحديثة يمكن أن تقرير النشاط الإشعاعي على مدى عدة أوامر للحجم. بعض عدادات غايغر يمكن أن تستخدم أيضا لكشف أشعة غاما ، وإن كان يمكن أن يكون أقل حساسية لارتفاع الطاقة من أشعة غاما مع بعض أنواع أخرى من أجهزة الكشف ، ويرجع ذلك إلى أن كثافة الغاز في الجهاز عادة ما يكون منخفضا ، مما سمح لمعظم عالية الطاقة غاما الفوتونات دون المرور عبر (أقل طاقة الفوتونات هي أسهل للكشف ، واستيعاب أفضل من قبل للكشف. ومن الأمثلة على ذلك فإن الأشعة السينية الفطيرة غايغر التيوب). أفضل جهاز للكشف عن أشعة غاما هو يوديد الصوديوم التلألؤ مضادة. حسن ألفا وبيتا التلألؤ يتعارض أيضا موجودة ، ولكن لا تزال للكشف عن غايغر كما يفضل للأغراض العامة ألفا / بيتا / غاما المحمولة التلوث ومعدل الجرعة الصكوك ، نظرا لانخفاض التكلفة ومتانة. وهناك تباين من غايغر انبوب يستخدم لقياس النيوترونات ، حيث تستخدم الغاز هو البورون Trifluoride وسيط من البلاستيك وتستخدم لإبطاء النيوترونات. وهذا يخلق داخل أشعة غاما للكشف عن النيوترونات وبذلك يمكن الاعتماد.* 

*ارجوا ان يكون هو المطلوب*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*العزيزة شوقـ المحبة وعليكي السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*الوالد أبو طارقـ يامرحبا فيك والدي*

*إجابات كعادتكما رائعه وصحيحه ، هل تعرفان مايعجبني في طرحكما ؟*

*طرحكما متنوع وبأسلوب جميل فهو يجعل من الموضوع مادة رائعة للقراءة*

* حتى أنني لم أشعر بالضجر من القراءة لتنوع السرد  ..*

*نعم عزيزتي شوق المشاركه وافيه وكان المطلوب حتى مجرد أسمه* 

*وأنتي أتيتي بإسمه وكذلك شرح رائع مدعم بالصور*

*الوالد العزيز دفق رائع جدا ً من المعلومات*

*وتستحقان التقييم الخاص بالإجابة النموذجية*

*الله يعطيكم العافيه يارب*

----------


## 7mammah

*لـقـطـة كـامـيـرتـي الـعـلـمـيـة هذه المره التقطت صوره* 
*و هي من مجـــالـ الـجـــيــولـــوجـــيــا* 
*وهي صــوره لـمــعــدن وهو حــجــر كــريــم مـشــهــور* 
*" والـمـطـــلـــوب "* 

*مــا إســـم هـــذا الـــمـــعـــدن أو الــحــجــر الــكـــريــم ؟..؟؟* 
 
 
** 

**
*( **********  ****** )*

----------


## قمر دنياي

التورمالين الأخضر
Green Tourmaline
*
هناك مجموعة واسعة من التورمالين ..البعض منه فاتح والآخر غامق.. حيث أن اللون الأخضر يشرق من بين الأحجار الأخرى في الظلام ..فمن ألوانه الأخضر المصفر والأخضر الزيتوني .والأخضر المزرق والأخضر الغامق.. ويعد من الأحجار النادرة جدا*

*أن شاء الله صح*

----------


## ابو طارق

*في عام 1703م حمل الهولنديون إلى أوروبا مجموعة من 
الجواهر من جزيرة سيلان ، من بينها حجر أحمر جميل جداً 
أطلق عليه السكان الأصليون اسم جزيرتهم تورامالي.
*
***
* 


*التورمالين الياقوتي* 
*Rubellite Tourmaline*  
** 
*حجر كريم جميل بشكله الرائع من مجموعة التورمالين الملوّنة .تتألّق ألوانه روعة و جمالا وتتدرج من الأحمرالى الوردي*  

*التورمالين الأخضر* 
*Green Tourmaline* 
** 
*هناك مجموعة واسعة من التورمالين ..البعض منه فاتح والآخر غامق.. حيث أن اللون الأخضر يشرق من بين الأحجار الأخرى في الظلام ..فمن ألوانه الأخضر المصفر والأخضر الزيتوني .والأخضر المزرق والأخضر الغامق.. ويعد من الأحجار النادرة جدا*  

*التورمالين الأصفر* 
*Yellow Tourmaline* 
** 
*إختلاف هذه الأحجار عن باقي مجموعة التورمالين ملحوظ جدا.. واصفراره سببه الإثار الرفيعة للمغنيسيوم.. ولكي يظهر لونه الأصفر الرائع يجب معالجته في درجة حرارة عالية جدا*  

*التورمالين الأزرق*
*Blue Tourmalin*  
** 
*يعتبر الترمالين الأزرق من كنوز الأحجار الكريمة والنادرة .. ففي لونه الأزرق الصافي يجعل منه أسطورة.. فهو كالزمرد والياقوت*  

*التورمالين المزدوج* 
*Multitourmalin* 
** 
*إن الاختلاف في التركيب يؤدي الى تكون الترمالين بألوان مختلفة.. فهذه الالوان في الحقيقة عبارة عن مجموعة معقدة من المعادن ..مثل سيليكات وبلورات الألمنيوم المعقد*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*قمر دنياي*

*الوالد أبو طارق*

*بوركتما على الإجابات الرائعه والصحيحه*

*تستحقان التقييم* 

*الله يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*المطلوب إســـم هذا الــكـــائــن* 
*الموضحه صورته بالأسفل*  
 

 


 
** 
 
**




*ما الإســـم العلمي الدقيق لهذا المـخـلـوقـ  ؟  ؟؟* 
 
( ********* )

----------


## ابو طارق

** 

** 
*الزاحف المجنح حيوان منقرض* 
*pterosaurs*
*معلومات عامة* 
*س : ما هي pterosaurs؟* 
*ألف : Pterosaurs هي مجموعة من "الزواحف" التي تطورت تعمل بالطاقة الرحلة. لمزيد من الدقة ، فإنها تصنف في مجموعة تسمى Ornithodira أو "رقبة الطيور" ، الذي هو بدوره في المجموعة الفرعية للArchosaurs ، أو "الحاكم الزواحف ،" التي تضم التماسيح ، بما فيها الديناصورات والطيور ، و"thecodonts". "الزاحف المجنح حيوان منقرض" تأتي من اثنين من اليونانية إلى جانب الكلمات التي تعني "السحلية مجنح". كلمة "الزاحف المجنح حيوان منقرض" هو أيضا كثيرا ما تستخدم. وهو يعني "الجناح الاصبع" وأنه هو الوصف البليغ ؛ جناح الزاحف المجنح حيوان منقرض من الدعم بصورة رئيسية عن طريق الرقم الرابع ممدود على طول الحافة إلى الأمام.*  

*س : هل لا كلمة "الزاحف المجنح حيوان منقرض" للتبادل مع "الزاحف المجنح حيوان منقرض؟"* 
*ألف : على الرغم من "الزاحف المجنح حيوان منقرض" (الجناح الاصبع) كثيرا ما تستخدم بالتبادل مع (وأكثر في كثير من الأحيان ل) "الزاحف المجنح حيوان منقرض ،" بالمعنى الدقيق للكلمة ، يجب أن تطبق فقط إلى جنس Pterodactylus ، صغيرة ، قصيرة الذيل شكل أن عاش في أواخر جوراسي نحو 150 مليون سنة. كلمة "pterodactyloid" يطبق قصيرة الذيل في أشكال عامة.*  
*س : متى وأين يعيشون؟* 
*ج : pterosaurs يبدو أقرب وقت ما في أواخر الترياسي ، نحو 230 مليون سنة ، نفس الوقت تقريبا الديناصورات. ثم عاش على طريق جوراسي حتى النهاية للطباشيري ، عندما ، جنبا إلى جنب مع الديناصورات ومجموعة أخرى من النباتات والحيوانات ، توفي قبل 65 مليون سنة. الزاحف المجنح حيوان منقرض لا يزال تم العثور في كل القارات بما فيها القارة القطبية الجنوبية.*  
*س : وهل كانت الأولى التي ترفع الفقاريات؟* 
*ج : إذا كنت تعمل بالطاقة في اشارة الى رحلة ، ثم نعم ، انهم هم أول من يعرف الطيران الفقاريات. الأخرى "الزواحف" قد سبقها في اتخاذ إلى الهواء ، ولكن هذه الأشكال كانت تتجسد على نحو صارم. Pterosaurs سبقت الطيور قبل 75 مليون سنة ، الخفافيش من قبل 150 مليون سنة.*  
*س : عندما كانوا أول اكتشاف؟* 
*ج : الأولى الزاحف المجنح حيوان منقرض الأحفوري اكتشف في 1784 في Solnhofen الحجر من الكلس في بافاريا جنوب ألمانيا. وكان أول وصف للطبيعة التي الايطالية اليساندرو كوسمو Collini بأنها "غير معروف من الحيوانات البرمائية البحرية الحيوانية تصنيف مشكوك فيها". العينة ، الكثير من التكهنات لتصنيفها. مختلف النظريات التي طرحت في أن لهم صلة بطريقة أو بأخرى إلى الطيور. ومن بين هذه النظرية وحدد لهم مباشرة من أسلاف الطيور. آخر تصنيف لها بأنها "خنثى مخلوق ،" نصف نصف الطيور والخفافيش. لم يكن حتى الفرنسي البارون جورج Cuvier دراسته أن الطبيعة الحقيقية للكشف عن مخلوق. في 1801 ، أعلن أن كانت تحلق الزواحف ينتمون إلى مجموعة جديدة من المخلوقات لم يحدث من قبل وصفها ، وأنه كان لمثل هذا الاصبع ممدود ، عليه اسم "pterodactyle". (وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي في كلمة "الزاحف المجنح حيوان منقرض" هو الشائع ينطبق على جميع pterosaurs.)*  
*أصول وأقارب* 
*س : كيف pterosaurs أصلا؟* 
*ج : الأصل من pterosaurs لا تزال دون حل هذه المسألة. أكثر المقبولة على نطاق واسع نظرية واحدة هي المذكورة هنا. يكفي هو معروف من سجلات الحفريات لكثير من paleontologists تصنيفها على النحو أقرب الأقارب من الديناصورات ، إذا لم ترفع الديناصورات نفسها (على أن أكثر أدناه). فورا سلف ، ولكن ، ما زال مجهولا. أقرب pterosaurs ، مثل Eudimorphodon ، بالفعل يمتلك التكيف للطيران أن تقدم لهم النجاح في ذلك. أي شكل من أشكال انتقالية بين pterosaurs ويفترض الأجداد وقد تم استرداد (بعد). الأقرب لتقريب محتمل الزاحف المجنح حيوان منقرض سلف هو "thecodont" Sharovipteryx (المعروف سابقا Podopteryx) ، والتي كانت ولا تزال من اكتشاف ما هو الآن في كازاخستان. هذا قليل من اللوحات مخلوق لبس الجلد التي امتدت بين الصدارة وهند أطرافهم. الزاحف المجنح حيوان منقرض سلف محتمل آخر هو "thecodont" Scleromochlus. هذا الحيوان قد بنيت خفيفة اللوحات الصغيرة من الجلد بين هند أطرافهم والذيل ، وأنها تشترك في بعض الخصائص مع pterosaurs.*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*إجابة صحيحه نموذجية ووحيدة للوالد أبو طارق* 

*وتستحق التقييم الخاص بهذه الإجابة النموذجية الله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ننتظر  سؤال  جديد*

*ابنتي * 

*أنين* 

*مسابقة  مفيدة* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*تكرم عينك والدي العزيز*


*ابو طارق*


*انته تامر أمر  والله* 

*الآن وفورا ً جاري إعداد موضوع بحث علمي*

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*إبنتك  أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
 
*هذه المره تتجول كاميرتي في* 
*مـجـال عـلـم الرياضيات* 

*والمطلوب ما إسم هذه الآله البدائية لعملية الضرب ؟* 
*الموضحه صورتها بالأسفل* 

*وفي حال وجود صعوبة سأضع بعض التلميحات* 
 

 


 
** 


 
 
( *****  ***** )

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*هذه بعض التلميحات عن هذه الآله البدائية* 

 *يمكن اعتبارها أنها النموذج البدائي والأولي للحاسب الآلي* 

*وهى آلة تم أختراعها أعوام (1550) حتى (1617) على هيئة " أعمدة " من العاج و بواستطها أمكن إجراء عملية الضرب*
 *’سميت نسبة إلى إسم مخترعها* 
*" أعمدة ( . . . . .)  "*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هو لوح  لجدول الضرب* 

*انما الاسم للاسف  (( لم اجد  ))*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*والدي ...*

*أنا واثقة أنك تستطيع بطريقة ما تستخدم كلمات التلميح*

* للوصول لإسمها*

*وربما ليس هناك الكثير ما ’يقال عن هذه الآلة*

*إنما يكفي إسمها فقط*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هذه الصيغه ستفيد كثيرا ً إذا ’أستخدمت في البحث : -*


*هى آلة أنتجها ( ... ..... ) (1550) حتى (1617) على هيئة اعمدة من العاج 
وقد استطاع بواستطها إجراء عملية الضرب*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اعمدة نابير*

----------


## 7mammah

> *اعمدة نابير*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*الجواب صحيح والدي* 

*نعم هي  أعمدة نابير* 
*بحث جيد وتستحق عليه التقييم* 
*سيتم الآن التقييم* 
*الله يعطيك العافيه والدي*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 
*الصوره هذه المره هي لمادة شهيرة جدا ً معروفه ومنها ’تصنع الحلي*

*والكثير يعتقد أنها معدن ، بينما هي ليس بمعدن .. إنها نتاج بعض*

* الكائنات الحية* 
 

*والمطلوب مـــا إســــم هـــذه الــمـــادة ؟* 
*الموضحه صورتها بالأسفل*  
*وفي حال وجود صعوبة سأضع بعض التلميحات* 
 

 


 
** 
 


 
( ****** )

----------


## المتحير

حجر براكين

----------


## ابو طارق

*الكهرمان*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*نعم  هذا  صحيح* 

*انه الـكـــهـــرمـــان*


*الوالد ابو طارق*


*الجواب صحيح*

*المتحير  للأسف الجواب غير صحيح*

*يعطيكم الله العافيه*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يوجد عندي  مسبحة كهرمان* 

*وبداخل  بعض  الحبات  حشرات* 

*وهي قيمة  جدا *

----------


## أموله

يسلموو بنتظار الصوره الجايه ....

----------


## 7mammah

> يسلموو بنتظار الصوره الجايه ....







*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*هلا  أموله*  
*أنتظروا الصوره الجايه إن شاء الله* 
**

----------


## قمر دنياي

مرحبا 
انون المسابقه جدآ روعه 
بأنتظار الصوره

----------


## 7mammah

> مرحبا 
> انون المسابقه جدآ روعه 
> بأنتظار الصوره



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*هلا وغلا فيش قموره*

*مشكوره عزيزتي وإن شاء الله اتشاركينه في القادم من الصور*

*دمتي بصحه وعافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*لـقـطـة كـامـيـرتـي الـعـلـمـيـة هذه المره التقطت صوره 
و هي من مجـــالـ الـأحـــيـــاء
* 
 

 


 
** 

 
 
*ما إسم كل خليه لهذه الأنواع من الخلايا في أجسادنا ؟ ؟؟*

*للمساعدة أعطيت إسم إحداها والباقي أريد أسماءها* 
 
( ********* )

----------


## صفآء الروح

*هذا هو الحل*

----------


## 7mammah

* الحل صح  نهوضه  برافو* 


*تم ّ التقييم*

*يعطيكي الله الف عافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

**

 
*هادي المره عودة لأحلى عالم*

*عالم الفضاء هناك كانت كاميرتي العلمية* 




 
 

 


 
** 



*والمطلوبمـــا إســــم هذا الشيء الذي أشرت عليه بعلامات*

* الإستفهام ؟ ؟؟ وفيم ’يستخدم وكيف ؟*

*ثم - إن أمكن - ماذا ’تسمى كل مرحلة من المراحل المرقمة  ؟* 

 
( * * * *   * * * * * * )

----------


## ابو طارق

*بالنسبة للسؤال * 

*تسمى  تلك المنطقة* 
* ((قمرة القيادة ))* 
* او* 
*(( الكبسولة))* 

*اما المراحل  فهي* 

*1  ::  الانطلاق* 

*2 :: التخلص من صواريخ  الاقلاع* 

*3  :: التخلص من خزان الوقود* 

*4  :: الطيران في المدار المحدد*

*5  ::  تفريغ  الحمولة  (( اقمار صناعية))*

*6  :: الاستعداد  للعودة* 

*7  :: اختراق الغلاف  الجوي* 

*8  :: الهبوط على  الارض* 

*الحمدلله على السلامة*

----------


## 7mammah

**









> *بالنسبة للسؤال* 
> 
> 
> *تسمى تلك المنطقة* 
> *((قمرة القيادة ))* 
> *او* 
> *(( الكبسولة))* 
> 
> *اما المراحل فهي* 
> ...






*والحل صحيح برافو* 



*وسؤالي ما كان واضح لأنو كنت طالبة إسم المركبه وهي  " مكوك الفضاء "*

*بس الخطأ كان في طريقة سؤالي*

*ولأنك ياوالدي العزيز أتيت لنا بالخطوات كلها فتنال تقييمان* 

*الله يعطيك العافيه* 

*إبنتك  أنين*

----------


## 7mammah

** 



 
*هادي المره في مجال الفيزياء*


 
*هناك كانت كاميرتي العلمية* 

  





 

 


 
** 
 

*والمطلوبمـــا إســــم هذا الشيء* 

*ما هي هذه الأداة*  

 
( * * * *    * * * * *  )

----------


## @Abu Ali@

دعسة حق السيارة

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه .. 


المطلوب >> 
 

خ ـلية الطاقه الـ ش ـمسيه .. 



مـ ع ـلومات ع ـنها >> 



تعريف الخلايا الشمسية :  
إن الخلايا الشمسية هي عبارة عن محولات فولتضوئية تقوم 
بتحويل ضوء الشمس المباشر إلي كهرباء ، 
وهي نبائظ شبه موصلة وحساسة ضوئياً 
ومحاطة بغلاف أمامي وخلفي موصل للكهرباء .
لــقد تم إنــماء تقنيات كثيرة لإنـتــاج الخلايـا الشمسيـــة 
عبر عــــمــليات متسلسلة من المعالجات الكيميائية والفيزيائية والكهربــائيـــة 
عـــلى شكــل متكاثف ذاتي الآليــــة أو عالي الآلية ،  
كمـــا تـم إنماء مــــواد مختلفـــة من أشبــاه الموصلات لتصنيع الخلايـــا الشمسية 
على هيئة عناصر كعنصر السيليكون 
أو على هيئة مركبات كمركب الجاليوم زرنيخ وكربيد الكادميوم وفوسفيد الأنديوم 
وكبريتيد النحاس وغيرها من المواد الواعدة لصناعة الفولتضوئيات . 

ميكانيكية تيار الخلايا الشمسية : 
الخلية الشمسية للتطبيقات الأرضية هي رقاقة رفيعة من السيليكون
مشابة بمقادير صغيرة من الشوائب لإعطاء جانب واحد شحنة موجبة والجانب الآخر شحنة سالبة 
مكونة ثنائياً ذا مساحة كبيرة . 

تولد الخلايا الشمسية قدرة كهربائية عندما تتعرض لضوء الشمس حيث الضوئيات ( الفوتونات ) 
والتي يحمل كل منها كماً طاقوياً محدداً يكسب الإلكترونات الحرة طاقة تجعلها تهتز حرارياً
وتكسر الرابط الذري بالشبكة بالمادة الشبه موصلة
ويتم تحرير الشحنات وإنتاج أزواج من الإلكترون في الفراغ . 
تنطلق بعد ذلك حاملات الشحنة هذه متجهة نحو وصلة الثنائي متنقلة بين نطاقي التوصيل 
والتكافؤ عبر الفجوة الطاقوية وتتجمع عند السطح الأمامي والخلفي للخلية 
محدثة سريان تيار كهربي مستمر عند توصيل الخلية بمحمل كهربي 
وتبلغ القدرة الكهربية المنتجة للخلية الشمسية عادة واحد وات.  

أنواع الخلايا الشمسية التجارية : 
تم تصنيع خلايا شمسية من مواد مختلفة إلا أن أغلب هذه المواد نادرة الوجود بالطبيعة
أولها خواص سامة ملوثة للبيئة أو معقدة التصنيع وباهظة التكاليف 
وبعضها لا يزال تحت الدراسة والبحث وعليه فقد تركز الاهتمام على تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية 
السيليكونية وذلك لتوفير عنصر السيليكون في الطبيعة  
علاوة على أن العلماء والباحثين تمكنوا من دراسة هذا العنصر دراسة مستفيضة 
وتعرفوا على خواصه المختلفة وملاءمته لصناعة الخلايا الشمسية المتبلرة ومتصدعة التبلر . 

1- الخلايا الشمسية السيليكونية المتبلرة : 
تصنع هذه الخلايا من السيليكون عبر إنماء قضبان من السيليكون أحادي أو عديد التبلر
ثم يؤرب إلي رقائق و تعالج كيميائياً وفيزيائياً عبر مراحل مختلفة لتصل إلي خلايا شمسية . 
كفاءة هذه الخلايا عالية تتراوح بين 9 – 17 % والخلايا السيليكونية أحادية التبلر غالية الثمن 
حيث صعوبة التقنية واستهلاك الطاقة  
بينما الخلايا السيليكونية عديدة التبلر تعتبر أقل تكلفة من أحادية التبلر وأقل كفاءة أيضاً . 

2- الخلايا الشمسية السيليكونية الأمورفية ( متصدعة التبلر ) : 
مادة هذه الخلايا ذات شكل سيليكوني حيث التكوين البلوري متصدع 
لوجود عنصر الهيدروجين أو عناصر أخرى أدخلت قصداً لتكسبها خواص كهربية مميزة
وخلايا السيليكون الأمورفي زهيدة التكلفة عن خلايا السيليكون البلوري
حيث ترسب طبقة شريطية رقيقة باستعمال كميات صغيرة من المواد الخام 
المستخدمة في عمليات قليلة مقارنة بعمليات التصنيع البلوري .  
ويعتبر تصنيع خلايا السيليكون الامورفي أكثر تطويعاً وملاءمة للتصنيع المستمر ذاتي الآلية . 
تتراوح كفاءة خلايا هذه المادة ما بين 4 – 9 % بالنسبة للمساحة السطحية الكبيرة 
وتزيد عن ذلك بقليل بالنسبة للمساحة السطحية الصغيرة 
وإن كان يتأثر استقرارها بالإشعاع الشمسي . 

ص ـور للـ خ ـلايا الـ ش ـمسيه >> 


 


 



 



 


 


 


 



 


 


.. 
.. 

ودمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*لابد من أنك رأيت الآلات الحاسبة التي لها خلايا شمسية .... الحاسبات التي لا تحتاج إلى بطاريات وفي بعض الأحيان لا تحتاج إلى زر الإطفاء وتبدو لك بأنها ستعمل إلى الأبد طالما لديك الكمية الكافية من الضوء, وأيضاً لابد من أنك رأيت ألواح شمسية أكبر من ذلك .... مثلاً على إشارات الطريق الطارئة أو في الهواتف العامة أو في الطوافات أو حتى في المواقف لتشغيل الأضواء, على الرغم من أن هذه الألواح الكبيرة ليست شائعة مثل الآلات الحاسبة التي تعمل على النظام الشمسي ولكنها شائعة في الخارج وليس من الصعب جداً إكتشافها إذا عرفت أين تبحث عنها.* 
*هناك صفوف من الخلايا الشمسية على الأقمار الصناعية على الأقمار الصناعية التي تستعمل لتشغيل الأنظمة الكهربائية, ولابد أنك سمعت أيضاً عن (الثورة الشمسية) في الـ20 سنة الماضية والفكرة أنه يوماً من الأيام سوف نستخدم الكهرباء مجاناً من الشمس (إن هذا وعد مغري).* 
*تشرق الشمس في يوم مشمس وساطع 1000 واط تقريباً لكل متر مربع من سطح الكوكب وإذا استطعنا جمع كل هذه الطاقة فسنستطيع وقتها أن نزود منازلنا ومكاتبنا بالطاقة مجاناً.* 
*تقوم الألواح بامتصاص الطاقة لتنتج الهيدروجين في Sunline Transit Agency.* 
*سنقوم في هذه المقالة بفحص الخلايا الشمسية لكي نتعلم كيف تقوم هذه الخلايا بتحويل الطاقة الشمسية إلى كهرباء مباشرةً في هذه العملية سوف نتعلم لماذا نقترب أكثر من إستخدام طاقة الشمس على أساس يومي ولماذا علينا القيام بالمزيد من البحوثات قبل أن تصبح العملية فعالة.* 

*تحويل الفوتونات إلى إلكترونات* 
*إن الخلايا الشمسية التي رأيتها في الآلات الحاسبة وفي الأقمار الصناعية هي خلايا جهد كهربائي ضوئي (فلطائية) أو وحدات (الوحدات هي ببساطة مجموعة من الخلايا أوصلت كهربائياً ورزمت في إطار واحد).*
*(Photovoltaic) (PV) الضوء الفلطائي (ضوء الجهد الكهربائي) كما تدل الكلمة* 
*Photo= ضوء voltaic= كهرباء . تحول ضوء الشمس مباشرة إلى كهرباء, وقد أستخدمت مرة واحدة في الفضاء بشمل خاص ويستخدم الضوء الفلطائي في أقل طرق غريبة حتى أن بإمكانهم تزويد بيتك بالطاقة.* 

*كيف تعمل هذه الأدوات؟* 
*صنعت خلايا الضوء الفلطائي (ضوء الجهد الكهربائي) من مواد خاصة تسمى((Semiconductors أشباه موصلات مثل السيليكون حيث أن استخدامه أكثر شيوعاً الآن , عندما يضرب ضوء الشمس الخلية فإن جزء معين من الخلية وهي داخل المادة الشبه موصلة التي تقوم بإمتصاص الضوء هذا يعني أن طاقة الضوء الممتص تحولت إلى الشبه موصلات الـ((Semiconductors وتضرب الطاقة الإلكترونية الطليقة سامحة لهم بالتدفق بحرية.*
*إن خلايا (PV) تملك أيضاً حقلاً أو حقول كهربائية أكثر التي تقوم بإجبار الإلكترونات التي حررت بواسطة الضوء الممصوص بالتدفق بإتجاه معين, وتدفق الإلكترونات هذا هو التيار ويمكننا أن نسحب التيار للإستعمال الخارجي وذلك بوضع وصلات معدنية في قمة وأسفل خلايا الـPV)) مثلاً يستطيع التيار تشغيل آلة حاسبة وإن التيار مع الجهد الكهربائي للخلية (الذي نتج من الحقل أو من الحقول الكهربائية) يقومان بتحديد قوة (أو قدرة الواط) التي بمكن أن تنتجها الخلية الشمسية, هذه هي العملية الأساسية ولكن هناك عمليات أخرى غيرها.*
*لنلقي نظرة أعمق إلى مثال من خلية (PV): خلية السيليكون البللورية الوحيدة* 

*السيليكون* 
*إن السيليكون لديه بعض الخواص الكيماوية الخاصة خصوصاً في شكله البللوري, لدى ذرة السيليكون 14 إلكتروناً مرتبة في ثلاثة طبقات مختلفة, وأول طبقتين واللتين هما الأقرب إلى المركز ممتلئتين تماماً, وإن الطبقة الخارجية فقط هي الطبقة النصف ممتلئة ولديها أربعة إلكترونات فستقوم ذرة السيليكون بالبحث دائماً عن الطرق لتملأ طبقتها الأخيرة (التي تود الحصول على ثمانية إلكترونات) ولتفعل ذاك ستشترك بأربعة إلكترونات مع ذرة السيليكون التي تقع بالقرب منها فتبدو كل ذرة تمسك بيد الذرة التي تقع إلى جانبها فكل ذرة لديها أربعة أيدي تشاركهم معه أربعة من جيران لها وهذا الذي يشكل التركيب البللوري وهذا التركيب يرتد إلى الخارج ليصبح هاماً لخلية الـ(PV) لقد وصفنا الآن السيليكون البللوري الصافي.*
*إن السيليكون البللوري الصافي ناقل ضعيف للكهرباء لأنه لا يوجد ولا واحدة من إلكتروناتها حر الحركة مثل الإلكترونات التي لديها ناقل جيد كالنحاس وبدلاًمن ذلك فإن الإلكترونات جميعها محبوسة في التركيب البللوري ولكن السيليكون في الخلية الشمسية معدل بعض الشيء لذلك سيعمل مثل الخلية الشمسية* 


*السيليكون في الخلايا الشمسية:*  
*إن الخلية الشمسية فيها سيليكون مع الشوائب إختلط معها ذرات أخرى وذلك يغير عمل الأشياء فيها قليلاً ونحن نعتبر الشوائب عادة كشيء مكروه ولكن في هذه الحالة لن تعمل بدون هذه الشوائب وفي الحقيقة توضع هذه الشوائب عمداً.* 
*سنعتبر بأننا مزجنا ذرة السيليكون مع الفوسفور ربما ذرة فوسفور واحدة لكل مليون ذرة سيليكون, الفوسفور لديه خمسة إلكترونات في الطبقة الخارجية وليس أربعة وهو يلتصق بذرات جاره السيليكون ولكن الفوسفور إلكتروناً واحداً ليس لديه أحد يمسك بيده وهو لا يشكل جزء من الرابطة ولكن هناك بروتون إيجابي في النواة الفوسفورية التي تبقي الذرة في محلها.* 
*عندما تضاف الطاقة إلى السيليكون الصافي مثلاً عند تشكيل الحرارة ستتسبب بإفلات بضعة إلكترونات من روابطهم وبترك ذراتهم وفي كلتا الحالتين تقوم الإلكترونات بترك فجوات ورائها وبالتالي تتجول الإلكترونات بشكل عشوائي حول الشبكة باحثة عن فتحة أخرى لتهبط فيها وتدعى هذه الإلكترونات بالناقلات الحرة وتستطيع أن تحمل تياراً كهربائياً وهناك البعض منهم في السيليكون الصافي ولكنهم على أي حال ليسوا مفيدون جداً ولكن السيليكون الملوث الذي مزج معه ذرات فوسفور فهو قصة مختلفة, وإن إلكترونات الفوسفور الحرة الإضافية لم تربط برابطة لأن الإلكترونات التي تجاورها لم ترصها وكنتيجة لذلك فإن أغلب هذه الإلكترونات تفلت ونحن لدينا الكثير من النواقل الحرة أكثر من التي نريدها في السيليكون الصافي.* 
*إن عملية إضافة الشوائب عمداً تسمى التخدير وعند التخدير مع الفوسفور فإن السيليكون الناتج يسمى (N-Type) N = Negative سلبي بسبب إنتشار الإلكترونات الحرة, وإن السيليكون المخدرالسلبي (N-Type) ناقل افضل بكثير من من السيليكون الصافي وفي الحقيقة الجزء السلبي الوحيد(N-Type) من الخلية الشمسية وخدرت الأجزاء الأخرى بالبورون التي لديها ثلاثة إلكترونات سيليكون فقط في الطبقة الخارجية بدلاً من أربعة لتصبح (P-Type) P = Positive إيجابي وبدلاً من أن يكون لديه إلكترونات حرة فإن لديه فراغات حرة وهي فراغات خالية من الإلكترونات لذلك فهي تحمل الشحنة النقيضة (الإيجابية) وهم يتحركون هنا وهناك مثلما تفعل الإلكترونات, لذا إلى أين أوصلنا كل هذا؟* 
*السيليكون السلبي(N-Type) + الإيجابي(P-Type):* 
*يبدأ الجزء المثير عندما تقوم بوضع السيليكون ذو الشحنة السلبية N-Type) ) مع السيليكون ذو الشحنة الإيجابية (P-Type) وتذكر بأن كل خلية (PV) تحتوي على الأقل حقل كهربائي واحد وبدون الحقل الكهربائي فإن الخلية لن تعمل ويتشكل هذا الحقل عندما يتصل السيليكون ذو الشحنة السلبية مع السيليكون ذو الشحنة الإيجابية.* 
*إن الإلكترونات الحرة في الجهة السلبية تبحث عن فجوات لكي تهبط فيها وعندما ترى الفجوات في الجهة الإيجابية تسع لكي تهبط فيها, كان السيليكون قبل ذلك محايد كهربائياً والإلكترونات الزائدة توازنت مع البروتونات في الفوسفور والإلكترونات المفقودة (الفجوات) التي تتوازن مع البروتونات المفقودة في البورون, وعندما تختلط الفجوات مع الإلكتونات في إتصال الشحنات السالبة مع الشحنات الموجبة في السيليكون فإن الحياد يعطل, إذاً هل ملأت كل الإلكترونات الحرة كل الفجوات الفارغة؟؟؟ لا. ولكن إذا فعلت ذلك فإن كل الترتيب القائم في الإتصال لن يكون مفيداً, على أي حال فهي تختلط وتشكل حاجزاً وتجعل مرور الإلكترونات من الجانب السلبي إلى الجانب الإيجابي صعباً جداً وفي آخر الأمر فإن التوازن سيصل وسيصبح لدينا حقل كهربائي يفصل الجانبين.* 

*إن الحقل الكهربائي يتصرف مثل الدايود سامحاً (أوحتى دافعاً) للإلكترونات بالتدفق من الجهة الإيجابية إلى الجهة السلبية وليس إلى الجهة الأخرى وهذه العملية مثل التلة حيث تستطيع الإلكترونات أن تذهب لآخر التلة (إلى الجهة السلبية) ولكنها لا تستطيع التسلق إلى التلة (إلى الجهة الإيجابية) لذلك أصبح لدينا حقل كهربائي يتصرف مثل الدايود حيث تستطيع الإلكترونات التحرك بإتجاه واحد فقط.*
*والآن دعونا نرى ماذا يحدث عندما يضرب الضوء الخلية.* 
*عندما يضرب الضوء الخلية:* 
*عندما يضرب ضوء على شكل فوتونات الخلية تقوم طاقته بتحرير أزواج من الفجوات الإلكترونية و سيقوم كل فوتون مع طاقته الكافية بشكل طبيعي بتحرير إلكترون واحدة بالضبط والذي سيؤدي إلى إقامة فجوات أيضاً وإذا حدث هذا بالقرب الكافي من حقل الإلكترونات أو إذا حدث أن تجولت الإلكترونات الحرة والفتحات الفارغة باتجاه مدار تأثيرها سيقوم الحقل بإرسال الإلكترون إلى الجهة السلبية والفتحات إلى الجهة الإيجابية وسيتسبب ذلك أيضاً بتمزيق الحياد الكهربائي, وإذا قمنا بتزويد طريق تدفق خارجي ستتدفق الإلكترونات من خلال الطريق إلى جهتها الأصلية (الجهة الإيجابية) لتتخذ الفجوات التي قام بإرسالها الحقل الكهربائي إلى هناك لتقوم بعملها على طول الطريق.* 
*إن تدفق الإلكترونات يزودنا بتيار الحقل الكهربائي للخلية ويتسبب بالجهد الكهربائي (الفلطية) وبالنتيجة نحصل على الطاقة التي انتجت من كلا التيار والجهد الكهربائي* 
*(الفلطية).* 

*ماهو قدر طاقة ضوء الشمس التي تمتصها خليةالـ(pv)؟*
*لسوء الحظ إن أكبر كمية تستطيع الخلية إمتصاصها هي حوالي 25% وعلى الأرجح 15% أو أقل . لماذا هذا القدر القليل؟* 
*فقدان الطاقة* 

*لماذا لا تمتص الخلية أكثر15% من طاقة ضوء الشمس ؟* 
*إن الضوء المرئي هو فقط جزء من المجال الكهرومغناطيسي وإن الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي ليس أحادي اللون إنما يتكون يتكون من أطوال موجية مختلفة ولذلك فإن الطاقة تكون على مستويات فتقوم النسبية الخاصة بعمل دراسة جيدة للطيف الكهرومغناطيسي ويمكن أن يجزء الضوء إلى أطوال موحبة مختلفة ونستطيع أن نراهم على شكل قوس قزح طالما أن الضوء الذي يضرب الخلية لديه مدى واسع من طاقة الفوتونات ويظهر بأن البعض منهم ليس لديهم طاقة كافية لتشكيل فتحات إلكترونية مزدوجة وسيعبرون ببساطة عبر الخلية كأنهم شفافون ولكن لازالت الفوتونات المتبقية لديها الكثير من الطاقة فقط كمية معينة من الطاقة قيست في فولطات الإلكترونات (ev) وحددت بمادة الخلية بحوالي (1.1 فولط إلكتروني Ev-- للسيليكون البللوري) تتطلب لخسارة الإلكترونات وإننا ندعو هذا ربط فجوة طاقة المادة, إذا كان لدى الفوتونات طاقة أكثر من الكمية المطلوبة فإن الطاقة الزائدة ستفقد( مالم يكون يكون لدى الفوتونات طاقة ضعف الكمية المطلوبة ويمكن أن يحدث أكثر من زوج واحد من فتحة الإلكترون ولكن تأثيرها لن يكون بهذه الأهمية) وهذين التأثيرين يقومان بتفسير خسارة حوالي 70% من طاقة الإشعاع الذي يحدث في الخلية, لماذا لا نستطيع أن نختار مادة ذات ربط فجوة منخفض وبذلك نستطيع إستخدام أكثر من فوتون؟* 
*ولكن لسوء الحظ إن ربط الفجوة يحدد قوة الجهد الكهربائي للحقل المغنطيسي وإذا كانت منخفضة جداً ماذا سنختلق عندها مع تيار زائد (بإمتصاص فوتونات أكثر) وسنفقد التيار بإمتلاك جهد كهربائي قليل وإن الجهد الكهربائي (القوة الفولطية) تؤقت تياراً, إن ربط الفجوة المثالي يوازن هذان التأثيران بحوالي (1.4 Ev) لخلية صنعت من مادة وحيدة ولدينا أيضاً خسائر أخرى يجب على الإلكترونات أن تتدفق من جهة واحدة إلى جهة أخرى في الخلية من خلال دائرة خارجية, نستطيع تغطية القاع بالمعدن لكي نسمح بالإتصال الجيد ولكن إذا غطينا القمة بالكامل عندها لن تستطيع الفوتونات العبور بالموصل المعتم وعندها نخسر كل التيار (في بعض الخلايا تستخدم الموصلات الشفافة على السقف العلوي وليس على الخلية كلها)* 
*إذا وضعنا الموصلات فقط على جوانب الخلية عندها يجب على الإلكترونات أن تجتاز مسافة طويلة جداً حتى تصل إلى الموصلات وتذكر بأن السيليكون شبه موصل وهو ليس ناقل جيد للتيار كالمعدن ومقاومته الداخلية(سلسلة المقاومة) عالية جداً والمقاومة العالية تعني خسائر عالية ولتقليل الخسائر غطيت الخلية بشبكة إتصال معدنية التي تقوم بتقصير المسافة التي تجتازها الإلكترونات عندما تغطي جزء بسيط من سطح الخلية ورغم ذلك فإن بعض الفوتونات مسدودة بالشبكة التي لايمكن أن تكون صغيرة جداً وإلا ستكون مقاومتها الخاصة عالية جداً.* 
*إنهاء الخلية* 

*إن هنالك بعض الخطوات قبل إستخدام الخلية, إن السيليكون مادة مشعة جداً وهذا يعني بأنها عا**ة جداً والفوتونات العا**ة لا يمكن إستخدامها في الخلية لذلك استعمل في قمة الخلية طلاء غير عا** لتحويل خسائر الإنعكاس لأقل من 5 % , أما الخطوط الاخيرة فهي صفيحة غطائية زجاجية تقوم بحماية الخلية من العناصر.* 
*إن وحدات الـ(pv) مكونة من خلايا موصلة (36 خلية عادة) بسلاسل متوازية للوصول إلى مستويات جيدة من الجهد الكهربائي (الفولطية) والتيار, ووضعوا في إطار متين يكتمل مع الغطاء الزجاجي والأطراف الموجبة والسالبة في الخلف.* 
*إن مادة السيليكون المفردة ليست المادة الوحيدة التي تستخدم في خلايا الـ(pv) يستخدم السيليكون متعدد البللورات أيضاً في محاولة قطع خسائر الصناعة وبالرغم من أن نتائج الخلايا ليست فعالة كالسيليكون الكريستالي المفرد,*
*إن السيليكون الغير متبلور الذي ليس لديه تركيب بللوري يستخدم أيضاً في محاولة تخفيض تكاليف الإنتاج, استخدمت مواد أخرى مثل زرنيخد الغاليوم وانديوم نحاسي وتلوريد الغاليوم وبما أنها مواد لديها ربط فجوات مختلفة فإن التوافق سيتشكل بأطوال موجبة مختلفة أو ستكون الفوتونات ذات قوى مختلفة, وقد طورت طريقة واحدة فعالة لإستخدام طبقتين أو أكثر من المواد المختلفة مع فجوات ذات ربط مختلف, إن المادة ذات أعلى ربط فجوة تكون على السطح وتمتص فوتونات غنية بالطاقة بينما تسمح للفوتونات ذات الطاقة الأقل لأن تمتص من قبل المادة أقل قدرة على ربط الفجوة التي تقع في الأسفل وتسمى مثل هذه الخلايا بالخلايا متعددة الإتصالات ويمكن أن يكون لديها أكثر من حقل كهربائي* 
*تزويد المنزل بالطاقة* 

*لدينا الآن وحدة الـ(pv) فماذا يمكن أن نفعل بها؟*  
*ماذا يجب عليك أن تفعل لتزويد منزلك بالطاقة عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية؟* 
*على الرغم من أنها ليست ببساطة وضع وحدات فوق السطح ولكنها ليست بهذه الصعوبة أيضاً.*
*أولاً ليس كل سطح لديه الجهة الصحيحة أو زاوية إنحناء للإستفادة من طاقة الشمس, يجب أن توجه أنظمة (pv) غير تتبعية في نصف الكرة الأرضية الشمالي إلى الناحية الجنوبية الصحيحة ويجب أن يمالوا إلى زاوية تتساوى مع خط عرض المنطقة لتمتص الكمية القصوى من الطاقة طوال العام, إن التوجيه المختلف أو المعدل المختلف يمكن أن يستخدموا إذا أردت أن تزيد من إنتاج الطاقة في الصباح أو في العصر أو في الصيف أو في الشتاء, وبالطبع لا يجب أن تظلل الوحدات بالأشجار أو بالأبنية القريبة وهذا لا شأن له بوقت اليوم أو وقت السنة وفي وحدات (pv) حتى إذا كانت خلية واحدة من الـ(36) خلية مظللة فسيخفض ذلك إنتاج الكهرباء لأكثر من النصف.* 
*إذا كان لديك بيت غير مظلل وسقفه يتجه جنوباً فيجب أن تقرر حجم النظام الذي ستحتاجه وإنه يعتمد أيضاً على الحقائق التي تقول بأن إنتاج كهربائك يعتمد على الطقس الذي يكون عادة غير متوقع وبأن الكهرباء لديك ستتفاوت أيضاً إن هذه الموانع من السهل جداً توضيحها حيث تعطي البيانات الأرصادية المعدل الشهري لمستويات ضوء الشمس لمناطق جغرافية مختلفة, ويؤخذ أيضاً بعين الإعتبار هطول المطر والأيام الغائمة بالإضافة إلى الرطوبة وعوامل دقيقة أخرى, لذلك يجب عليك أن تخطط من أجل أسوأ شهر لتحصل على كهرباء كافية طول السنة ومع تلك البيانات وبمعرفة معدل متطلبات بيتك (فواتيرك الشهرية ستعلمك بشكل ملائم عن كمية الطاقة التي تستهلكها كل شهر) بهذه الطرق البسيطة ستستطيع تقرير وحدةالـ(pv) التي ستحتاجها, ويجب أيضاً أن تقرر نوع نظام الجهد الكهربائي (الفولطية) التي يمكن أن تحددها بتقرير كمية الوحدات لتربطها بسلاسل.* 

*العقبات:* 

*ربما هناك مشكلتين يجب أن تجد لهما الحل, أولاً: ماذا سنفعل إذا لم تشرق الشمس؟ بالتأكيد لا أحد سيقبل بأن تكون لديه كهرباء فقط أثناء النهار وأيضاً في الأيام الصافية, في هذه الحالة نحن نحتاج إلى بطاريات مخزنة للكهرباء ولسوء الحظ فإن البطاريات تزيد الكثير من التكلفة والصيانة إلى نظام الـ(pv) ولكن على أي حال هي ضرورية إذا كنت تريد أن تكون مستقلاً بشكل كامل وهناك طريقة أيضاً حول المشكلة وهي بوصل بيتك إلى شبكة المؤسسة حيث ستقوم بشراء الطاقة عندما تحتاجها و تبيعها لهم عندما تنتج طاقة أكثر من ما تحتاج وبهذه الطريقة تكون المؤسسة مثل نظام تخزين عملي غير محدود ويجب أيضاً على المؤسسة أن تكون موافقة على ذلك, وفي أغلب الأحيان ستقوم المؤسسة بشراء الطاقة منك بسعر أقل بكثير من سعر بيعهم الخاص وأيضاً ستحتاج إلى أجهزة خاصة لتتأكد من أن الطاقة التي تبيعها للمؤسسة تتزامن مع طاقتهم وبأنها تشترك معها في نفس الشكل الموجي الجيبي ونفس التردد.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يجب على المؤسسة أن تتأكد بأن نظام الـ(pv) خاصتك لن يدخل الكهرباء بشكل خطوط عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي فتعتقد بأن الأسلاك خالية من الكهرباء وهذا يسمى (العزل).
إذا قررت إستخدام البطاريات يجب أن تبقي البطاريات دائماً وإذا أردت استبدالها ستكون العملية بعد بضعة سنوات.

إن وحدات الـ(pv) يجب أن تبقى لـ(20) سنة أو أكثر والبطاريات في نظام الـ(pv) يمكن أن تكون خطيرة جداً بسبب الطاقة التي تخزنها, وبسبب محلول الكهرباء الحمضي الذي تحتويه لذلك ستحتاج إلى إحاطة غير معدنية ومعرضة للهواء بشكل جيد.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

البطاريات ذات المدار العميق:

ما هو نوع البطاريات الذي يستعمل في أنظمة الـ(PV) ؟.
بالرغم من أن هناك أنواع مختلفة من البطاريات تستخدم عادةً ولكن هناك ميزة واحدة يجب أن تكون مشتركة بينهم كلهم وهي البطاريات ذات المدار العميق وهي ليست كبطارية السيارة التي تتميز بأنها ذات مدار سطحي, إن البطاريات ذات المدار العميق تستطيع أن تفرغ أكثر من طاقتها المخزونة وأيضاً لديها حياة طويلة أما بطارية السيارة تطلق تياراً كبيراً في وقت قصير ـ لكي تشغل السيارة ـ وثم تعيد الشحن فوراًعندما تسير السيارة.

إن بطاريات الـ(PV) يجب عليها أن تطلق تياراً أصغر في فترة أطول بشكل عام (مثلاً طوال الليل) بينما تقوم بالشحن خلال النهار, وإن بطاريات المدار الطويل الأكثر إستخداماً هي بطاريات حمض الرصاص وأيضاً بطاريات كاديوم ***ل, وبطاريات كاديوم ***ل أغلى ولكنها تبقى لمدة أطول ويمكن أن تفرغ طاقة بدون أذى وحتى بطاريات حمض الرصاص ذات المدار العميق لا تستطيع إفراغ 100% من الطاقة بدون إختصار حياة البطارية وبشكل عام إن أنظمة الـ(PV) صممت لإفراغ التيار عن طريق بطاريات حمض الرصاص وليس أكثرمن 40 أو 50 %.

يتطلب إستخدام البطاريات تركيب عنصر أساسي آخر يدعى المتحكم بالشحن, وستعيش البطاريات أكثر إذا تلقت العناية وذلك بعدم الإفراط بشحن البطارية أو عدم إفراغها كثيراً, وهنا يأتي عمل المتحكم بالشحن, عندما تشحن البطاريات بالكامل فإن المتحكم بالشحن لا يدع التيار في وحدات الـ(PV) يستمر بالتدفق إلى البطاريات وأيضاً عندما تفرغ البطاريات إلى مستوى قد حدد مسبقاً تحت سيطرة قياس الجهد الكهربائي (الفولطية) للبطارية فمغظم المتحكمين بالشحن لن يسمحوا بإفراغ المزيد من التيار من البطاريات حتى تشحن البطارية مرة أخرى, فجهاز التحكم بالشحن ضروري لضمان حياة البطارية الطويل.

قلب التيار المباشر إلى تيار متناوب:


إن المشكلة الأخرى هي إذا أردت إستخدام الكهرباء المولدة من وحدات الـ(PV) التي استخرجت من البطاريات وهو تيار مباشر بينما الكهرباء التي تؤمنها المؤسسة (والنوع الذي يستخدم في كل أدوات المنزل) هو تيار متناوب فأنت في هذه الحالة تحتاج إلى عا**ة وهي أدات تقوم بقلب التيار المباشر إلى تيار متناوب وإن أكثر العا**ات سيسمحون لك باسيطرة أوتوماتيكياً على كيفية عمل نظامك.

إن بعض وحدات الـ(PV) تسمى بوحدات التيار المتناوب لأنه قد بني عا** لدى كل وحدة وهذا يزيل الحاجة إلى عا**ة مركزية كبيرة ويبسط عملية توزيع الأسلاك. 


يجب أن تتبع التعليمات الكهربائية في الأجهزة المتزايدة وتوزيع الأسلاك وصناديق التوصيل ومعدات الأرضية والحماية في التيار وعدم اتصال التيار المباشر والتيار المتناوب وملحقات أخرى, وهي توصي إلى حد كبير بأن التركيب يجب أن ينفذ من قبل كهربائي ذو رخصة وأن يكون لديه خبرة في أنظمة الـ(PV), وعندما يركب النظام فإن متطابات الصيانة في نظام الـ(PV) قليلة جداً (خاصة إذا لم تستخدم أية بطارية) وستقوم بتزويدك بالكهرباء بشكل نظيف وبهدوء لمدة 20سنة أو أكثر.
ـ إذا كان الجهد الكهربائي (الفلطائية) الضوئي مصدر رائع للطاقة المجانية فلماذا لا يجري كل العالم باتجاه الطاقة الشمسية؟.

إن بعض الناس لديهم مفهوم ضعيف عن الطاقة الشمسية( صحيح أن ضوء الشمس مجاني ولكن الكهرباء التي ولدت بأنظمة الـ(PV) ليست كذلك) وكما رأيت من شرحنا حول نظام الـ(PV)البيتي فإنك تحتاج إلى القليل من الأدوات.

إن تركيب نظام الـ(PV) سيكلف حالياً 9 دولارات لكل واط بالغ الذروة, ولنعطيك فكرة عن قدر الكلفة في نظام البيت لنأخذ بعين الإعتبار البيت الشمسي وهو بيت سكني نموذجي في ريلاي ـ كارولينا الشمالية مع نظام الـ(PV) المركب من قبل مركز كالورينا الشمالية الشمسي North Carolina Solar Center) ) وذلك لإظهار تقنية نظام الطاقة الشمسية, بيت صغير جداً وقدر نظام الشمس فيه بـ 3.6 كيلو واط من نظام الـ(PV) ويغطي حوالي نصف كمية الكهرباء الكلية التي يحتاجها (هذا النظام ليس لديه بطاريات وهو موصول بشبكة) وبالرغم من أنه يكلف 9 دولارات لكل واط فإن هذا النظام المركب يكلف حوالي 32000 دولار, وهذا النظام لا يستطيع التنافس مع المؤسسات وكلما زادت البحوثات فإن الكلفة تنزل وإن الباحثون واثقون بأن كلفة نظام الـ(PV) سيكون فعال في المناطق الحضرية بالإضافة إلى المناطق البعيدة.

ويكمن جزء من المشكلة في أن التصنيع يحتاج لأن ينجز في مناطق واسعة لتخفيض الكلف قدر المستطاع وعلى أي حال هذه المطالب لن تلبى حتى تنزل الأسعار إلى المستويات التنافسية وإن فعالية الوحدة والطلب يرتفعان بشكل ثابت والأسعار تهبط, ويصبح العالم مدركاً بشكل متزايد للمخاوف البيئية التي ارتبطت بالمصادر الكهربائية التقليدية مما يجعل للخلايا الفلطائية الضوئية مستقبل لامع

شكرا 

منقول*

----------


## 7mammah

* الحل صح* 

*شـــــواقـــــه* 

*الوالد ابو طارق*

*إجابتين  رائعتين جدا ً* 

*وقرأت كامل الإجابتين صدقوني وبإستمتاع* 

*سيتم ّ التقييم* 
*يعطيكم الله الف عافيه*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*







*( . . . .    . . . . . . . )*

----------


## ابو طارق

القطار هو شكل من اشكال وسائل النقل، يقوم بنقل الركاب والبضائع من مكان إلى آخر، وهو عبارة عن سلسلة متصلة من العربات تتحرك في مسار محدد يسمى "خطوط السكك الحديدية" وهذه الخطوط تتكون عادة من مسارين في اتجاهين مختلفين، لكن أحياناً قد يتكون الخط من مسار واحد فقط. والقطار عبارة عن محرك قوي يوجد في بداية القطار ويسمى "قاطرة"، وتعمل بعدة أشكال من الطاقة، فهناك قطارات تعمل بالفحم وقطارات تعمل بالنفط وبعضها يعمل بالكهرباء، وتجر هذه القاطرة سلسلة من العربات خلفها.

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




الوالد العزيز




نعم ، إنه الـقــــطـــــــار

تـحـديـدا ً  . . .  الـقـطـــار الـكـهـــربـائي

وقد ورد ذكره في ثنايا إجابتك

فتستاهل التقييم 

بوركت والدي العزيز
 
مع أجمل تحية صباح*

----------


## ابو طارق

* ابنتي* 

*انين* 

*الصور  لا تفتح  عندي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## 7mammah

> *ابنتي*  
> *انين*  
> *الصور لا تفتح عندي*  
> 
> *ابو طارق*



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*صباح الخير والدها . . .*


*إطمئن فليس الخلل من عندك* 


*هذا الموضوع قد عطبت روابطه القديمه ولهذا فالصور غير ظاهرة*


*حتى أنا لا اراها . . . وكذلك هي لاتظهر للجميع*


*مممم . . . لكن يبدو لي انك ظننت انه يوجد سؤال جديد*


*والسبب ان المنتدى بالستايل الجديد عندما تدخل للموضوع فليس شرط أن يدخلك على آخر صفحه ... وأفضل طريقه للدخول على آخر صفحه هي أن تضغط على الوقت الذي بأسفل إسم آخر من شارك وسينقلك لآخر صفحه ولآخر مشاركه*


*هكذا* 






*أما أنا فسأرجع بعد قليل .. لأقضي أكثر وقتي بإصلاح الروابط المعطوبه*


*مع أحلى تحية صباح ليك والدها*

----------


## ابو طارق

* للاسف  ابنتي* 

*أنين* 

*الصور  لاتفتح عندي* 

*يعطيكي العافية* 

*ابو طارق*

----------

